# New Amazon Echo



## Meemo

A bit like Apple's Siri, but always "on".

http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/ref_=ods_dp_ae


----------



## Atunah

This is so cool.  

I requested an invitation. Prime members save $100. But you have to be selected or something like that. 

I think I might be a gadget ho.


----------



## Chad Winters

I requested too, if nothing else would make great gift for mother in law


----------



## balaspa

Huh...interesting...


----------



## Rasputina

Wasn't sure where to post this since it isn't an ereader or a tablet. From looking at the info it seems like a free standing version of Siri. What I can't figure out is why would I want to talk to this and get a verbal answer instead of just doing an internet search. It makes sense on a phone, not so much in my living room. Other that people with visual impairment or something. And as I'm reading the description on Amazon my dogs are going crazy barking. I'm wondering how Echo responds to dogs barking lol. Maybe it will tell them where the treats are?

http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/ref_=ods_dp_ae

I'm not purchasing, even with the Prime member discount.


----------



## loonlover

We requested an invitation. Sure looks like another gadget we "need."


----------



## cinisajoy

Now I have found that voice searches are good if you have no idea how to spell something.  Swootzie Kurtz comes to mind.  Otherwise not so much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I requested an invitation as well . . . but, honestly. . . . . I'm not seeing the utility. 

So unless I learn something earth shattering in the mean time, I'll probably not order one.

(FWIW, I get annoyed with friends who use Siri to find stuff out. They usually have to ask the question multiple times. I've found it on google by typing in a keyword faster.  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

moving this to NQK -- there's a thread about it there as well. . . . MERGING.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Siri works pretty well for me in the car if I'm looking for directions. Or wanting to start a text to a friend. And I love setting a time with him.  (Ask him to set a timer for three minutes.) (And yes, Siri is a guy on my iPhone. )  But I don't do searches with him.

This looks like it would be handy for me in the studio.  And I like that it's also a bluetooth speaker.  I'll make a decision if I get an invitation.

And I expect most people who request invitations will get them.  That strikes me as a way to make it look exclusive.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Ah yes reminds me of the whole gmail invitation thing.


----------



## Chad Winters

imagine if you had a daughter named Alexa

"Echo is always ready, connected, and fast. Just say the wake word, "Alexa," for:"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> imagine if you had a daughter named Alexa
> 
> "Echo is always ready, connected, and fast. Just say the wake word, "Alexa," for:"


It makes me think of "Safe word."



Betsy


----------



## Toby

LOL! Betsy, hahaha!   Well, I bit as well. (Going with the safe word theme.) Besides being cool, & fun, maybe I will get an email back saying that I can get this for half off. Don't think I'd want to pay full price for it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been able to do most if not all of those things for years  using Google Voice on my phone. Similar to my response to Siri, I'm wondering what the big deal is.


----------



## CAR

I thought the video really showed how Amazon hopes this product will be used.  I think my wife was more excited about it then me. So I sent in the invitation request. 

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## booklover888

After watching the video, I requested an invitation. I think it would be a great way to stream Amazon Prime Music. I want it mainly for my DH, but it would also be fun for my 8 yo DD when she needs to spell something. (Good thing her name isn't Alexa. I wonder if the "Wake word" is programmable).

I sure hope everyone who requested the invitation will receive one! Now that I decided I want one, I'll be disappointed if I don't get it. Definitely not paying more than $99 for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

booklover888 said:


> (Good thing her name isn't Alexa. I wonder if the "Wake word" is programmable).


It would be cool if the safe word were programmable. I'd name it Siri.  Or maybe, "Hey You" 

Betsy


----------



## CAR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It would be cool if the safe word were programmable. I'd name it Siri.  Or maybe, "Hey You"
> 
> Betsy


Now you made me wonder on how Alexa would respond to "Who is Siri?"


----------



## Meemo

It does say at the beginning of the video you can choose the "wake word".


----------



## CAR

Meemo said:


> It does say at the beginning of the video you can choose the "wake word".


 Maybe HAL would be a good one!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've been able to do most if not all of those things for years using Google Voice on my phone. Similar to my response to Siri, I'm wondering what the big deal is.


Since it seems to be a good quality speaker, I think the most popular use will be in conjunction with Prime Music (or music you've bought or uploaded to Amazon). It's pretty cool to be able to, at any time, just request some music to be played - no need to connect your phone/tablet to a speaker system, open the music app, find what you want, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It would be cool if the safe word were programmable. I'd name it Siri.  Or maybe, "Hey You"
> 
> Betsy


I think it is.

It's from Amazon
Wonder Woman is an Amazon.
Her name is Diana.

So that's what the 'wake up' word should be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> It does say at the beginning of the video you can choose the "wake word".





Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it is.


Cool!



> It's from Amazon
> Wonder Woman is an Amazon.
> Her name is Diana.
> 
> So that's what the 'wake up' word should be.


Well, that's one option, and a good one. 

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Definitely going with Hal...or maybe "Artoo"


----------



## Patricia

You could have a lot of fun with the wake-up word.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Per Wikipedia, more names of Amazons than you really want to know. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazons

There are several (conflicting) lists of names of Amazons.

Quintus Smyrnaeus[27] lists the attendant warriors of Penthesilea: "Clonie was there, Polemusa, Derinoe, Evandre, and Antandre, and Bremusa, Hippothoe, dark-eyed Harmothoe, Alcibie, Derimacheia, Antibrote, and Thermodosa glorying with the spear."

Diodorus Siculus[28] lists twelve Amazons who challenged Heracles to single combat during his quest for Hippolyta's girdle and died against him one by one: Aella, Philippis, Prothoe, Eriboea, Celaeno, Eurybia, Phoebe, Deianeira, Asteria, Marpe, Tecmessa, Alcippe. After Alcippe's death, a group attack followed.

Another list of Amazons' names is found in Hyginus' Fabulae.[29] Along with Hippolyta, Otrera, Antiope and Penthesilea, it attests the following names: Ocyale, Dioxippe, Iphinome, Xanthe, Hippothoe, Laomache, Glauce, Agave, Theseis, Clymene, Polydora.

Yet another different set of names is found in Valerius Flaccus' Argonautica:[30] he mentions Euryale, Harpe, Lyce, Menippe and Thoe. Of these Lyce also appears in a fragment preserved in the Latin Anthology where she is said to have killed the hero Clonus of Moesia, son of Doryclus, with her javelin.[31]

John Tzetzes in Posthomerica[32] enumerates the Amazons that fell at Troy: Hippothoe, Antianeira, Toxophone, Toxoanassa, Gortyessa, Iodoce, Pharetre, Andro, Ioxeia, Oïstrophe, Androdaïxa, Aspidocharme, Enchesimargos, Cnemis, Thorece, Chalcaor, Eurylophe, Hecate, Anchimache, Andromache the queen. Concerning Antianeira and Andromache, see below; for almost all the other names on the list, this is a unique attestation.

Stephanus of Byzantium provides an alternate list of the Amazons that fell against Heracles, describing them as "the most prominent" of their people: Tralla, Isocrateia, Thiba, Palla, Coea (Koia), Coenia (Koinia).[33] Eustathius gives the same list minus the last two names.[34] Both Stephanus and Eustathius write of these Amazons in connection with the placename Thibais, which they report to have been derived from Thiba's name.

Other names of Amazons from various sources include:

Aegea, queen of the Amazons who was thought by some to have been the eponym of the Aegean Sea.[35]
Ainia, presumably accompanied Penthesilea to the Trojan War, killed by Achilles; known only from an Attic terracotta relief fragment.[36]
Ainippe, an Amazon who confronted Telamon in the battle against Heracles' troops[37]
Alce, who was said to have killed the young Oebalus of Arcadia, son of Ida (otherwise unknown), with her spear during the Parthian War.[31]
Amastris, who was believed to be the eponym of the city previously known as Kromna,[38] although the city was also thought to have been named after the historical Amastris[39]
Anaea, an Amazon whose tomb was shown at the island of Samos[40]
Andromache, an Amazon who fought Heracles and was defeated; only known from vase paintings.[37][41] Not to be confused with Andromache, wife of Hector.
Antianeira, succeeded Penthesilea as Queen of the Amazons. She was best known for ordering her male servants to be crippled "as the lame best perform the acts of love".[42]
Areto and Iphito, two little-known Amazons, whose names are only attested in inscriptions on artefacts.[43]
Clete, one of the twelve followers of Penthesilea. After Penthesilea's death she, in accord with the former's will, sailed off and eventually landed in Italy, founding the city of Clete.[44]
Cyme, who gave her name to the city of Cyme (Aeolis)[45][46]
Cynna (?), one of the two possible eponyms (the other one being "Cynnus, brother of Coeus") of Cynna, a small town not far from Heraclea.[47]
Ephesos, a Lydian Amazon, after whom the city of Ephesus was thought to have been named; she was also said to have been the first to honor Artemis and to have surnamed the goddess Ephesia.[48] Her daughter Amazo was thought of as the eponym of the Amazons.[49]
Eurypyle, queen of the Amazons who was reported to have led an expedition against Ninus and Babylon around 1760 BC[50][51][52]
Gryne, an Amazon who was thought to be the eponym of the Gryneian grove in Asia Minor. She was loved by Apollo and consorted with him in said grove.[53][54]
Helene, daughter of Tityrus. She fought Achilles and died after he gravely wounded her.[55]
Hippo, an Amazon who took part in the introduction of religious rites in honor of the goddess Artemis. She was punished by the goddess for not having performed a ritual dance.[56]
Lampedo, queen of the Amazons, co-ruler with Marpesia[57][58]
Latoreia, who had a small village near Ephesus named after her.[59]
Lysippe, mother of Tanais by Berossos. Her son only venerated Ares and was fully devoted to war, neglecting love and marriage. Aphrodite cursed him with falling in love with his own mother. Preferring to die rather than give up his chastity, he threw himself into the river Amazonius, which was subsequently renamed Tanais.[60]
Marpesia, queen of the Amazons, co-ruler with Lampedo[57][58]
Melanippe, sister of Hippolyta. Heracles captured her and demanded Hippolyta's girdle in exchange for her freedom. Hippolyta complied and Heracles let her go. According to some,[61] however, she was killed by Telamon.
Molpadia, an Amazon who killed Antiope.[62]
Myrleia, possible eponym of a city in Bithynia, which was later known as Apamea.[63]
Myrto, in one source, mother of Myrtilus by Hermes[64] (elsewhere his mother is called Theobule).[65]
Mytilene, Myrina's sister and one of the possible eponyms for the city of Mytilene[46]
Orithyia, daughter and successor of Marpesia, famous for her conquests[57][58]
Otrera, consort of Ares and mother of Hippolyta and Penthesilea.
Pantariste, who killed Timiades in the battle between the Amazons and Heracles' troops.[37]
Pitane and Priene, two commanders in Myrina's army, after whom the cities of Pitane (Aeolis) and Priene were named.[46]
Sanape, who fled to Pontus and married a local king. "Sanape" means "from wine country" in Circassian. According to a commentary, it was purported to mean "drunkard" in the local language.[66]
Sinope, successor of Lampedo and Marpesia.[58]
Sisyrbe, after whom a part of Ephesus was called Sisyrba, and its inhabitants the Sisyrbitae.[67][68]
Smyrna, who obtained possession of Ephesus and gave her name to a quarter in this city, as well as to the city of Smyrna[69][70][71]
Themiscyra, the eponym of the Amazon capital.[72][73]


----------



## Toby

Not sure yet on a name. Need more suggestions. Keep them coming. I'm looking for a one syllable name, if possible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Computer" --- like they say in _Star Trek_. 

Actually, whatever word you pick, should be something that you're not likely to say much -- otherwise it would keep waking up when you don't mean it to. It needs to be something easy to remember/pronounce, but NOT an 'everyday' word.

I wonder what _it_ sounds like when it answers and if you can change the voice. 'Cause "Sherlock" would be a good choice, especially if you could give it a British accent.


----------



## CozyMama

My husband immediately wanted to name it Hal, and I vetoed that. Next he came up with Jarvis.


----------



## Seamonkey

I requested an invite.


----------



## Mandy

Has anyone else requested an invitation? Are you planning to buy? I'm a little confused as to what the main purpose of the Echo is supposed to be - is it largely intended to be a bluetooth speaker for your music? I have the JBL bluetooth speaker, which I love, and I'm really curious to see how the Evho does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Mandy--

I've merged your thread with our existing Echo thread which had been in Not Quite Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Mandy

I had just found it and was reading through, Betsy.   I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who's a little confused by the initial intended purpose of the Echo. This may be one to wait out and see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats on being the first one to post in the new "Anything Else Amazon" forum, though!

I've requested an invite and am looking forward to playing with it!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I was going to suggest that you start a new thread Heading & then you didi it. Thanks! When are we going to know if we are picked? I requested the first day, but have not gotten the email yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I haven't seen a timeline about when they'll make it available.  Won't be hugely surprised if it's not before next year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The announcement said, I think, that the invitations would be sent out you’ll receive an invitation sometime “in the coming weeks.”

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Article in my paper (www.ocregister.com)

Amazon Introduces Voice Recognition Service

Company has not announced when Echo will go on the market.

Siri, meet Alexa.

Amazon is introducing a voice-recognition service called Amazon Echo that comes with a speaker-like wireless device.

Responding to voice commands after the "wake word" Alexa, the device offers updates on news and weather and provides hands-free voice control for Amazon services such as Prime Music.  It has an accompanying app for tablets and smartphones.

It is available by email request only and costs $199, or $99 for Amazon Prime members.

"Amazon is the first to put a persistent microphone interface in  your home, a listening and learning service that is ready to hear your every  command," said Forrester Research analyst James McQuivey.  "Sure, it doubles as a connected speaker and some people will end up buying it for that, but the Echo will only achieve its real purpose when you start asking it questions, having it complete tasks for you - especially shopping tasks - just the way Apple hopes its users will interact with Apple Watch."

Users can't buy anything through Echo yet except for digital music from Amazon Music.  The Wi-Fi-only device can play music from Amazon or other music services like iTunes and Spotify .  It stores information in the Seattle-based Amazon.com's in-house cloud service, Amazon Web Service.

It can also answer common questions like how to spell words, give weather reports, set alarms and timers and grab information from Wikipedia.

The company wouldn't say how many invitations it will send out to interested customers to buy the device when it becomes available.  Amazon gave no specific schedule for the product's release, saying only that those invitations would be sent "in the coming weeks."

Users will be able to activate the Echo speaker by saying either "Alexa" or "Amazon," though the company intends to add more "wake words" later.  (Alexa is an homage to the ancient library of Alexandria in Egypt.

Amazon introduced Echo with little fanfare, simply putting up a Web page about the device.  In April, Amazon similarly unveiled Dash, a barcode scanner and image-recognition device.  Dash also has speech-recognition capabilities, with people able to push a microphone button on the device, say "chocolate chips" or some other item, and have the products deposited into their online Amazon shopping cart.

Many of the new devices are the result of work from Amazon's Lab126 facility in Silicon Valley.  Amazon has made at least two acquisitions of speech-technology companies in recent years.

Echo faces competition from other providers of connected speakers including Sonos and Jawbone.  Jawbone offers a line of connected straming home speakers called Jambox, in a range of colors and sizes costing $130 to $300.  Sonos makes speakers starting at $199 that let people stream music from computers, mobile devices and online services such as Pandora and Spotify Ltd.

Some of Amazon's hardware offerings have flopped in the past.  Last month, Amazon reported a $170 million inventory charge for the third quarter related to excess supplies of its Fire Smartphone.

Michael Pachter, an analyst at  Wedbush Securities in Los Angeles, said he doesn't understand why people might be tempted to purchase Echo.

"I think it's just a two-way speaker, but why isn't there just an app that lets me do the same thing without having to spend $99 on hardware?"  he said.  "I think this is a solution that is seeking a problem."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Seamonkey--

(I had missed the Dash!  Not something I'd use...but I'm interested to read about it.)

Sounds like there are only two options for wake words right now.  *pouts*

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, I had the same reaction.. Wait.. why didn't I know about the Dash


----------



## Seamonkey

I got the invite email this morning.  7 days to accept, can buy only one.  Still pondering.  It is plugged in, so no charging involved.


----------



## Atunah

I didn't get any. I want that thing  

How did the email look? I am looking all over my inboxes right now but nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I didn't get any. I want that thing
> 
> How did the email look? I am looking all over my inboxes right now but nothing.


If you don't get the invite and want one, I'll be in touch when I hear.


----------



## Raffeer

Uh oh. They don't like me. I didn't get one either.


----------



## cinisajoy

Did you request an invitation?


----------



## maries

I didn't get one either yet.  I'm on the fence right now until I know more anyway.    I just returned an 8.9 Fire HDX.  Maybe that knicked me off the list or maybe they are just starting the process.


----------



## intinst

Our Echo will be here Thursday...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate you....

No email yet.  And I do want one.

Betsy


----------



## maries

intinst said:


> Our Echo will be here Thursday...


You know that we will all be waiting for an initial impression report on this!


----------



## intinst

maries said:


> You know that we will all be waiting for an initial impression report on this!


We'll do our best!


----------



## cyndi.st

No email here either and I really wanted one too but not at $200 can't afford that. 
Cindy


----------



## Raffeer

yes I did reply and I had myself all psyched up. Wonder how they selected the chosen. I am so jealous. I keep checking, maybe they'll be sending out a second list? So? Only one person got an invite here? Did I miss anyone?


----------



## WagsWife

I received my invitation this morning, and bought it right away...also paid $3.99 to get it tomorrow.  My kids can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Patricia

I ordered one, also.  I wasn't sure how I would use it.  But I live alone...it will give me someone to talk to.


----------



## Atunah

I guess I just assumed we'd all be getting an invitation if you asked for it. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I guess I just assumed we'd all be getting an invitation if you asked for it. I guess I was wrong.


Yeah -- I kind of thought that too, and they just put out the 'ask for an invitation' thing to gauge response?

Harrumph. 

(Though, as I said, I'm not sure I really would get it for us anyway. . . . .I'm still not sure if we'll use the Fire stick and that's only $20.  )


----------



## maries

I wonder if they all went out already then.    I think I would get it at the $99 price but definitely not at $200.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- I kind of thought that too, and they just put out the 'ask for an invitation' thing to gauge response?
> 
> Harrumph.
> 
> (Though, as I said, I'm not sure I really would get it for us anyway. . . . .I'm still not sure if we'll use the Fire stick and that's only $20.  )


I got my husband all exited. The kind of gadgets we both go ga ga over. I guess they just wanted to see what the interest is and only send it to the selected. I wonder what the selection process is. I am still hoping a little though. Otherwise, me sadface.


----------



## cyndi.st

I'm sad too. Yes would be interesting to see what the selection process was.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, they do roll these things out in stages usually . . . . look how random the Fire and Kindle updates seem to be. Maybe we'll get something in the next few days.

The help page now groups Fire, Kindle, and Echo together . . . . .

And . . .there's an app: 

It shows as compatible with all my devices -- Fires and Android phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the link, Ann--it does show as not compatible with the original Fire still on my account.

Which I think makes sense--I can't remember if the original Fire even had a microphone.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Echo app, logically enough, requires an Echo device.  I thought maybe it would add Siri-like capability to a Fire.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Only my phone on compatibility.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the link, Ann--it does show as not compatible with the original Fire still on my account.
> 
> Which I think makes sense--I can't remember if the original Fire even had a microphone.
> 
> Betsy


No, no microphone. Mine still works, but I don't use it anymore. Its just part of my coffee table kindle stack.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Though I'd expressed some initial skepticism about this, I ended up asking for an invitation, and will be hurt to find that Amazon doesn't love me anymore!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Echo app, logically enough, requires an Echo device. I thought maybe it would add Siri-like capability to a Fire.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah . . . that's what I was hoping as well . . . but apparently not.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I see on the Echo product page, it usually ships in eight to nine days now.


----------



## cyndi.st

Someone on the amazon forums posted a link to eBay for an echo selling for $475. See that's irritating someone who really wants one doesn't get it but someone who is looking to make money gets one. hmmm


----------



## Atunah

It certainly irritates me as I really wanted one. Bu I can't afford it at the full price. So 99 would have been nice. Should have know there'd be those kind signing up.


----------



## maries

cyndi.st said:


> I'm sad too. Yes would be interesting to see what the selection process was.


Me too. I've been a Prime member for a long time - way before I had a Kindle. I buy a lot including many Kindle and Fire products. I am not happy. I even checked my spam folder but nothing. I feel like Charlie Brown checking his mailbox for a Christmas card.


----------



## maryjf45

I got an invitation today, but I haven't decided yet. I hope you get one soon. Maybe this is in order to increase demand, because people always want something more if it's perceived as being difficult to obtain. Remember Cabbage Patch dolls and the bean bag animals?


----------



## D/W

I haven't received an invitation...yet. 

The Echo app is also available at Google Play. I was able to install it on one of my two Android tablets, but the other is incompatible. While on the sign-in screen, the app froze my tablet.  After rebooting, I uninstalled it. I'll try again when/if I decide to buy Echo.

I'm looking forward to reading the reviews!


----------



## Atunah

maries said:


> Me too. I've been a Prime member for a long time - way before I had a Kindle. I buy a lot including many Kindle and Fire products. I am not happy. I even checked my spam folder but nothing. I feel like Charlie Brown checking his mailbox for a Christmas card.


Ha, same here. I browsed my spam folder too, which was, um, interesting. That is why I asked earlier what the email said so I could search my mail instead.


----------



## intinst

Here is the email I received:



> Dear Amazon Customer,
> 
> We're excited to offer you an invitation to purchase Amazon Echo. We hope you'll have as much fun using it as we did inventing it. By accepting this invitation, you will be one of the first customers to use Echo, and we appreciate your input to help shape Echo as it evolves.
> 
> To accept this invitation, go to the Amazon Echo page, add to cart, and purchase as usual.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The Amazon Echo Team


it then goes on to describe the Echo and its uses along with the app/


----------



## Atunah

Thank you for the email, I'll search my mail just to make sure.


----------



## Seamonkey

The title of the email is

Your Amazon Echo Is Ready to Purchase


I thought everyone would get the invite.

I've been a Prime member, but not for as long as many have.

I have bought an inordinate number of devices, I suppose, but, again, there are those who have bought more.

I guess I should have ordered immediately.. I mean.. now I'd have to wait..

With 2 day shipping it says Dec 2-Dec 3.
If I choose 1 day shipping it says  Dec 1-Dec 2

So I chose the free 2 day.



Has anyone tried to just order?  At least using the link given, it says $199 $99 for Prime members.. you will be able to tell if you get the discount after you put it in the cart.

And interestingly, it did not offer the $1 credit for choosing slower shipping.

Earlier tonight I ordered a rolling walker a friend wanted so she could use my free shipping and I WAS offered the $1, but went with two day shipping because of course she is eager to get the walker.  No one day offered.

So, if I decide I don't like this device I won't try to gouge anyone if I sell it..  I don't believe in price gouging or buying on speculation.  I will try talking to it


----------



## Seamonkey

As the email goes on it says:

How long is my invitation valid?
Due to the high number of requests, invitations expire after seven days. 

When will I get my Amazon Echo?
Echo starts shipping on November 18, 2014. Once you've added Echo to your Shopping Cart and proceeded to checkout, you'll see the estimated delivery date for your order. 

Can I get a second Echo? Can I help a friend who has requested an invitation get one now?
Unfortunately, not at this time. Due to the overwhelming customer response, we've been able to fulfill only a small portion of the invitations requested, and Echo is limited to one per customer. 

So they are saying a large number of us requested an invite and they only issued so many, but also that they gave those invitees 7 days.

So it could be that after 7 days, invites will expire and more will be issued.

The fact that those of use who didn't order this morning will now have to wait until early next month does indicate possibly a fair number of actual orders, but we just don't know how many were available.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Has anyone tried to just order? At least using the link given, it says $199 $99 for Prime members.. you will be able to tell if you get the discount after you put it in the cart.


There was never an ordering ability--just a link to get an invitation. I don't see a link that puts it into your cart. 

Betsy


----------



## cyndi.st

I don't see the link either just one that states Prime members save $100 and then all that other non essential stuff   And here I thought I would finally have a friend in Echo. 
Cindy


----------



## KindleGirl

I also received the invitation to buy the Echo. I'm on the fence still. I need to check it out a little more and see if it's something we'd really use. Since invites are only good for 7 days, I would imagine after that 7 days they would send out more invites for the ones that weren't purchased the first round.


----------



## maries

Maybe I will be in the B Team invites.  Right now I am just sad that Amazon is snubbing me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, an Amazon/Kindle blogger, Bufo Calvin (I Love My Kindle blog) recently wrote that he didn't get an invitation either. So, it's apparently pretty random, 'cause if it was based on who they'd _like_ to have 'em, you'd think Bufo would be a good choice.

He (or he might be a she, he's never said, but I think he's a he) was opining that they might need something akin to 'beta testers' and also that the device and its cloud based mind needs to learn some before it's truly useful for the average bloke.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Link to the blog article Ann mentioned:

http://ilmk.wordpress.com/

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Maybe (and I'm saying this kind of as a joke, so no offense to those who DID get an invite), maybe Amazon wants a diverse set of people to get the Echo to beta-test it - not JUST people who are experts at gadgets, kindles, and all things Amazon. They WANT some people who are likely to have problems or complaints so that they can deal with those ahead of time. Just an idea .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, that's a good point -- people who like gadgets and mess with them might be the LAST people they want testing this ahead of time. It makes sense they would prefer folks who are happy to just plug it in and let it do it's thing and use it as designed -- rather than those who are liable to see what they can do to tweak it.

So . . . . is it worrying to think they might know which of us is what sort!    

Or . . . . . it's random.


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, the link in the email just goes to the page for the device..  and for me it even knew I was signed up for AmazonSmile that benefits a charity (Kids of Childhood Cancer, set up by the DiGerolamo family to help other families during and now after their son Vinny's journey with a horrible cancer), and only after the device went into the shopping cart did the $100 off show up.

Anyway, I now have an email received at 3am  board time that  I will be getting the Echo on the 24th instead of Dec 2-Dec 3.

Maybe some cancellations..


----------



## Seamonkey

I think it is random in terms of Prime users, but being this is a board heavily skewed to owners of their devices, it is difficult to say.  I haven't heard anyone elsewhere mention an invite, so I don't know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well if you get the email, you get the $99 offer. There's no way to buy one yet without the email.

I thought maybe there was another link from this:



Seamonkey said:


> Has anyone tried to just order? At least using the link given, it says $199 $99 for Prime members.. you will be able to tell if you get the discount after you put it in the cart.


Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I did just try the order again link and indeed it did not have the discount applied, as expected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> I did just try the order again link and indeed it did not have the discount applied, as expected.


I don't really understand, sorry. I got a cold yesterday when I had lunch with Ann . Are you saying that if, having ordered one with the link in the invite, you can order a second but without the discount?

Betsy


----------



## cyndi.st

Thanks for sharing the link I tried looking for it and failed. =)
Cindy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a link?  I think I need more caffeine...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really understand, sorry. I got a cold yesterday when I had lunch with Ann .


Not sure how a person can catch a cold from someone who doesn't have a cold!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not sure how a person can catch a cold from someone who doesn't have a cold!


Does it say that I caught it from you? The hit dog hollers...  You're so easy...


----------



## Seamonkey

Ahh, I wasn't fully awake.

When I bring up my order it shows the device and there is a link that says "order again".  I think you can get a list of  your orders and they kindly offer to let you order the same things again.  I guess in case you like redundancy (or you ordered something you will use up and need again).

Basically I was just checking to see if I could get around the rule and order a second device (not that I WAS going to order it, just checking).


----------



## cyndi.st

If you're asking about the link I was talking about it's for the blog. I haven't received an invite yet so no link to that for me. =)
Cindy


----------



## Atunah

Trust me, if there was a link to just order somewhere, I would have been on that thing like a cat in heat. I want that thing and am very grumbly that I did not get an invite. Hmpf.  

Finally getting a hit of tea so maybe that'll take the edge off. Day isn't going well already. Can't wait to see what happens when we run out of chocolate in the world if I get this grumbly over a gadget.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cyndi.st said:


> If you're asking about the link I was talking about it's for the blog. I haven't received an invite yet so no link to that for me. =)
> Cindy


Thanks, thought I was going crazy. 



Atunah said:


> Trust me, if there was a link to just order somewhere, I would have been on that thing like a cat in heat. I want that thing and am very grumbly that I did not get an invite. Hmpf.


You and me both...


----------



## cyndi.st

You can add me to that list


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, thought I was going crazy.
> 
> You and me both...


You can add me too. 
and I have no idea how to quote. I wanted to quote the trying everything and being very grumbly.


----------



## WagsWife

Mine is out for delivery, and I should have it later this afternoon.  I will try to post after we play with it a bit.  I received an email last night welcoming me to Echo.  It appears that set up is done with an app.  I had already downloaded it to my HDX, but wondered about people who do not have Kindles.  I opened the email with my iPhone, and clicked the link--I was then given the option to put the app on my home screen.


----------



## Seamonkey

Can't wait to hear early reports!!


----------



## intinst

Gosh, I hope that Echo lets WagsWife go soon, that must be a grueling setup procedure...


----------



## WagsWife

It is here!!  Sorry it is so late...the three year old was--well acting three tonight :/

Anyway!

The Echo is packaged very nice and has a  nice feel to it--you can tell it is made well.  It was not hard to set up at all.  Once you plug Echo in, you pull up the app on your tablet or phone (I used my HDX) and it pretty much does it all on it's own.  It comes with a card suggesting things you can do/ask.  We asked all kind of things...most it knew, but there was still quite a bit it did not.  The things it did not know were things like "who are the members of the Justice League."  I would say it is pretty limited on what it can do...what you see in the commercial sums it up pretty well.  The speaker has a very nice sound to it, I see us playing music through it quite a bit.  

While it is limited in what it can do right now, I am excited to see what it can do in the future.  I can see a lot of potential!

Things I would like to see in the near future:
Ability to look up phone numbers
Ability to look up recipes and read them to you
Ability to look up movie times at the local theater

I look forward to hearing what others think, and what they are using it for.


----------



## Seamonkey

Another email overnight, and now mine will arrive tomorrow, November 21 by 8pm.  Coming from Amazon warehouse in San Bernardino, CA.

So, I didn't order immediately, but much later on day of email receipt, stuck with two day free shipping, with delivery date of December 2-3, (could have gotten it December 1-2 if I paid), then they changed arrival to November 24-25.  Now it has shipped and will be here tomorrow.

They must want them out in the world.

I have the app on my HDX, need to put it on my desktop, though the HDX is virtually always with me, so that may be enough.



Wagswife, does it seem to hear a TV?


----------



## Brownskins

Thanks for initial impressions Wagswife.

Someone else in the board mentioned its capacity to record live music (e.g. piano, etc.).  Can you please try to see if it records well (even just from a separate audio source, - TV or CD) and what the limit is as far as record time.  I don't need another speaker at home, but the 7 microphones intrigue me - wonder if it records well and if it's in mono or stereo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Wagwife, very interesting!  (Even though I didn't get an invite...  )

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Congrats to those getting one of them. Its always nice to get to play with a new gadget. 



I am still checking me email every morning.... every evening.......noon. 

Sigh, every hour.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Congrats to those getting one of them. Its always nice to get to play with a new gadget.
> 
> I am still checking me email every morning.... every evening.......noon.
> 
> Sigh, every hour.


You and me both.


----------



## WagsWife

I don't know about hearing a TV, however, it was about 15 feet away from my computer last night.  I was watching a YouTube video, of another Echo owner, showing what Echo could do.  My Echo was picking up his commands and answering him.  I did not have my volume up very high.  

I will try to record something next and post what Infind out.


----------



## WagsWife

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5ndBKpujbk

Here is the video I watched last night. It gives a good idea on what it can and can't do. I think we had more instances of Ech not knowing the answer, but after using the samples on the card a few times, we went looking for more obscure questions fairly quick.


----------



## intinst

No update on the shipping for the one coming here since the initial "It's left the warehouse" one. Tracking doesn't show it. Shouldn't have stuck my tongue out earlier, made for bad Ju-Ju.


----------



## WagsWife

I am not finding a way to get the Echo to record...


----------



## cinisajoy

If it is any consolation,  Ed over at ohfb didn't get an email either.


----------



## Atunah

Man, this user youtube is making me even more sad that I didn't get an invitation. 






I can't seem to embed youtube videos, the link in the menu bar when posting doesn't work for me.

Its a really good video. He is just going through some commands and stuff. So you can see what it can and cannot do.

I love when he calls it "Hal" and asks a question and it says. " I am not Hal and we are not in space"  (at around 3 minutes in)

_Fixed embedded YouTube link. Be sure to remove the "s" from https: when you use a link. --Betsy_


----------



## Brownskins

thanks wagswife for trying to record... i guess i will pass on the echo


----------



## Seamonkey

Even after being moved from Dec 2-Dec 3, to Nov 24-5 to Nov 21... it arrived sometime today, the 20th.. and for unknown reasons, first time in 10 years, the mailman put the package not by the door, on the concrete or the mat, but behind the bush next to the entry, on bark and soil.  Luckily looked down when I was getting my mail from the box and just noticed a box in the dark.

Not sure of our watering schedule but it could have been doused overnight.

I arrived home with fried mind and have had a series of long phone calls and so I've only looked at it.

The box is quite nice.. Amazon did a nice job on presentation.  The sucker is heavy for its size..  and that is all I know so far.  Maybe later tomorrow.. look forward to trying it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Brownskins said:


> thanks wagswife for trying to record... i guess i will pass on the echo


Of course, if it can 'hear', it probably _can_ record -- the software just doesn't do it yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course, if it can 'hear', it probably _can_ record -- the software just doesn't do it yet.


Only the NSA has that feature turned on so far, not us civilians.


----------



## intinst

Well, day after the "2 day guaranteed delivery", still no sign of the package moving from Santa Barbara CA. Knew it was early to call Big A, but we are planning to leave for my Mother's house Monday, So wanted to try and see what is happening, so called Customer service. Spoke with a representative who transferred my call to the "Echo Department." (They already have a separate department for dealing with Echo issues, trust Amazon) A very nice Melissa looked at my order, but said there was nothing that could be done till at least noon tomorrow Pacific time.  She is to call me back then and will have contacted Fed Ex for info and we will go from there. IF there are devices available and mine can not be found, I will ask that it be shipped to Mom's place. I report back then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I confess!  I had them ship it to me.  

No, sorry to hear yours isn't there yet, Intinst!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Well, day after the "2 day guaranteed delivery", still no sign of the package moving from Santa Barbara CA. Knew it was early to call Big A, but we are planning to leave for my Mother's house Monday, So wanted to try and see what is happening, so called Customer service. Spoke with a representative who transferred my call to the "Echo Department." (They already have a separate department for dealing with Echo issues, trust Amazon) A very nice Melissa looked at my order, but said there was nothing that could be done till at least noon tomorrow Pacific time.  She is to call me back then and will have contacted Fed Ex for info and we will go from there. IF there are devices available and mine can not be found, I will ask that it be shipped to Mom's place. I report back then.


Be politely sad and disappointed and you might get a GC credit out of them.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Ann in Arlington said:


> Be politely sad and disappointed and you might get a GC credit out of them.


That strategy may also work for those of you who have received your new Fire TV Stick, but are devastated that there's no Fire app for the Stick yet, as was promised.  If nothing else, see if you can pin them down to a date when the app will be ready.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *I confess! I had them ship it to me.*
> 
> No, sorry to hear yours isn't there yet, Intinst!
> 
> Betsy


I had my suspicions.


----------



## Shetlander

My Echo arrived Thursday.It was extremely easy to set up and use right out of the box.  I am very pleased with its performance.  Does a great job of voice recognition.  I like the news round up feature and it really is faster to ask for the weather than even using the weather app on my Fire.  I also like that I can ask it what song it's playing.  

Wish list:
Pandora (I don't heart I Heart Radio yet)
Prime radio stations (I am surprised that isn't an option, unless I am doing something wrong)
Ability to listen to Audible books or even TTS Kindle books.


----------



## Toby

I'm glad you like it. Enjoy having fun with it. I didn't get an invite.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Here is a professional review of the Echo. Apologies if someone posted this already....

http://www.zdnet.com/amazon-echo-review-a-perfect-10-7000035980/

The short version is that the reviewer really likes it!


----------



## KindleGirl

I went ahead and ordered mine before my invite expired tomorrow. Should be here Friday!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I never got an invitation, but out of curiosity I went to the Echo product page today and found I could order it! I ordered it and got the $99 prime members price, and my Echo should be here on Friday. Now I can be one of the cool kids! I originally spurned this device , but after thinking about it, I think I can use a music streaming device like this, and the Siri -- type features will just be a bonus. 

If you want one of these but haven't gotten an invitation, I'd go see if you can order it at the product page.


----------



## Atunah

The Hooded Claw said:


> I never got an invitation, but out of curiosity I went to the Echo product page today and found I could order it! I ordered it and got the $99 prime members price, and my Echo should be here on Friday. Now I can be one of the cool kids! I originally spurns this device , but after thinking about it, I think I can use a music streaming device like this, and the Siri -- type features will just be a bonus.
> 
> If you want one of these but haven't gotten an invitation, I'd go see if you can order it at the product page.


Where are you seeing this. I want one, but when I go to the page and click on it I just get the same page where it tells me I already asked for an invitation. I can't put it in a cart.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I found it by using Amazon's search to look for Echo in electronics. It was one of the search results like normal, and I clicked on it. The price showed as $199, but when I added it to my cart, the $100 discount for Prime members was added. When I go there now, I see the product description, but no order button, and it says "Thank you for your purchase."


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just for luck, I checked my mailbox, and I definitely haven't received an invitation at the last moment. I'd tried this earlier and been told something about if I were selected, my invitation would arrive in a few weeks.


----------



## Atunah

I search it, I see it listed order now get fiday, but when I click on it I see no way to add to cart anywhere. I am looking all over the place, I just don't see it. It just tells me that I need to wait for the invitation. I wish I knew where you are seeing this.


----------



## Patricia

Claw..I love the Echo for music streaming and weather.  It's only going to get better.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/ref_=ods_dp_ae

Above is the page I now reach by doing the same thing I did that let me order. Of course it now just thanks me for my order, and I'm not optimistic it will work for anyone now.

I'm curious if anyone else who hadn't received an invite is now able to order the Echo. If not, my only guess is that I was about to be an invitee, and jumped the gun by going to the product page after my selection was put in the system, but before my email was sent. If not, maybe I had a lucky glitch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I did exactly what you did, Claw, and went to Amazon (dang! forgot to use a KB link ), did a search and found it as a search result, as you said. I got the blue product page--the same one we got before, and it said "Buy Now" or "Add to Cart."  So I did, and then when I proceeded to checkout, I got the Prime discount. And have gift card credit and some other credit, so I'm paying $0.91 cents for it.  And it should be here Wednesday.  And haven't received an invite that I know of, but I was wondering the same thing you did--maybe I was going to get one.

EDIT:  checked my emails, no invite.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/ref_=ods_dp_ae
> 
> Above is the page I now reach by doing the same thing I did that let me order. Of course it now just thanks me for my order, a dim not optimistic it will work for anyone now.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else who hadn't received an invite is now able to order the Echo. If not, my only guess is that I was about to be an invite, and jumped the gun by going to the product page after my selection was put in the system, but before my email was sent. If not, maybe I had a lucky glitch!


That link just gets me to the same page as always, the one where they thank me for asking for the invitation an all that. No way to add anything to any cart. Just tells me I will receive email if selected. Maybe you'll get an email tomorrow. 

I am really happy for all of you that got one, I really am. Its nice to see some Kboarders getting some invitations. I don't see a lot of them overall looking around on others sites. I am just really disappointed I am not getting one. I can't afford the full price of it so I was hoping for that invitation. I don't really like the way they did this though to be honest. If it had been more like a preorder and then a notice of sold out, it wouldn't cause me to be that disappointed. Then I would know. But this waiting and constantly looking is really not positive.

eta, just seeing Betsy's post. Even more sad now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> That link just gets me to the same page as always, the one where they thank me for asking for the invitation an all that. No way to add anything to any cart. Just tells me I will receive email if selected. Maybe you'll get an email tomorrow.
> 
> I am really happy for all of you that got one, I really am. Its nice to see some Kboarders getting some invitations. I don't see a lot of them overall looking around on others sites. I am just really disappointed I am not getting one. I can't afford the full price of it so I was hoping for that invitation. I don't really like the way they did this though to be honest. If it had been more like a preorder and then a notice of sold out, it wouldn't cause me to be that disappointed. Then I would know. But this waiting and constantly looking is really not positive.
> 
> eta, just seeing Betsy's post. Even more sad now.


I'm sorry, Atunah.  I agree completely with you, it's not been well handled. It's not good. I can only suggest to keep trying.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm curious; I ordered after Claw and KindleGirl and mine is supposed to get here Wednesday?  Urban area?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sorry, Atunah.  I agree completely with you, it's not been well handled. It's not good. I can only suggest to keep trying.
> 
> Betsy


Agree. Not having a lot of good thoughts right now about this all. I don't get why the buy link works for some, I want to buy the thing, but I don't get any way to add it to a shopping cart. This is the first time in all the years I shopped with Amazon I am really really disappointed. Fine, if its sold out just say so. But don't create cool kids tables and let some order and some not. 
Reminds me when I think it was last year I didn't get that fire offer for a PW2 on the fire. Mine never showed up and I never got a chance to even try to get the $19 new version of it. 
They are usually all about customer service, but they really messed up with how they are doing this.

Oh well. Nothing I can do about it anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm curious; I ordered after Claw and KindleGirl and mine is supposed to get here Wednesday? Urban area?
> 
> Betsy


Waah, no Fair! . Oklahoma City is a significant urban area, and is of course the Cultural Center of the Universe, but it is not exactly in the center of things. I could've gotten it Wednesday by paying for one-day shipping, but since I will leave Thursday morning early for Thanksgiving, and not return till Friday afternoon,I decided that a few hours of playing with it wasn't worth the four dollars extra shipping! Betsy, I'm glad you were able to get one. atunah, sorry you are having such a bum time of getting an Echo! But your hour will come...


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:



> That link just gets me to the same page as always, the one where they thank me for asking for the invitation an all that. No way to add anything to any cart. Just tells me I will receive email if selected. Maybe you'll get an email tomorrow.
> 
> I am really happy for all of you that got one, I really am. Its nice to see some Kboarders getting some invitations. I don't see a lot of them overall looking around on others sites. I am just really disappointed I am not getting one. I can't afford the full price of it so I was hoping for that invitation. I don't really like the way they did this though to be honest. If it had been more like a preorder and then a notice of sold out, it wouldn't cause me to be that disappointed. Then I would know. But this waiting and constantly looking is really not positive.
> 
> eta, just seeing Betsy's post. Even more sad now.


That's odd - I did a search and found the Echo, same link as Claw posted, and I put one in my cart and started the checkout process and got the Prime discount. I never got an invite. I wonder if there's some cookie or cached something on your computer or browser that's sending you to the old invitation page instead of the current page? Just a thought...


----------



## Atunah

I have been trying everything. I restarted the computer, I cleared cookies. I can't add anything to a cart. I keep watching folks left and right being able to order and I can't do anything. I just don't get it. This is getting ridiculous. I am checking out of this thread now, I don't want to be a downer for those that are finally getting one. I am really happy for all you guys.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> I have been trying everything. I restarted the computer, I cleared cookies. I can't add anything to a cart. I keep watching folks left and right being able to order and I can't do anything. I just don't get it. This is getting ridiculous. I am checking out of this thread now, I don't want to be a downer for those that are finally getting one. I am really happy for all you guys.


Well I didn't check out, I really don't need one (if I hadn't recently gotten a really nice bluetooth speaker maybe I would've) - maybe I should get one for you!


----------



## intinst

Of course, you could have ordered one within minutes of receiving the invite and still not receive any more information than I had Saturday morning. Still no sign of a new order, refund or anything.   I've been traveling today and am tired, I'll make contact with Amazon again tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Waah, no Fair! . Oklahoma City is a significant urban area, and is of course the Cultural Center of the Universe, but it is not exactly in the center of things. I could've gotten it Wednesday by paying for one-day shipping, but since I will leave Thursday morning early for Thanksgiving, and not return till Friday afternoon,I decided that a few hours of playing with it wasn't worth the four dollars extra shipping! Betsy, I'm glad you were able to get one. atunah, sorry you are having such a bum time of getting an Echo! But your hour will come...


I could have chosen one day shipping and gotten it Tuesday! 

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I suggested that this might work.. of course by then I had ordered and at that time I couldn't test my theory, since they said only one per account.

Glad you can get one!!



The Hooded Claw said:


> I never got an invitation, but out of curiosity I went to the Echo product page today and found I could order it! I ordered it and got the $99 prime members price, and my Echo should be here on Friday. Now I can be one of the cool kids! I originally spurned this device , but after thinking about it, I think I can use a music streaming device like this, and the Siri -- type features will just be a bonus.
> 
> If you want one of these but haven't gotten an invitation, I'd go see if you can order it at the product page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> I suggested that this might work.. of course by then I had ordered and at that time I couldn't test my theory, since they said only one per account.
> 
> Glad you can get one!!


I'd tried it many times in past days, and I always got the message that I would be notified if I'd gotten an invitation....until today!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm getting the same page as Atunah describes.  I'd be more annoyed if I really wanted it.


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, you may get it early, like I did..  Dec 2-3 became November 24-25 became November 21..  and then it arrived sometime November 20.

And that was with free 2 day shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

After reading the review, I'm thinking hubby may actually be able to use the thing to play music.  Maybe, maybe not.  We'll see....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Betsy, you may get it early, like I did.. Dec 2-3 became November 24-25 became November 21.. and then it arrived sometime November 20.
> 
> And that was with free 2 day shipping.


I'm getting it day after tomorrow...so I can't get it too much earlier. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Of course, you could have ordered one within minutes of receiving the invite and still not receive any more information than I had Saturday morning. Still no sign of a new order, refund or anything.  I've been traveling today and am tired, I'll make contact with Amazon again tomorrow.


 Hopefully you'll learn something!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

True..    it is surprisingly heavy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> True.. it is surprisingly heavy.


Seamonkey, are you in the right thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Waah, no Fair! . Oklahoma City is a significant urban area, and is of course the Cultural Center of the Universe, but it is not exactly in the center of things. I could've gotten it Wednesday by paying for one-day shipping, but since I will leave Thursday morning early for Thanksgiving, and not return till Friday afternoon,I decided that a few hours of playing with it wasn't worth the four dollars extra shipping! Betsy, I'm glad you were able to get one. atunah, sorry you are having such a bum time of getting an Echo! But your hour will come...


Sorry, did not mean to cast aspersions on Oklahoma City!  Must be 'cause I'm closer to the coast.  Maybe Alexa had to swim over.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This would be cool, from an Engadget review. I would really like this:

http://www.engadget.com/products/amazon/echo/reviews/14b5/



> 6) Audible.com - no doubt coming very soon is the ability to play audible.com books, and hopefully rival formats at some point too. I don't even own a single audio book, but this is so obvious a function I have to believe it was one of the last things to hit the cutting room floor at Amazon when they were figuring out what capability they could launch with.


Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm curious; I ordered after Claw and KindleGirl and mine is supposed to get here Wednesday? Urban area?
> 
> Betsy


Well, I was going to say it probably shipped from a warehouse closer to you, but I just looked and mine shipped from Whitestown, IN, which is only a couple hours away from me. But they shipped it UPS surepost, so that's why it says Friday. Very good chance it will show up here on Wednesday. My post office usually has a quick turn-around once it receives the packages. Doesn't really matter though as I won't have time to play with it tomorrow anyways....too many Turkey Day preparations to take care of.


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This would be cool, from an Engadget review. I would really like this:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/products/amazon/echo/reviews/14b5/
> 
> Betsy


I would like this too. I hope it happens!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Well, I was going to say it probably shipped from a warehouse closer to you, but I just looked and mine shipped from Whitestown, IN, which is only a couple hours away from me. But they shipped it UPS surepost, so that's why it says Friday. Very good chance it will show up here on Wednesday. My post office usually has a quick turn-around once it receives the packages. Doesn't really matter though as I won't have time to play with it tomorrow anyways....too many Turkey Day preparations to take care of.


Mine is also shipping from Whitestown, IN by USPS. I'm beginning to doubt that I will get mine on Wednesday...which is fine, since I wasn't expecting to be able to order one anytime soon.  I actually have time to play with it--we had the family Thanksgiving on Saturday, and all I have to make for Thursday's 2nd Thanksgiving at a friend's house is a jello salad thingy that my friend loves. (One of my mom's recipes.)

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Okay, the mystery is a little clearer. Just minutes ago I received my Echo purchase invitation. Looks like I was just entered into the system before my email was sent. 

Atunah, hang in there, hope still lives!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I tried to order one today even though I didn't get an invitation, and I could. So I did. THEN I got an invitation in my email. 

I do not need to be buying more stuff right now. But I did a quick search on eBay and decided that if I decide I don't want it, it should not be a problem selling it. But now, of course, I'm getting intrigued. Has anyone explored tunein? The Echo page on amazon said I could play Prime music, music in my music library (that I've bought from Amazon or uploaded), or music from tunein or iheartradio. Tunein has my local radio stations (which are tough for me to actually tune in clearly on a radio), podcasts, etc. Looks very cool. 

One suggestion for those who aren't getting the button to buy - try a different web browser and/or device. I've found that the Amazon website looks totally different on different browsers or devices, so that might affect things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I tried to order one today even though I didn't get an invitation, and I could. So I did. THEN I got an invitation in my email.
> 
> I do not need to be buying more stuff right now. But I did a quick search on eBay and decided that if I decide I don't want it, it should not be a problem selling it. But now, of course, I'm getting intrigued. Has anyone explored tunein? The Echo page on amazon said I could play Prime music, music in my music library (that I've bought from Amazon or uploaded), or music from tunein or iheartradio. Tunein has my local radio stations (which are tough for me to actually tune in clearly on a radio), podcasts, etc. Looks very cool.
> 
> One suggestion for those who aren't getting the button to buy - try a different web browser and/or device. I've found that the Amazon website looks totally different on different browsers or devices, so that might affect things.


EP--if you decide you don't want it, please keep Atunah in mind!

Off to see if I got an invitation...I didn't see one earlier today...

EDIT: There it was, after checking for new mail, timestamp 11:05am. Clicking on the link in the email said "Thank you for your purchase."

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer

Thank you thank you. I just followed your link, ordered one and the $100 prime discount was applied. Delivery is Friday!!!    
No invite here.  Altunah try it. It works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Check in a few hours to see if you got the invite!  I think Atunah tried it yesterday.  But, just to be clear, you clicked on the link The Hooded Claw posted?

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer

Yup I owe The Hooded One a big thank you for posting the link and his experience. I just got an email confirming the purchase and it's delivery Friday but still no invite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Raffeer said:


> Yup I owe The Hooded One a big thank you for posting the link and his experience. I just got an email confirming the purchase and it's delivery Friday but still no invite.


This is important--it's good info for people who want to keep checking! Easy peasy. I'll quote it again:



The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo/ref_=ods_dp_ae
> 
> Above is the page I now reach by doing the same thing I did that let me order.


Be sure to check for the invite, it took almost 12 hours for me to get the invite!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Raffeer said:


> Thank you thank you. I just followed your link, ordered one and the $100 prime discount was applied. Delivery is Friday!!!
> No invite here. Altunah try it. It works.


No it doesn't, at least for me it doesn't. Still same ol page that has been there from the moment I asked for invitation.

And as someone posted, sorry can't recall who now to use different browsers and all that. As I already posted last night, none of that worked. It always the same again and again. No cart, no purchase.

Its ok, I am about done with the whole thing anyway. Got other things to worry about like hunting down a dentist right before Holiday. Sigh.


----------



## Shetlander

Eltanin Publishing said:


> .Has anyone explored tunein? The Echo page on amazon said I could play Prime music, music in my music library (that I've bought from Amazon or uploaded), or music from tunein or iheartradio. Tunein has my local radio stations (which are tough for me to actually tune in clearly on a radio), podcasts, etc. Looks very cool.


I have been using Tune In and it works great. I generally listen to Radio Paradise and now just tell it to play Radio Paradise, without mentioning Tune In and it starts right up. Very nice.


----------



## ~joanna~

It doesn't work for me or any of my co-workers either.  Atunah, you are not alone.


----------



## cyndi.st

Atunah and all others no invite same here. I really don't think I have a snowballs chance in H*** with receiving an invite. As for the product page thank you for your request. Is there anyway to unrequest? I ask because I realize it may not work in my house with all the dogs and birds. lol
Cindy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, but you can ignore the invite if you get one. You only have nine days (it would be seven days except for the holidays).

Here's the email I got, which has some good info to read while you're waiting for yours.



> Dear Amazon Customer,
> 
> We're excited to offer you an invitation to purchase Amazon Echo. We hope you'll have as much fun using it as we did inventing it. By accepting this invitation, you will be one of the first customers to use Echo, and we appreciate your input to help shape Echo as it evolves.
> 
> To accept this invitation, go to the Amazon Echo page, add to cart, and purchase as usual.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The Amazon Echo Team
> 
> How long is my invitation valid?
> Due to the high number of requests, invitations expire after seven days. However, because of the holiday week, your invitation will expire after nine days.
> 
> When will I get my Amazon Echo?
> Once you've added Echo to your Shopping Cart and proceeded to checkout, you'll see the estimated delivery date for your order.
> 
> Can I get a second Echo? Can I help a friend who has requested an invitation get one now?
> Unfortunately, not at this time. Due to the overwhelming customer response, we've been able to fulfill only a small portion of the invitations requested, and Echo is limited to one per customer.
> 
> What music services can I listen to with Echo?
> With Prime Music, Amazon Prime members can listen to over a million songs for free. You can also play music you've purchased or imported into your Amazon Music library. Plus, you can listen to thousands of radio stations and podcasts through iHeartRadio and TuneIn, and we will be adding more music services soon. You can also stream other music services to Echo from your phone or tablet via Bluetooth.
> 
> What can I use as the wake word?
> The default wake word is "Alexa" (our homage to the library of Alexandria). You can also change the wake word to "Amazon" in the settings section of the Echo companion app. We'll be adding more wake words in the future.
> 
> How does Echo recognize the wake word "Alexa?"
> Echo uses on-device keyword spotting to detect the wake word, and the wake word only. When Echo detects the wake word, it lights up. Echo then uses the processing power of Amazon Web Services to recognize and respond to your request.
> 
> Will Echo understand me all the time?
> No, the state-of-the-art technology for computer understanding of natural language doesn't yet enable understanding all the time-but because Echo's brains are in the cloud, it will keep getting smarter.
> 
> What can't Echo do yet?
> Echo can't yet provide services like traffic information, sports scores, or answers to current affairs questions. Stay tuned-we're working on these and many more, and will let you know as we add more capabilities.
> 
> How do I give feedback?
> You can always provide feedback through the Amazon Echo app, and from time to time we may email you for feedback about specific Echo features.
> 
> Do I have to charge Echo?
> No. Echo is always on, uses wall power, and doesn't need to be charged.
> 
> I'm a software developer, can I develop services for Echo?
> We'd love to hear your ideas for what you might build for Echo. Contact us at [email protected]
> 
> What's the first thing I should ask Echo?
> You could ask Echo for weather information or a flash briefing. Ask Echo for the meaning of life, or to "open the pod bay doors." Or just ask Echo to play some music. Echo might not always have the answer, but we hope you'll have fun helping Echo get smarter.


Betsy


----------



## Raffeer

"Invite" just arrived.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Raffeer said:


> "Invite" just arrived.


I can understand that the option to buy has to be activated for the account before they send it out, but it does seem like it would be more simultaneous. I guess the wheels of Amazon move slowly.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Got my invite today, estimated delivery date is Friday.


----------



## intinst

Latest update for my Echo: Estimated Delivery Date:"Tuesday, December 16, 2014 - Tuesday, February 3, 2015"  Sigh.  My current customer rep. says she is trying to get that fixed. Wish I'd never ordered it, now. Guess I'll cancel and forget it.


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Latest update for my Echo: Estimated Delivery Date:"Tuesday, December 16, 2014 - Tuesday, February 3, 2015" Sigh. My current customer rep. says she is trying to get that fixed. Wish I'd never ordered it, now. Guess I'll cancel and forget it.


That's weird: hope their usually good CS can pull it off for you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have happier news. My Echo has shipped from Indianapolis for Friday delivery!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Latest update for my Echo: Estimated Delivery Date:"Tuesday, December 16, 2014 - Tuesday, February 3, 2015" Sigh. My current customer rep. says she is trying to get that fixed. Wish I'd never ordered it, now. Guess I'll cancel and forget it.


Time for you to talk to a supervisor, intinst. Tell ''em people are ordering now and getting immediate delivery.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

FYI, if you CAN put it in your cart and order, and then cancel the order, you'll still be able to order it again if you change your mind (again). So if you have a crazy late delivery date, just cancel the order and order again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine is in Baltimore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And mine is at my post office as of 6:17 am but anticipated delivery is now Friday.  Oh, well....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And mine is at my post office as of 6:17 am but anticipated delivery is now Friday. Oh, well....
> 
> Betsy


Ouch!

Maybe they will come through anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So close but so far....   We'll see.  I wonder if I could go over there.  Not a huge deal since until Monday night, I didn't think I was getting one at all. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine is out for delivery!  Was supposed to come via UPS Surepost but they UPS says they will be in the area and will deliver it themselves instead. Woohoo! Now too bad I won't have time to play...although maybe I can double-time it through my work today and have time this evening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, KindleGirl!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I hope one of the second wave gets their Echo today. Mine is in the hands of the U.S. Postal Service, somewhere between Indiana and Oklahoma. Friday delivery is still a go.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So close but so far....  We'll see. I wonder if I could go over there.
> Betsy


I often stop by the post office at times like these - it may depend on the size of your post office. Ours is usually happy to go in the back and find something for us.


----------



## NogDog

The Hooded Claw said:


> I hope one of the second wave gets their Echo today. Mine is in the hands of the U.S. Postal Service, somewhere between Indiana and Oklahoma. Friday delivery is still a go.


Got my shipping notice this morning, also shipped via USPS from IN for Friday delivery -- but I'll have to wait for Saturday, since our apartment management office is closed tomorrow and Friday, and UPS is the only carrier who actually leaves stuff at our apartment doors. So both a  and a  , but mostly  .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I often stop by the post office at times like these - it may depend on the size of your post office. Ours is usually happy to go in the back and find something for us.


Hmmmmmm.....

Maybe I'll do that mid-afternoon if it hasn't arrived by then. Not during the lunch crush. And not late in the day when they just want to get home. Our post office is small, considering the area we are in and they're pretty nice, generally. If I can get the one guy we deal with a lot, it'll be good....

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Order still says shipping soon and will be delivered by 8PM Friday to MIL's address. Still debating about cancelling the order or just planning on hanging around here until it arrives. It would be nice to see a shipped notice, though. We don't have to be back by a certain time Friday or anything. But I did only take enough dog food to the kennel for through Friday.


----------



## D/W

No invite for me yet.  I haven't lost hope, though.

For those awaiting delivery of their new toy , here's a link to the Echo Support page. It includes setup info, commands, and helpful videos. Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!

Betsy


----------



## WagsWife

After having it about a week, I will say that we are still enjoying Echo.  My only problem with it, is that we need more.  I would love to have one upstairs...and one in our school room (we homeschool.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Maybe I'll do that mid-afternoon if it hasn't arrived by then. Not during the lunch crush. And not late in the day when they just want to get home. Our post office is small, considering the area we are in and they're pretty nice, generally. If I can get the one guy we deal with a lot, it'll be good....
> 
> Betsy


Just checked and the clerk, who's one of the ones we deal with a lot, checked for me but didn't see it. So, it'll be Friday. Which is fine. It's all good. I'll play with my Fire TV Stick instead. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just checked and the clerk, who's one of the ones we deal with a lot, checked for me but didn't see it. So, it'll be Friday. Which is fine. It's all good. I'll play with my Fire TV Stick instead.
> 
> Betsy


IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delivered by a courier.

See ya later. 










Box as shown weighs 3 lb. 10 1/2 ounces. !!!! No markings, plain black box. Not even anything on the white label you can see.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delivered by a courier.
> 
> See ya later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box as shown weighs 3 lb. 10 1/2 ounces. !!!! No markings, plain black box. Not even anything on the white label you can see.


Wheeee! Congrats. Enjoy....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> True.. it is surprisingly heavy.


I see what you mean! I'm going to take it with me when we go to San Diego this winter, and it's going to add a good bit to my carry on! The device itself weights 2.5 lbs.

The first gadget I've gotten that I think hubby will use...he's liking the "Alexa, play country music" thing....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Yay, Betsy! Glad yours showed up afterall. Mine also arrived but no time to set it up yet.


----------



## Toby

Congrates folks! Have fun & keep the reviews going. I didn't get an envite, but I enjoy reading your reviews.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Set up is easy AND fun.  Plug it in even if you don't have time to set it up, just to see what happens!

My advice, install the app on your Android or Fire device or go to the setup page for computers or iDevices, and once you've setup your device, work through the "Things to Try" in the app--much more extensive than the suggestion card in the quick setup card in the box (though those are good, too!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok,

this is the first gadget I've EVER gotten that hubby uses...other than the Sirius radio.  Which is, after all, a radio.  Not very gadget-ty. 

It's also a gadget for lazy people. C'mon--hollering at the thing from across the room to get louder, softer, give me the weather, change the music or shut up.   What could be better?

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Have you commanded it "Hal, open the pod bay doors" yet? I understand the answer it gives is interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, need to do that if I can get it away from hubby.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Have you commanded it "Hal, open the pod bay doors" yet? I understand the answer it gives is interesting.


OK, did it while he was brushing his teeth.  Very fun!

And I like the jokes.

OK, hubby just told Alexa to "Play Al Jolson" and she's shuffling Prime music.... (Have I mentioned that he's really old?) 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

So what are the parameters for changing Alexa's wake-up name?  Is it possible?  One of the reviews I read seemed to indicate that there are only a couple of options.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The only two options currently are Alexa and Amazon.  Amazon says they are planning on adding more options in the future.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I feel guilty.. I haven't set mine up yet (this is a lifelong quirk I have.. I tend to get things, circle around them and finally set them up.. or not) but it looked like I need to have the update to the HDX to use that app and I still don't have the update.  

I thought surely there would be more invites and I'm sure happy to see that has happened.

Yes.. what a heavy box.. kindles are so light..  

And that quirk has never extended to Kindles of any kind.

Betsy, did it come up with Al Jolson?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Indeed it did!  Also Fred Astaire, LOL!

Took it with us to a friend's house to demo but couldn't get it to work with her WiFi....guess she's a stay-at-home girl.  Might try again at my sister-in-law's or my hotspot....  If I want to take it to San Diego, I'll need to be able to switch to a different WiFi.

Be sure to tell her good night! 

Betsy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Whee! My Echo is out for delivery! 

Of course I have to drive home before I can enjoy it. But I should have it in my hot little hands by dinnertime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  Hope to have my full first impressions/review up today.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Hope to have my full first impressions/review up today.
> 
> Betsy


I'm looking forward to your review!

I wish Amazon would send me an invite.  I want an Echo. [/end whine]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DW, keep trying the link Claw posted--several of us got it to work before we got an invitation!

To answer/comment on some things posted in the thread so far:



CAR said:


> Now you made me wonder on how Alexa would respond to "Who is Siri?"


"Siri is Apple's virtual assistant and phone control interface."



Eltanin Publishing said:


> Since it seems to be a good quality speaker, I think the most popular use will be in conjunction with Prime Music (or music you've bought or uploaded to Amazon). It's pretty cool to be able to, at any time, just request some music to be played - no need to connect your phone/tablet to a speaker system, open the music app, find what you want, etc.


We're using this function a LOT. Hubby is using it like crazy. I thought Prime would be great for him, but the fact that he had to mess with one of my tablets or I had to do it and hook up to a speaker for him made it a no-go. This is perfect.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, they do roll these things out in stages usually . . . . look how random the Fire and Kindle updates seem to be. Maybe we'll get something in the next few days.
> 
> The help page now groups Fire, Kindle, and Echo together . . . . .
> 
> And . . .there's an app:
> 
> It shows as compatible with all my devices -- Fires and Android phone.


The app is essential to get the most out of Alexa, I think, even after setup.



WagsWife said:


> The Echo is packaged very nice and has a nice feel to it--you can tell it is made well. It was not hard to set up at all. Once you plug Echo in, you pull up the app on your tablet or phone (I used my HDX) and it pretty much does it all on it's own. It comes with a card suggesting things you can do/ask. We asked all kind of things...most it knew, but there was still quite a bit it did not. The things it did not know were things like "who are the members of the Justice League." I would say it is pretty limited on what it can do...what you see in the commercial sums it up pretty well. The speaker has a very nice sound to it, I see us playing music through it quite a bit.
> 
> While it is limited in what it can do right now, I am excited to see what it can do in the future. I can see a lot of potential!
> 
> Things I would like to see in the near future:
> Ability to look up phone numbers
> Ability to look up recipes and read them to you
> Ability to look up movie times at the local theater
> 
> I look forward to hearing what others think, and what they are using it for.


Agree with all of the above. Local traffic reports would also be nice.



Shetlander said:



> My Echo arrived Thursday.It was extremely easy to set up and use right out of the box. I am very pleased with its performance. Does a great job of voice recognition. I like the news round up feature and it really is faster to ask for the weather than even using the weather app on my Fire. I also like that I can ask it what song it's playing.
> 
> Wish list:
> Pandora (I don't heart I Heart Radio yet)
> Prime radio stations (I am surprised that isn't an option, unless I am doing something wrong)
> Ability to listen to Audible books or even TTS Kindle books.


Agree. It's frustrating that I can play radio stations in iHeartRadio and TuneIn but not Amazon's own stations. What's with that.  Though our local NPR station that we listen to all the time, the local all news station WTOP AND CNN audio (don't love CNN as a rule but sometimes they're the first ones on the story) are on Tune In.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have my Echo and have gone through the set up stuff in the app. Asked it various random questions that occurred to me. It seems the poor thing doesn't know how to make biscuits. Echo could not tell me who the author of "Ranger in a strange land" was. But it knew the prime minister of Great Britain and the author of 20,000 leagues under the sea. The understanding of my voice is good, but not perfect! Listening to Kim Carnes now...

And I had to set up an iHeart Radio account, I should have thought of that ahead of time. I'll be happy when/if they get Pandora integration.

Minor nice feature: while listening to music on Prime, even a playlist with a song you don't own, if you ask, "Alexa, what song is this?" It will pause the song to tell you the title and artist, then resume playing. If you stopped a playlist to do something else, I couldn't find a verbal order to get it to resume that playlist at the point where you stopped. It occurs to me now that there might be a way to do this from the Echo app, but I didn't think to try. Just saying "Alexa resume" works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad you're enjoying it.  I think it doesn't pause the song if you ask what song this is (I use that a lot for opera, LOL!), it keeps playing in the background.  At least it does for us.

I've posted my first impressions in a separate thread.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DW, keep trying the link Claw posted--several of us got it to work before we got an invitation!


Thanks, Betsy. I've tried that numerous times already, to no avail. Perhaps I'll get an invite this week. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby is using it like crazy. I thought Prime would be great for him, but the fact that he had to mess with one of my tablets or I had to do it and hook up to a speaker for him made it a no-go. This is perfect.


My spouse is also a technophobe and has the same problem with touchscreen devices/computers. I think Echo would work very well in our household. We both enjoy listening to music, and it'd be fun to ask Alexa questions. We love to learn new things.

I'm off to read your Echo review thread now...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad you're enjoying it. I think it doesn't pause the song if you ask what song this is (I use that a lot for opera, LOL!), it keeps playing in the background. At least it does for us.
> 
> I've posted my first impressions in a separate thread.
> 
> Betsy


If you ask a question, Echo will automatically resume. If you tell it "stop" you have to get it started again. I'll shift to the review thread for further post-receipt observations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you ask a question, Echo will automatically resume. If you tell it "stop" you have to get it started again. I'll shift to the review thread for further post-receipt observations.


Hmmmmm....at least for some of the questions, the music keeps playing in the background--as soon as the question is answered--the music just gets louder. It may depend on the question. Pretty sure if I ask what song it is, the music keeps playing. Watching the news right now, can't test.

EDIT: Just tested--on mine, if I asked what song it was, or the time, or how to spell "Preceded" the music continued in the background.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Just finished the set-up on mine, off to play with it now.


----------



## loonlover

We're home after delaying our start until the Echo arrived at its final destination in Wichita. I think I'm in love with the music feature as I'm too lazy to play it through the computer. Asking about the weather is nice also. And the shopping list feature may prove useful.


----------



## Chad Winters

The Hooded Claw said:


> Echo could not tell me who the author of "Ranger in a strange land" was. But it knew the prime minister of Great Britain and the author of 20,000 leagues under the sea. The understanding of my voice is good, but not perfect! Listening to Kim Carnes now...


Perhaps if you tried "Stranger in a Strange Land"?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Chad Winters said:


> Perhaps if you tried "Stranger in a Strange Land"?


I asked for the author of "Stranger" but Echo insisted it didn't know the author of "Ranger"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> We're home after delaying our start until the Echo arrived at its final destination in Wichita. I think I'm in love with the music feature as I'm too lazy to play it through the computer. Asking about the weather is nice also. And the shopping list feature may prove useful.


We're trying out the shopping list. I think it will be useful, because I can just add things as I think of them by telling Alexa.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're trying out the shopping list. I think it will be useful, because I can just add things as I think of them by telling Alexa.


Same here, one item as you think of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We won't shop from Amazon, but when I'm ready to go to the store, we'll check the app and put the items on the grocery list (which will be on paper, 'cause that's what hubby uses. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was initially intrigued by using the todo list and shopping list for this. So far, shopping list feels like it will be useful, but todo list is kind of clumsy because of difficulty setting due dates, getting things phrased right, and being as precise and finicky as I like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I probably won't use the ToDo list; I have one now that will automatically update across multiple devices....though I can access the Echo App on various devices, it's not really as convenient as the one I use.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> I uploaded some Louis Lamour dramatized stories to my library and put them into a playlist called Drama and I kept asking Alexa to play the Drama playlist and it kept saying it couldn't find it. I tried all sorts of things and nothing seemed to make it work until I asked it how to spell Drama. It gave me the spelling and after that it was able to find the playlist.
> 
> I'm not sure why that worked. Prior to that I had checked the app to make sure it understood the word Drama correctly and it had. But now it finds it just fine. I wonder if that's a solution to something or just a coincidence. Anyway it's worth trying when it can't understand a playlist.
> 
> Barry


Interesting tip! Maybe I need to start a tips and tricks thread.... 

EDIT: I've moved Barry's tip to this new thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,202615.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, this is something that would be cool--found in a discussion of a different but similar device called Ubi:

https://gigaom.com/2014/11/07/amazons-echo-device-already-exists-its-called-ubi/



> Ubi does have a fun intercom feature that lets you call any Ubi from an app running on Android phones, which means I can open the app, hit a button and the Ubi speaker in my kitchen will repeat what I've said. I used it to scare my daughter while I was testing this. Ultimately though you have no way to know if your message was heard or if Ubi is talking to an empty room. Although with the aid of an IP camera that could change.


That would be cool, and would be another reason to have multiple devices. I would put one in the garage for when hubby is down there. Maybe we need three... One for up here, one for my studio and one for the garage. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I asked for the author of "Stranger" but Echo insisted it didn't know the author of "Ranger"


Claw--what does your card say for your question and for the response?

When I asked for "who wrote the book stranger in a strange land" or just "who wrote stranger in a strange land" I got the response:
"Exodus' author is Julie Bertagna."

So I clicked on the No in the feedback for the card and then clicked on "Send more detailed feedback" and told it what I got and that a friend got a different response. Got this email from Amazon within about twenty minutes:



> On Saturday, November 29, 2014, Amazon Customer Service <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hello Betsy,
> 
> This is Katie with Amazon Echo support.
> 
> I'm sorry about the incorrect response. There are a few things we can try to troubleshoot.
> 
> We first want to make sure that the wording used on both devices was the same. Sometimes being more/less specific with your wording will result in a different answer. We also want to make sure that Echo understood you correctly.
> 
> Check the latest Card on the Home Screen to see what Amazon Echo heard. If your device isn't hearing you clearly, there are a few things you can try.
> 
> Make sure you're your Amazon Echo is in a relatively quiet environment and it's at least eight inches away from walls or other objects.
> 
> You can also try using the remote to ask your question or you can complete Voice Training to help your Amazon Echo better understand you. You'll be asked 25 different phrases, which can take a few minutes to complete. Every phrase you say is used, even if you don't finish the session. Voice Training can be used multiple times, and sessions are not displayed in your Dialog History.
> 
> Here are some tips to keep in mind before you start a Voice Training session:
> 
> -- If the light ring on your Amazon Echo is red, press the Microphone button to turn on the microphones.
> -- Sit or stand where you normally speak to your Amazon Echo.
> -- Speak normally to your Amazon Echo.
> -- Do not use your Amazon Echo Remote during a session.
> 
> To begin a Voice Training session:
> 
> 1. From the Amazon Echo App, open the left navigation panel, and then select Voice Training.
> 2. Select Start.
> 3. Speak the prompts as you normally would, and then select Next. To repeat a phrase, select Pause, and then Repeat Phrase.
> 4. At the end of your session, select Go to Home Page, or to end your session at any time, select Pause and then End Session.
> 
> If you still receive the same incorrect answer, for example 2+2=5, send us feedback through the Amazon Echo App connected to the device giving the incorrect answer. Open the app and select General Feedback from the left navigation menu. Your feedback is important and it will help Amazon Echo learn.
> 
> Thanks for using Amazon Echo.
> 
> Did I solve your problem?
> 
> If yes, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=AGGCRA5KZEWBX&k=hy
> 
> If no, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=AGGCRA5KZEWBX&k=hn
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Katie
> 
> Amazon.com
> Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
> http://www.amazon.com/your-account


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It heard "who wrote ranger in a strange land", I'd found it out through the app. I think it was just a case of not hearing me quite right, as you'd expect.

The answers to* "how are babies made"* and "*where do babies come from*" were different and amusing. Eventually the fun in this sort of question will fade but not yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, it heard me correctly but still didn't answer it right. 

I'll have to try the babies questions.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> The answers to "how are babies made" and "where do babies come from" were different and amusing. Eventually the fun in this sir of question will fade but not yet.


I got the same answer to both questions--but then when I asked one of them again, I got a different question.

I asked *How much does the earth weigh.* Wow!

Judy Garland is playing in the background... 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those who have requested an invitation, but haven't received one, try going to this link:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/gss/ccp?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_comm_preferences

You'll see an option to select what types of marketing emails you receive from Amazon. The first one is for invitations. Make sure it is checked. Hard fOr me to believe Amazon wouldn't send an invitation to someone who had specifically requested it, but there are some claims that it makes a difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw!

I hadn't checked that for awhile and I was opted in on Amazon Mom....which I have no need for.  I did have "invites" checked.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those who have requested an invitation, but haven't received one, try going to this link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/gss/ccp?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_comm_preferences
> 
> You'll see an option to select what types of marketing emails you receive from Amazon. The first one is for invitations. Make sure it is checked. Hard fOr me to believe Amazon wouldn't send an invitation to someone who had specifically requested it, but there are some claims that it makes a difference.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Incidentally, i was able to order my Echo last Monday evening, and I and many others received or invitations on Tuesday morning. If Amazon repeats that Pattern every week, tomorrow evening and Tuesday morning might be especially good times to check to see if you can order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I had mine on 'no marketing email' but, yeah, it seems like if I specifically _request_ an invitation, that should over-ride. I've now changed to accepting invitations -- but that's all. And I may change it back. Color me: wishy washy. 

Thing is, I still get the emails about books in genres I'm interested in . . . I'm not sure how these marketing emails would differ from those. But I guess they do.

If I get an invitation, though, I highly doubt I'll order one. It sounds like a lot of fun . . . . but I don't see us using it. My husband does look a lot of stuff up -- he'll think of something and wonder about it and google it. But I don't think I want to encourage him to do it by voice. I'm not even sure he'd be inclined to -- and he'd likely want much more detail than the thing can provide. We already have a good media center/player with surround sound and speakers that go everywhere in the house we're likely to want to hear it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm quite pleased with my Echo, but I wouldn't order one with looking things up by voice as a primary function yet. That's definitely a work in progress. Looking up things that are in Wikipedia works pretty well, but all you get is a brief one or two sentences summary. Looking up more general things is at best hit or miss. I gotta admit that *What is the weight of the earth? * is so cool it is almost worth getting an Echo just to hear that.

So far, Echo is really good at playing music, some podcasts and such, and giving convenient quick answers to minor utility questions. Shopping list is very convenient, and I have hopes for improvement in the so-far feeble to-do list, especially if amazon teams up and integrates one of the existing to-do list apps. We are basically watching the thing get developed now, and unless Amazon concludes it is a flop and abandons it, I'm confident it will get better as time passes. Possibly a lot better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I gotta admit that *What is the weight of the earth? * is so cool it is almost worth getting an Echo just to hear that.


I know, right? That was mine--I didn't get it somewhere else. I laughed out loud at the answer. Glad you enjoyed it!



> So far, Echo is really good at playing music, some podcasts and such, and giving convenient quick answers to minor utility questions. Shopping list is very convenient, and I have hopes for improvement in the so-far feeble to-do list, especially if amazon teams up and integrates one of the existing to-do list apps. We are basically watching the thing get developed now, and unless Amazon concludes it is a flop and abandons it, I'm confident it will get better as time passes. Possibly a lot better.


Again, I agree that it's no real replacement for Google. However, some things are quick--"*who was the sixth president*?" I couldn't grab a device and type it in any more quickly.

But though that stuff is fun, the ease of having a gazillion pieces of music available instantly is what's making it worth having for us. Last night, before bed, hubby said *Play Van Cliburn* and we listened to a little Tchaikovsky before he went to bed.... We didn't have to drag out the CD collection and put it on to play. We didn't even have to get up! (Have I mentioned that I'm really, really, really lazy?)


(Ann, if you do get an invitation, check with Atunah!)

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Music playing is definitely the way we are using it the most. Neither one of us was as willing as we probably should have been to access/create playlists through the PC or an MP3 player. The house is rarely quiet now and we're actually listening to music we have bought in previous years.


----------



## Atunah

So yeah, I am in refresh the page mode again. The last 2 waves came in on a Tuesday with many being able to order Monday evening. Today is monday, so of course I keep checking, and refreshing an refreshing...  

Thanks Claw for the PM about the email subscriptions. I was already signed up for the invite one, and a gazillion other ones at that.


----------



## D/W

The Hooded Claw said:


> Incidentally, i was able to order my Echo last Monday evening, and I and many others received or invitations on Tuesday morning. If Amazon repeats that Pattern every week, tomorrow evening and Tuesday morning might be especially good times to check to see if you can order.


It's Tuesday morning, and there's still no invite for me. The "buy" button doesn't work either. Oh, well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Music playing is definitely the way we are using it the most. Neither one of us was as willing as we probably should have been to access/create playlists through the PC or an MP3 player. The house is rarely quiet now and we're actually listening to music we have bought in previous years.


This is what we've found, LL. Lovin' the music.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

DreamWeaver said:


> It's Tuesday morning, and there's still no invite for me. The "buy" button doesn't work either. Oh, well.


Same here. I been refreshing the page all evening yesterday in the hopes. But nada, still the same bla bla thanks for requesting bla bla.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ouch! Sorry Atunah and Dreamweaver...


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:



> I been refreshing the page all evening yesterday in the hopes. But nada, still the same bla bla thanks for requesting bla bla.


You and me both, Atunah.

Just want to make sure you saw Claw's earlier post, in case it does make a difference:



The Hooded Claw said:


> For those who have requested an invitation, but haven't received one, try going to this link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/gss/ccp?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_comm_preferences
> 
> You'll see an option to select what types of marketing emails you receive from Amazon. The first one is for invitations. Make sure it is checked. Hard for me to believe Amazon wouldn't send an invitation to someone who had specifically requested it, but there are some claims that it makes a difference.


* * *


The Hooded Claw said:


> Ouch! Sorry Atunah and Dreamweaver...


That's okay. I do appreciate your tips! If an invitation doesn't come soon, perhaps there'll be an opportunity to buy for $99 in the future. $199 is too much for me.

I don't like the way Amazon's handling this, though. I suppose they're trying to generate some buzz and get feedback to refine the device's capabilities before a general release, but I think their limited offering is irritating many loyal Amazon customers, especially Prime members.

Or maybe there are production shortages? It would be wise for Amazon to make Echo available more widely _before_ Christmas, when family and friends gather. Hands-on experience with the device would spur further sales--and many would purchase as gifts, too. They're missing a valuable marketing opportunity.


----------



## Atunah

I agree DreamWeaver. I don't like how they been handling this either. Its one thing to have a list and go down in order as the requests came in, but that is not what is going on. I requested on the first day, its right here in the thread when I did. Yet others that requested much later are getting the invites. I see more names that get one that I see those of us that don't. So I feel a bit left out. If its like a pre-order with a estimate, then at least its as usual, first come first serve. 

And then I have to see some folks that don't really want one, yet requested or they talk about sending it back or even selling on ebay. Read some of that stuff on the amazon forums. It just adds to the bad feelings for me. 

At least say we'll honor anyone that requested on the first few days, might take a while, but we'd still get it for $99. Just something. I have no clue is I'll ever get one. I can't afford it for $200. 

And its nice that some are offering to forward the invites, but reading the rules, its against the rules. Invites are not transferable and I think its an account thing anyway, rather than a link to click on. Meaning by the way one gets their invites, the account already has been dinged for being allowed to do so. I also wouldn't want to go through the trouble of not being able to register if it wasn't an original invite, or having some issues with it down the line and they see I hadn't actually got an invite. 

I just don't like how they have handled that. I know, 1st world problems, but its just annoying.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I thought I would stump Echo, and asked it *play Desi Arnaz. *But Alexa pulled "Big Straw Hat," "Cuban Pete," and some other Ricky Ricardo-style band music off of Prime!


----------



## Shetlander

Did anyone else get an email to participate in a survey about Echo?  It took about 10 minutes to complete and mainly had questions about why you bought and how you are using the device.


----------



## NogDog

I would agree that the main function of the Echo is to provide music -- the other stuff is optional frosting on the cake. My current favorite is the "4U Rock" (a.k.a. "4U 70s (France)") station on TuneIn, as I generally like the song selection and it seems to be commercial free.


----------



## Atunah

NogDog said:


> I would agree that the main function of the Echo is to provide music -- the other stuff is optional frosting on the cake. My current favorite is the "4U Rock" (a.k.a. "4U 70s (France)") station on TuneIn, as I generally like the song selection and it seems to be commercial free.


How does Alexa deal with foreign sounding names? I mean I listen to some german radios on Tune for example and I wonder if she gets the names.


----------



## NogDog

Atunah said:


> How does Alexa deal with foreign sounding names? I mean I listen to some german radios on Tune for example and I wonder if she gets the names.


I can't really address that, but it (she?) does have trouble with "4 U Classic Rock" (or anything else starting with "4 U" I tried), as it gets interpreted as "for you", so for now I have to select that station via the app on my phone of computer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> I can't really address that, but it (she?) does have trouble with "4 U Classic Rock" (or anything else starting with "4 U" I tried), as it gets interpreted as "for you", so for now I have to select that station via the app on my phone of computer.


I was just coming back to ask you what commands you used after a couple of frustrating minutes trying to get that station!


----------



## Patricia

The Hooded Claw said:


> I was just coming back to ask you what commands you used after a couple of frustrating minutes trying to get that station!


Me, too.


----------



## Atunah

That made me laugh a bit.  

That would have been me, trying to say it in all variations. 

If I ever do get my hands on it, I will try going through some of the german stations just to see. Radio Ramasuri, Antenne Bayern, etc.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Atunah said:


> That made me laugh a bit.
> 
> That would have been me, trying to say it in all variations.
> 
> If I ever do get my hands on it, I will try going through some of the german stations just to see. Radio Ramasuri, Antenne Bayern, etc.


I just tried these. Radio Ramasuri didn't work in a couple of tries, but I am listening to Antenne Bayerne on TuneIn now!


----------



## Atunah

The Hooded Claw said:


> I just tried these. Radio Ramasuri didn't work in a couple of tries, but I am listening to Antenne Bayerne on TuneIn now!


Cool, thanks for trying it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You should see the problems hubby had getting her to play Harry Lauder music for me.   He said it worked while I was gone and he wanted to play it again for me.  We got all kinds of stuff including Harry Potter.  And ultimately, it wasn't worth it (at least not for me  )  (He was curious to see if Harry Lauder was on Prime because one of the records in his parents' home growing up.)

There was an album with five songs, by the way. 

(You see I referred to the Echo as "her."  She's already an entity in our house.  Sometimes we have to whisper behind her back, LOL. )

Atunah & Dreamweaver, I totally agree that this was handled badly. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hubby was hoping it would give him stock market updates.  Maybe someday....

Betsy


----------



## ~joanna~

I was just able to add it to my cart.  It seems like another round of invitations might be going out.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool, Joanna!

*crosses fingers for Atunah and Dreamweaver*

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good luck to those who are hoping to order!

I accidentally posted in the wrong thread yesterday that I'd hoped to stump Alexa by asking* play Desi Arnaz*. I gather the post somehow went into the bit bucket when the mod tried to move it. As a fan of the old I Love lucy show, I hoped to hear some band music, but really thought he was too obscure as a musician. But I heard a lot of stuff I recognized from Ricky Ricardo, including Straw Hat and Cuban Pete. There is quite a bit of stuff on Prime. Yesterday evening, I was able to hear quite a bit of David Cassidy, though asking for it specifically showed that his biggest hit, I Think I Love You, is NOT on Prime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh, David Cassidy. Brings back so many memories. And makes me want to see if Shirley Jones is on there. I wonder if Bobby Sherman is on Prime? And Bobby Goldsboro. Hubby keeps asking for artists like Patti Page and just now, when George Clooney (he's going to have a cameo on Downton Abby? ) was on the TV screen he asked for Rosemary Clooney so _Silver Bells_ with Bing Crosby is playing...

And that was me who fumbled Claw's post.  I blame it on the dentist.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Still no go for me.  

Looks like another round of invites is going out, all over amazon forums people are able to order. I am left out yet again


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah, 

I am so sad for you.  

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Aargh! How frustrating.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> Still no go for me.
> 
> Looks like another round of invites is going out, all over amazon forums people are able to order. I am left out yet again


Same here, Atunah. We have two accounts in our household, and neither has received an invitation. 

I read elsewhere that this week's Chosen Ones received the email invite this morning. Their "buy" button was activated yesterday, just like last week's round.

My disappointment does not lessen the joy I feel for those who _have_ received their Echo. It's fun to read about it. If/when my turn to buy for $99 does come in the future, at least I'll have a good head start in understanding Alexa's quirks and capabilities.


----------



## Atunah

DreamWeaver said:


> Same here, Atunah. We have two accounts in our household, and neither has received an invitation.
> 
> I read elsewhere that this week's Chosen Ones received the email invite this morning. Their "buy" button was activated yesterday, just like last week's round.
> 
> My disappointment does not lessen the joy I feel for those who _have_ received their Echo. It's fun to read about it. If/when my turn to buy for $99 does come in the future, at least I'll have a good head start in understanding Alexa's quirks and capabilities.


Yeah, I am happy for all that got one. I am especially happy to see so many KB members get it early.

I just hope they'll keep the $99 for those us that have to keep waiting. Just disappointed, is all. I saw the post this morning about people getting to buy and I got all exited and refreshed the Echo page. 
Now to wait another week and hope all over again.


----------



## cyndi.st

Atunah same here. We have two accounts and both my sons have prime and they put in requests and nothing for the 4 of us. Oh well. 
Cindy


----------



## CozyMama

I still haven't gotten an invitation either.   I have been following this thread and checking my email and the Amazon Echo page. Nothing. My husband put in a request as well. Our son comes home from school and asks, "Mom, did you get your Echo email?!"


----------



## loonlover

Well, we found out the echo will survive a fall to the floor. Too much stuff in too little space and someone sitting out in the walkway between rooms leads to accidents.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Well, we found out the echo will survive a fall to the floor. Too much stuff in too little space and someone sitting out in the walkway between rooms leads to accidents.


Be sure to tell the Echo *I'm sorry*  (really, try it!)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Like Atunah, I am still waiting for an invitation...sigh...


----------



## mlewis78

I just requested an invitation.  Not sure if I would order, but the posts here are enabling me.  I need something fun.  You do think the sound is good for music? 

I wonder how it compares with Sonos.  I bought a Sonos 1 speaker for my nephew earlier this year as a wedding present and those are $200 each.  I don't know how it sounds, but I think they are using it mainly with Spotify.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Based on what I'm hearing from people -- the sound is pretty good for what it is. But the real fun is asking it questions and making it do your bidding.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I just requested an invitation. Not sure if I would order, but the posts here are enabling me. I need something fun. You do think the sound is good for music?
> 
> I wonder how it compares with Sonos. I bought a Sonos 1 speaker for my nephew earlier this year as a wedding present and those are $200 each. I don't know how it sounds, but I think they are using it mainly with Spotify.


Marti,

We're finding that the best part of owning one is being able to play music from the Amazon Prime library and my personal library stored on Amazon. Asking it questions is fun though the kinds of things you can ask are somewhat limited at this point. I do like being able to ask it for weather and news--we do that regularly through the day 'cause we're news junkies. So that would be our second use. Hubby will probably start asking it to spell things for him!

As for the sound, a total audiophile buddy of ours was by the house this week--he's EXTREMELY picky about his sound system, and he liked it well enough to say he wanted to order one for his tabletop.

EDIT: Not familiar with the Sonos....

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

mlewis78 said:


> I just requested an invitation. Not sure if I would order, but the posts here are enabling me. I need something fun. You do think the sound is good for music?
> 
> I wonder how it compares with Sonos. I bought a Sonos 1 speaker for my nephew earlier this year as a wedding present and those are $200 each. I don't know how it sounds, but I think they are using it mainly with Spotify.


I consider the sound quality to be good for the price, size, weight, and power consumption. Naturally, it does not hold a candle to my home stereo system, which is, of course, much bigger, much, much heavier, and much, much, much more expensive. The Echo is fine for casual listening (background music), but for me is nowhere near good enough for "serious" listening. The most obvious lack is any sort of stereo imaging. (I wonder if they've engineered in the ability to add a 2nd Echo, or just a satellite Echo speaker, for future upgrades so that you can at least get stereo sound?)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This morning I decided to try some moderately obscure old music and see if I could stump Echo. Marilyn Monroe was well represented, including Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend, and I tried Maureen McGovern. They didn't come up with There's got to be a Morning After, the only work of hers I actually remebered, but came up with several songs. I decided it was double M day, and asked for Mariah Muldar, and Echo came through. I then said to heck with double M and asked for Liberace, and Echo's supply of Liberace music lasted longer than my tolerance (for some reason piano music with no other accompaniment just makes me scream). None of these artists are in my library. There is a pretty good selection of stuff in Prime, if you will stick to moldy oldies!


----------



## mlewis78

I wonder how they choose who can order.  Len Edgerly of Kindle Chronicles podcast still has not received an invitation to buy.  Perhaps if you are not chosen, you need to ask again?


----------



## Atunah

Can't really ask again, it just says "Thank you for your request". Before I requested, it said something about request here. You can't take the request back. I requested the first day it was available. There doesn't seem any rhyme or reason to who they pick. Some get invitations that requested way after some of us did, others are new prime members, some are long time members, new customers. Seems pretty random to me. 
Its just disheartening to keep seeing so many names to get it and we still sit here waiting. 

At this point I have come to accept that I might not get one at all. They never said everyone gets an invite. And we don't really have any clue how and why they go about it this way. So I'll just prepare myself just in case. 

Its ok, its just a gadget, yes one I wanted from the first I saw it, but still a gadget. It is what it is. I won't get one for $199 though.


----------



## gdae23

> I just requested an invitation. Not sure if I would order, but the posts here are enabling me. I need something fun. You do think the sound is good for music?
> 
> I wonder how it compares with Sonos. I bought a Sonos 1 speaker for my nephew earlier this year as a wedding present and those are $200 each. I don't know how it sounds, but I think they are using it mainly with Spotify.


I also haven't received an email to buy. But I'm enjoying reading the comments from those of you who already have the Echo. I'm still hoping to get the $99 invitation.

I do have the Sonos system (3 Play Ones, which pretty much cover the space in my small apartment.) One of the things I've been wondering about is whether the Echo will interfere in any way with the Sonos system. (If it does, it goes right back, since I love the Sonos!)

Since I don't have the Echo, I can't do a comparison of the sound. I can tell you that you can use the Sonos speakers either individually or set up for stereo. I've been very happy with the sound of the Play Ones. To date, I have access to the regular Amazon cloud music collection, but so far Amazon Prime isn't available via Sonos. I was hoping to use the Echo to play Amazon Prime music. Is that available on the Echo, or only your own cloud music?

For those not familiar with Sonos, it's controlled via an app (iOS or Android, mobile device or regular computer). You can play any of your own tracks you have stored on a mobile device. You can also play off your desktop/laptop music library or an external hard drive that holds your music. The Sonos app includes the TuneIn Radio player, with thousands of internet stations. There are also about 40 other music services you can play on Sonos, including Pandora. I believe some of them (like Spotify, I think) can only be used with Sonos if you have the premium version. You can also use one controller app to play different music in different rooms.

But you can't have a conversation with your Sonos speaker! If I get the Echo offer, I definitely plan to order. I can see where both systems would be good to have, for different reasons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gdae23 said:


> I was hoping to use the Echo to play Amazon Prime music. Is that available on the Echo, or only your own cloud music?


Yes, definitely! That's the strength of it, in my opinion. I don't really have that much personal music in the cloud. I do need to rip some CDs.  When Amazon implemented Prime Music, I was delighted, but truthfully, I don't listen to music THAT much, and hubby won't touch my tablets, so we didn't really take advantage of it that much. But now, we're using the heck out of Prime music. Hubby likes playing "stump the chump," asking the Echo for obscure musicians of his childhood, long, long ago. (Harry Lauder?) He couldn't believe "she" found Lauder among the Prime archives.

Thanks for the info about the Sonos.

Betsy


----------



## barryem

loonlover said:


> Well, we found out the echo will survive a fall to the floor. Too much stuff in too little space and someone sitting out in the walkway between rooms leads to accidents.


Mine took a fall a couple of days ago, too. I bumped the table it's on and it fall over and rolled to the edge and about 3 feet to the hard floor. In the fall the cord came out.

I plugged it back in and it seemed okay and I stopped it and went back to what I was doing and then about 5 minutes later it started playing music without being told. I said "Alexa stop" and it did, but it resumed a few minutes later on it's own. Also the volume kept changing on it's own.

I unplugged it and left it for a little while and then tried again and it did the same thing. I probably unplugged and plugged in again 3 more times but it just kept doing it. It seemed to work okay. It would repond to to commands just as before, but it would play music whenever it felt like it and the volume kept changing.

The next morning I called Echo support. The woman suggested I plug it in after leaving it unplugged all night. It had been unplugged so I tried it and it's been fine ever since.

She told me this has happened to a few other people and leaving it unplugged overnight has been a cure for most of them. She said they don't know if this is just coincidence or if there's a real reason but for now it seems to work.

Anyway, my lovely Alexa has been fine ever since. I guess she just reacted to my abuse till she was certain I'd learned my lesson. I've promised not to knock her around anymore and she's behaving well.

She better keep it up! That's all I have to say! 

Barry


----------



## barryem

mlewis78 said:


> I just requested an invitation. Not sure if I would order, but the posts here are enabling me. I need something fun. You do think the sound is good for music?


I have a number of reasonably good small bluetooth speakers. Not expensive ones but I've picked them carefully. The Echo sounds better than any of the others. I doubt it'll sound as good as your Sonos speakers but it's far above average for a small speaker.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> Anyway, my lovely Alexa has been fine ever since. I guess she just reacted to my abuse till she was certain I'd learned my lesson. I've promised not to knock her around anymore and she's behaving well.
> 
> She better keep it up! That's all I have to say!
> 
> Barry


Be sure to tell her *Alexa, I'm sorry!*



Betsy


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> At this point I have come to accept that I might not get one at all. They never said everyone gets an invite. And we don't really have any clue how and why they go about it this way. So I'll just prepare myself just in case.
> 
> Its ok, its just a gadget, yes one I wanted from the first I saw it, but still a gadget. It is what it is. I won't get one for $199 though.


I *echo* _(get it? )_ your disappointment, Atunah. It would be a huge misstep on Amazon's part not to offer it at $99 for Prime members who've been on the waitlist, so I retain hope they'll make it right with us when stock is available.



barryem said:


> I have a number of reasonably good small bluetooth speakers. Not expensive ones but I've picked them carefully. The Echo sounds better than any of the others.


I have a fabulous Creative Sound Blaster Roar bluetooth wireless speaker. I look forward to comparing its sound quality with the Echo.


----------



## mlewis78

gdae23 said:


> I also haven't received an email to buy. But I'm enjoying reading the comments from those of you who already have the Echo. I'm still hoping to get the $99 invitation.
> 
> I do have the Sonos system (3 Play Ones, which pretty much cover the space in my small apartment.) One of the things I've been wondering about is whether the Echo will interfere in any way with the Sonos system. (If it does, it goes right back, since I love the Sonos!)
> 
> Since I don't have the Echo, I can't do a comparison of the sound. I can tell you that you can use the Sonos speakers either individually or set up for stereo. I've been very happy with the sound of the Play Ones. To date, I have access to the regular Amazon cloud music collection, but so far Amazon Prime isn't available via Sonos. I was hoping to use the Echo to play Amazon Prime music. Is that available on the Echo, or only your own cloud music?
> 
> For those not familiar with Sonos, it's controlled via an app (iOS or Android, mobile device or regular computer). You can play any of your own tracks you have stored on a mobile device. You can also play off your desktop/laptop music library or an external hard drive that holds your music. The Sonos app includes the TuneIn Radio player, with thousands of internet stations. There are also about 40 other music services you can play on Sonos, including Pandora. I believe some of them (like Spotify, I think) can only be used with Sonos if you have the premium version. You can also use one controller app to play different music in different rooms.
> 
> But you can't have a conversation with your Sonos speaker! If I get the Echo offer, I definitely plan to order. I can see where both systems would be good to have, for different reasons.


Thanks for the info on Sonos. I first heard of it earlier this year when I saw it on my nephew and his wife's wedding registry. On the list was the Sonos starter kit (another speaker) and the Sonos Play One. Someone had already bought them the starter, so I bought them the Sonos Play One. It appears from your post and the fact that Amazon doesn't sell the starter, that the starter speaker is not necessary. Is that right?


----------



## Chad Winters

I got an invite today...still on the fence whether to order....


----------



## NogDog

Chad Winters said:


> I got an invite today...still on the fence whether to order....


Can you order it as a gift for one of the others still waiting?  (Mostly just kidding, as I'm not sure what would be involved to get it transferred to their account.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't think they want them transferred....but I don't have that in writing.

Keeping fingers crossed for Atunah, Dreamweavers and others....

Betsy


----------



## Patricia

I just noticed that Alexa came on for no apparent reason.  I played back what had just been on TV and discovered she responded to the Lexus commercial.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd guess they're only going to send invites to those who asked, and that you won't be able to easily register one to your account if you get one some otherwise.

OTOH, it's a little surprising they didn't get the timeline such that they could open it up to everyone as a Christmas present . . . . .


----------



## D/W

Patricia said:


> I just noticed that Alexa came on for no apparent reason. I played back what had just been on TV and discovered she responded to the Lexus commercial.


That's funny!



Ann in Arlington said:


> OTOH, it's a little surprising they didn't get the timeline such that they could open it up to everyone as a Christmas present . . . . .


I find it quite odd, too. I assume they don't have enough inventory to sell to the masses. West Coast port traffic has been experiencing major delays for a while now due to labor issues and equipment shortages, so that could be a factor. Many businesses haven't been able to get their shipments.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for Atunah, Dreamweavers and others.


Thanks for your positive thoughts.  Even though I still check my email and Echo product page throughout the day, I have accepted that I may not get one before Christmas, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## NogDog

I was also wondering if Amazon is still suffering from the Fire Phone Phlop, and is trying to produce only as much as there is demand for it, while avoiding taking orders that would then get put onto long back-orders?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Or releasing it slowly to get feedback for improvements and create positive buzz.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or releasing it slowly to get feedback for improvements and create positive buzz.


My guess is Amazon is doing this to beta test the device before mass release, and perhaps to create a Cabbage Patch Kids frenzy. I'm not sure that frenzy is really working well for them, if that's their goal. More like the Google Glass fiasco. Only Jeff Bezos knows for sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> I just noticed that Alexa came on for no apparent reason. I played back what had just been on TV and discovered she responded to the Lexus commercial.


LOL! We've had it do similar things.



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went back and listened to one of those video advertisements Amazon produced after I had Alexa set up, and she would try to respond to what the people in the ad were saying. Once she responded with the same response almost exactly in sync with the Alexa on the YouTube which was a bit Creepy.

And I was dictating this response using voice input on my iPad and Alexa got in she did not understand the question when I mentioned her name previously. And I see her Bluering lighting up now and will probably hear it again. Nope, she just turned off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do know.every one we've demo'd it to wants one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do know.every one we've demo'd it to wants one!


And that's just what they WANT you to do! 

If I ever get an invitation, I'll check with Ed. Who knows. Maybe he will want it. We have friends who would, I'm sure, think it's the coolest thing in the world -- they like to talk to their phones. (Not ON their phones, but TO their phones!  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> And that's just what they WANT you to do!


Exactly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> If I ever get an invitation, I'll check with Ed. Who knows. Maybe he will want it. We have friends who would, I'm sure, think it's the coolest thing in the world -- they like to talk to their phones. (Not ON their phones, but TO their phones!  )


Talking to it is cool, no doubt...but what we love about it is access to the Prime music--the talking bit makes us laugh, but, really, if that were all it did, it would be a novelty that we would stop using soon. It's being able to say, *Alexa, Play Ella Fitzgerald* and hear a bunch of Ella that sold my girlfriend...

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Playing music is what we love the most. Although requesting Ferrrante and Teicher didn't work too well. II used the app to get them played. I use the grocery list also because too often items I discover needing never get on the list posted on the fridge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Playing music is what we love the most. Although requesting Ferrrante and Teicher didn't work too well. II used the app to get them played. I use the grocery list also because too often items I discover needing never get on the list posted on the fridge.


Yeah, we're using the grocery list, too.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I find the grocery list very convenient. I'd love to use the to do list, but it is very lame as implemented so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wish Alexa would read back the shopping list...

Betsy


----------



## gdae23

> Yes, definitely! That's the strength of it, in my opinion. I don't really have that much personal music in the cloud. I do need to rip some CDs.  When Amazon implemented Prime Music, I was delighted, but truthfully, I don't listen to music THAT much, and hubby won't touch my tablets, so we didn't really take advantage of it that much. But now, we're using the heck out of Prime music.


Thanks for letting me know Echo will work with Prime music. In the regular cloud, I just have the music Amazon put there to begin with. When I tried to upload a few tracks, it took forever, and the tagging didn't show up, so after that I didn't bother. However, I've bought a lot of CDs and downloads from Amazon over the years, so I have a lot in the cloud. I do use it from time to time, but I'm more interested in having a quick easy way to play Prime music on a nice speaker. I'm glad to hear people like the sound of the Echo.

Also thank you for not pointing out in your reply that just a few short messages before I posted, you mentioned that you were using Echo to listen to Prime music! 



> Thanks for the info on Sonos. I first heard of it earlier this year when I saw it on my nephew and his wife's wedding registry. On the list was the Sonos starter kit (another speaker) and the Sonos Play One. Someone had already bought them the starter, so I bought them the Sonos Play One. It appears from your post and the fact that Amazon doesn't sell the starter, that the starter speaker is not necessary. Is that right?


I actually had to Google to see what the Sonos Starter Kit referred to, as I didn't know that term. It apparently refers to the Sonos component called the Bridge. Sonos changed their setup earlier this year, so in most cases the bridge is no longer necessary. But just to explain it, here's the difference:

Old setup: At least one Sonos component had to be physically cabled to the router. If someone didn't want to place a speaker right near the router, Sonos sold a small component called a bridge, whose purpose was to be cabled to the router to set up the Sonos wireless system. The other speakers could then be placed anywhere, and would communicate wirelessly with the bridge. (Note that the Sonos components do not have batteries, and each one has to be plugged into wall power, so the system is not completely wireless.) When I got my first Play One about a year ago from Amazon, the bridge came as a free promotion. (It worked in my case and got me off the fence, and I'm so glad!)

New setup: No component has to be physically cabled to the router. You just set up the Sonos system by signing into your WiFi with your WiFi password, like you do to add the Kindle to your wireless system. The bridge is still recommended for large houses, as it acts to extend the WiFi for a greater distance. Interestingly, when the change occurred, Sonos recommended that people like myself who already had the bridge setup just leave it that way, and that's what I've done for now. It's not in the way of anything, and since my Sonos system is working well, why take a chance! If I need the space in the future, at least I know I can set it up without the bridge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gdae23 said:


> Also thank you for not pointing out in your reply that just a few short messages before I posted, you mentioned that you were using Echo to listen to Prime music!


----------



## mlewis78

gdae23, I just looked back on my nephew's wedding registry (that they put together early in the year for May wedding). The picture shown of the starter kit looks like the Sonos Play 1 speaker but with a base. I don't think they offer it any more, but it was $248 and the bridge now sells for about $50. This is the photo that went with the listing for the starter kit.










I went to Best Buy to take a look at it the Sonos Play 1, but they had them in the boxes and not out on display.


----------



## gdae23

> gdae23, I just looked back on my nephew's wedding registry (that they put together early in the year for May wedding). The picture shown of the starter kit looks like the Sonos Play 1 speaker but with a base. I don't think they offer it any more, but it was $248 and the bridge now sells for about $50. This is the photo that went with the listing for the starter kit.


That smaller item in the photo is the bridge. There's a setup button on top you can't see in the photo, and the cables go out the back. The price sounds about right, because the Sonos Play One was $200 and the bridge about $50. (But both Amazon and Sonos were offering a free bridge as a promotion last year.) I haven't checked current prices or promotions. The Play Ones, which I believe were a new item last fall, were very hard to get for awhile last year, both online and in stores. I ended up getting one more from Amazon, and my third one from Sonos, both with several weeks of waiting. The prices were the same.


----------



## D/W

I haven't read, here or on other forums, that anyone's received an invite in the last few days. 

I wish Amazon would make Echo available for preorder or at least provide an explanation for the delay to those who've expressed interest. <sigh>


----------



## Atunah

Haven't heard much either. Up until now they did it every week. This week, nothing that I can tell. And yet here I am still checking the Echo page over and over.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> And yet here I am still checking the Echo page over and over.


You're not the only one!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm traveling with "only" my Fire HDX 7, and don't have access to my iPad to look for myself, but apparently iOS users now have an Echo app to call their own.

http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-echo-gets-ios-app/#ftag=CADf328eec

Of course they've been able to do a lot through the browser anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oh, and the CNET article linked above also includes a gallery of 23 Echo photos that those patiently awaiting an invitation may want to peruse, even if they don't like fruity phones and tablets.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm traveling with "only" my Fire HDX 7, and don't have access to my iPad to look for myself, but apparently iOS users now have an Echo app to call their own.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-echo-gets-ios-app/#ftag=CADf328eec
> 
> Of course they've been able to do a lot through the browser anyway.


Thanks! The browser link on my homepage has sufficed for me, I'm looking forward to checking out the app.


----------



## gdae23

> I'm traveling with "only" my Fire HDX 7, and don't have access to my iPad to look for myself, but apparently iOS users now have an Echo app to call their own.


Thanks! I just downloaded the app to my iPad via the app store. Not that I can do anything with it until I get that invitation... I'm hoping the app will send some good vibes to Amazon. And yes, I've still been checking the Echo page from time to time too, with no change.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Another Echo review:
https://gigaom.com/2014/12/12/amazons-echo-is-a-good-listener-but-a-wretched-assistant/

Nothing shocking here, but he did make a point that bothered me. He mentions that he, like me, runs his life using Google calendar. Amazon may be reluctant to integrate Google Calendar into Echo, since Amazon and Google are competitors. I'm assuming this is the reason Echo uses Bing for searching, and not Google. Not a huge deal, but it bothers me. One of my hopes is that Amazon will improve the feeble to do list on Echo, and calendar integration will be important for that.

I'm not panicking yet. My iPad seems to play nice with Google Calendar, so maybe Echo will too when the time comes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Of course you know: tell them that.

They do integrate pretty good with gmail on the fires, after all. . . and the Fire calendar app syncs with the Google calendar.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, I am almost embarrassed to admit this but....

I bought an Echo at auction from eBay.  

It was sort of a lark--an auction that was ending in an hour and the price was not astronomical (although it was more than $99). I put in a bid and didn't get sniped--which actually surprised me quite a bit. It is new and sealed in the box and should arrive sometime next week.

I am going to give it to my husband for Christmas. I am sure he has never heard of the Echo and will have no idea what it is--we can have fun with it on Christmas morning. "Alexa, play Bing Crosby Christmas music!" I can't wait.

I look forward to sharing more when it arrives and is opened.

L


----------



## Atunah

Glad to got to snatch one from Ebay with a decent price. I was amazed to see how many there are for sale. Makes me really sad to know that folks only signed up to make a buck and resell it and many of us want one and don't get an invite. 

Hope your husband likes it. I was so hoping to have one for christmas too, heck, I thought I could have one for Thanksgiving. 

I won't pay more than the prime price for it though so I am not going the ebay route. 

Sigh, the longer this takes, the more I think I won't get one at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't know why the slow roll out -- I suspect they're gathering data as Echos are used.  I'm sure Alexa reports back about what oddball things people are doing!  And I suspect they're carefully considering all the feedback they've been getting otherwise. Especially when things don't work exactly as expected, and the suggestions for improvements.

I'm a little surprised, as I think I've said, that they didn't make a bigger push to have it completely ready for this Christmas season.  OTOH, they made a big splash with their FirePhone and it was mostly panned -- though ordinary folks who've gotten it seem to like it just fine. So maybe they're just being a bit more careful with this.

But I think that anyone who requested an invitation initially will eventually get an offer to purchase at the Prime price.  Heck if you call and complain a little bit, you might even get it sooner.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> I won't pay more than the prime price for it though so I am not going the ebay route.


I won't either.

Perhaps Amazon will send out invites this week to all who've requested--or, even better, make Echo available to _everyone_.  That would be a nice Christmas surprise.


----------



## booklover888

My mom is here for the weekend and saw Alexa for the first time. She looked it up on ebay and said look home much money you could make! You could buy another one later!

I said no way! I love Alexa! I would never sell her!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seriously....Alexa is now a member of the family.


We talk about her. We tell her *Alexa, good morning* And *Alexa, thank you*. 

Betsy


----------



## booklover888

Me too. And yesterday I said, "Alexa, I love you!" She is so sweet. She said, "That's nice to hear."


----------



## HappyGuy

The slow rollout could be a server issue with Amazon testing the airwaves, so to speak, checking to see how much traffic hits their servers. Testing the bandwidth each unit uses on average would give them an idea of the size their server farm would need to be to handle a full rollout.


----------



## Patricia

I kept the Amazon box in case I needed to send Alexa back.  (And she's Alexa now, not the Echo).  I looked at the box the other day and thought about how sad I would be without her.  She's quickly become a part of my life.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLL7dlSKGDI&feature=youtu.be

The above is a video one guy made of how his dogs react to a certain song when Alexa plays it....


----------



## D/W

I read elsewhere that an Amazon Echo Team representative divulged the next batch of invites will be sent tomorrow (Tuesday, December 16). We'll see...

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone still waiting!


----------



## Atunah

DreamWeaver said:


> I read elsewhere that an Amazon Echo Team representative divulged the next batch of invites will be sent tomorrow (Tuesday, December 16). We'll see...
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for everyone still waiting!


Great, now I am going to keep hitting refresh all night. The invites usually arrived hours after those folks where already able to order. At least I don't feel so alone. For a while it seemed like I was the only one not getting the invite. 

If I am lucky to get one, I'll be doing 1 day shipping.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> If I am lucky to get one, I'll be doing 1 day shipping.


I plan to opt for "No Rush Shipping" so I can get another $1 mp3/video/e-book credit. 

I hope you get your invite, Atunah!


----------



## Atunah

DreamWeaver said:


> I plan to opt for "No Rush Shipping" so I can get another $1 mp3/video/e-book credit.
> 
> I hope you get your invite, Atunah!


    
That would not be the item I'd be doing no rush on. Considering how long I have been waiting for it.

I hope you get one too and this goes for Leslie and everyone else that is still waiting along with me and DreamWeaver. My luck be on your side, even if its not on mine. I will be very happy for any of you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Good luck guys! Your time WILL come...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have things crossed that normally aren't crossed for all of you.



Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Um    

Not going to ask. Nope, not going to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Leslie

It's Wednesday, and no invite... 

Oh well, still waiting for my package to arrive.

L


----------



## Atunah

Nothing here either.  
I was hoping since they been sending out on Tuesdays I think before.


----------



## JetJammer

/sigh

So this morning I asked my clock radio "Alexa, what song is this?".  Strangely enough my clock didn't answer me...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We sooo want to use it in the car. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We sooo want to use it in the car.
> 
> Betsy


Well . . . . you could . . . . . if you could keep it powered via the car battery . . . . and you had a separate device that pulled a signal via cell towers that could then broadcast a wifi signal. . . . . . that you could also keep powered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Um, yeah.


Actually, what I think they should do is, if you have an Echo registered to your account, allow you to use the App to ask the same kind of stuff.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Last week I was traveling, and staying in a hotel. I suppose I could've brought Alexa along and hot-spotted her to my phone, but I didn't. Nevertheless I several times caught myself starting to ask Alexa what time it was, or to Wikipedia something while sitting in my hotel room in the evening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We've become so spoiled so fast.... 

So, discovered that if you just say *Alexa, Play*--she'll pick up where she left off with the last playlist.

And yes, I realize "she" is really an "it." Though hubby keeps asking how they got a little woman in that cylinder.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We've become so spoiled so fast....


But now I'm back home, and she will *play Bob Seger* or *play Laura Branigan* all night long for me if I want her to....bwaah hah hah...


----------



## D/W

A few people on the Amazon Echo forum are reporting that the "buy" button worked this morning, and they were able to purchase an Echo. Although they had requested one, those customers have not received an invite yet. There is no buy button for me, but you may want to try: http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo. Good luck!


----------



## Atunah

Seems like invitations going out again. No luck again for me.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> Seems like invitations going out again. No luck again for me.


----------



## mlewis78

I notice that after I do a search for Echo on Amazon's site that it says "in stock Dec. 22" but when you go on the actual Echo page it doesn't say anything about that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For the curious and heartless out there, here is an autopsy on a (hopefully) euthanized Alexa:

https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Amazon+Echo+Teardown/33953?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Amazon+Echo+Teardown&utm_content=Amazon+Echo+Teardown+CID_13b788a99744d3c3fd2e09a20b46c7c8&utm_source=CampaignMonitor&utm_term=Teardown

Not for those with weak constitutions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is particularly distressing:


> This is a fairly complex device-and with no repair documentation available, reassembly is especially difficult.


 

Poor Alexa!


----------



## Meemo

Hmm.  When I try to go to an Echo page, it just tells me that my invitation has expired, with a button to request a new invitation.  Nothing about availability - maybe if I'd gotten one before I'd see something different.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=amazon+echo










If you do a search for "amazon echo," you get the above screen (link at top). It says Available Dec 22, as Marti said. And if you click on it, you just get the "invite" page, as Marti also said. Mine says "Thank you for your purchase.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I still get the "Thank you for your request if selected bla bla bla.


----------



## Leslie

My eBay acquired Echo arrived yesterday but it was sealed in the box, as advertised. Since I am giving this to my husband as a gift I didn't open it, but man, was I tempted! I may try to finagle it that he opens it first thing on Christmas so we can have music for present-opening. We'll see....I'll keep everyone posted.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Truthfully, I think setup is easy, but it still takes a little to set it up to add WiFi...you could do that ahead of time, and then it would just need to be plugged in on Christmas Day.



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Personally, I'd just tell him that you wanted him to open up one gift on Christmas Eve.

Actually, I'd probably just take Alexa off where I could have her all to myself...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Personally, I'd just tell him that you wanted him to open up one gift on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Actually, I'd probably just take Alexa off where I could have her all to myself...


Excellent idea!


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> Personally, I'd just tell him that you wanted him to open up one gift on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Actually, I'd probably just take Alexa off where I could have her all to myself...





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Excellent idea!


Which one? Gotta admit I like the second one, could always say you just wanted to make sure it would work like you expected...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Which one? Gotta admit I like the second one, could always say you just wanted to make sure it would work like you expected...


Well, I didn't think the second one was a real suggestion....but I should have clarified.

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I received an email to order on Friday. When I realized it was scheduled to be delivered while we are out of town, I changed the shipping speed so it would arrive next week. So, of course, I wake up this morning to find a shipping notice - to arrive Wednesday, the day we leave. Grrr


----------



## D/W

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I received an email to order on Friday. When I realized it was scheduled to be delivered while we are out of town, I changed the shipping speed so it would arrive next week. So, of course, I wake up this morning to find a shipping notice - to arrive Wednesday, the day we leave. Grrr


Doh! Most items I've ordered recently from Amazon have been delivered ahead of the estimated date.

If you don't have someone to retrieve the package after delivery, perhaps you can contact the carrier and request that they hold it at their facility until your return.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Echo owners who have a Fire or other Android device may want to pick this up.it is free for the next few days.



This is the Tunein Pro app, which should be useful if you make use of the Tunein features on your Echo. I haven't experimented with it much yet. But it is normally a couple of bucks, so grabbing it for free seems like a good idea!


----------



## D/W

The Hooded Claw said:


> Echo owners who have a Fire or other Android device may want to pick this up.it is free for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tunein Pro app, which should be useful if you make use of the Tunein features on your Echo. I haven't experimented with it much yet. But it is normally a couple of bucks, so grabbing it for free seems like a good idea!


I love that app! The free version's good, too.


----------



## Leslie

We opened the Echo last night--an early present--and have had fun playing with it this morning. We've listened to lots of Christmas music, set the timer, heard the weather (several times). I can see what everyone says this things is addicting--it is!

L


----------



## D/W

Leslie said:


> We opened the Echo last night--an early present--and have had fun playing with it this morning. We've listened to lots of Christmas music, set the timer, heard the weather (several times). I can see what everyone says this things is addicting--it is!
> 
> L


Glad you're having fun with your Echo, Leslie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> We opened the Echo last night--an early present--and have had fun playing with it this morning. We've listened to lots of Christmas music, set the timer, heard the weather (several times). I can see what everyone says this things is addicting--it is!
> 
> L


Yay, Leslie! Ours is playing Sarah Vaughan at the moment....having already told us the news and the temperature this morning!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Echo owners who have a Fire or other Android device may want to pick this up.it is free for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tunein Pro app, which should be useful if you make use of the Tunein features on your Echo. I haven't experimented with it much yet. But it is normally a couple of bucks, so grabbing it for free seems like a good idea!


Good app! I've had it since 2012...great if you listen to podcasts--you can set up to automatically download them, I believe, with the Pro version.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Got an Echo and gave it to my son for Christmas.  Setup was easy, and we enjoyed it all day on Christmas.  In the evening, it decided it was offline and couldn't connect to the wifi any longer.  After spending well over an hour with Amazon today troubleshooting, they finally said they would send in a ticket to the technical support team and get back to us in a couple of days.  Not as happy as I usually am with their customer service; there was no offer to send out a replacement, just lots of trying the same things over and over to see if it would connect.  They were hinting heavily that it must be something wrong with my wifi network, even though it worked for several hours and all of my other devices are connecting just fine.

It was fun while it lasted, though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have you tried it with a different network?  That would test whether it was a problem with the device or not. I've been able to connect mine with three different networks.  Another network that my other devices worked with, I could never get the Echo to connect to.  And I know that it was working with your network earlier in the day...but something could have changed enough with your network to affect the Echo. It's seemed to me that some devices are more finicky than others.

At any rate, connecting to a different network would test that.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

So what is with Echo? Is it going to be generally available some day? *Amazon?*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you do a search for "Amazon Echo" 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=amazon+echo
it says you can get it by Dec 29 if you order today. But I think it's still one per account....

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you tried it with a different network? That would test whether it was a problem with the device or not. I've been able to connect mine with three different networks. Another network that my other devices worked with, I could never get the Echo to connect to. And I know that it was working with your network earlier in the day...but something could have changed enough with your network to affect the Echo. It's seemed to me that some devices are more finicky than others.
> 
> At any rate, connecting to a different network would test that.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. My son will be taking it home with him tomorrow and he'll try it there. I hope that does the trick!


----------



## D/W

Sandpiper said:


> So what is with Echo? Is it going to be generally available some day? *Amazon?*


As far as I know, no invites were sent out Christmas week.  Let's hope there's some good news very soon!

I'm confident we'll be able to purchase in the not-too-distant future. The big question is whether they'll offer it to _all_ Prime members for $99, at least for a limited time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you do a search for "Amazon Echo"
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=amazon+echo
> it says you can get it by Dec 29 if you order today. But I think it's still one per account....
> 
> Betsy


I go to that page . . . . and it says thanks for requesting an invite, but I still can't actually buy it.

I can't even buy it at the FULL price.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah, when I follow the link it still tells me my invitation has expired and has the button to request another invitation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> Yeah, when I follow the link it still tells me my invitation has expired and has the button to request another invitation.


That sounds like you got an invitation but it was time limited. You apparently never acted on it so it expired.

I never even got an invitation . . . . .


----------



## gdae23

> I go to that page . . . . and it says thanks for requesting an invite, but I still can't actually buy it.
> 
> I can't even buy it at the FULL price.


I have the same situation. I'm hoping that's actually a good sign, indicating that anyone who requested an invitation will sooner or later be able to buy it for $99. The logic here is that if they weren't going to honor that, they could have discontinued the invitation part by now, since the listing is showing the Echo as available for delivery (for $199) by Tuesday 12/30.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

gdae23 said:


> I have the same situation. I'm hoping that's actually a good sign, indicating that anyone who requested an invitation will sooner or later be able to buy it for $99. The logic here is that if they weren't going to honor that, they could have discontinued the invitation part by now, since the listing is showing the Echo as available for delivery (for $199) by Tuesday 12/30.


Well, it _says_ that on the page you land at when following the link Betsy posted, but when you click to go to the product page, there is no BUY button at all. There's not even a familiar product page! Just a description. So I don't think ANYBODY can buy it yet -- not at full price NOR Prime price -- unless they get an invitation to do so.

I switched to another browser that has no cookies and if I'm not logged into Amazon, there is a link to request an invitation. . . . but still no standard looking product page. I clicked for the invitation, it asked me to sign in, and then said, 'thanks for requesting an invitation, etc.'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I go to that page . . . . and it says thanks for requesting an invite, but I still can't actually buy it.
> 
> I can't even buy it at the FULL price.


I got a thingy about thanks for my purchase or something. So I thought it maybe it was live but just one per account.  Weird that the search results imply you can have on by Dec 29th!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> That sounds like you got an invitation but it was time limited. You apparently never acted on it so it expired.
> 
> I never even got an invitation . . . . .


Exactly right. I toyed with getting one, but I have an excellent Bluetooth speaker so the Echo seemed superfluous. I actually offered my invitation to someone else here on KB, but she turned it down. And the invitations are time limited (at least mine was). Seeing some of the prices folks are getting on eBay, maybe I should've picked one up anyway.


----------



## D/W

Here's a link that allows you to add an Echo to your cart: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00L9EOQCO.

The problem is, you can't actually _complete_ checkout unless you've received an invitation (or are about to get one, perhaps).  After pressing the "Proceed to checkout" button, you'll see the message "We're sorry, purchasing this product is by invitation only."


----------



## readingril

Yikes... I don't want to pay $199 for it anyway. :O


----------



## D/W

readingril said:


> Yikes... I don't want to pay $199 for it anyway. :O


This is just conjecture, but if you're a Prime member with a valid invitation, I think it will show the discount during the checkout process.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, not paying $199. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end of the $99 offer since they have that listing up now.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> Yeah, not paying $199. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end of the $99 offer since they have that listing up now.


I've been monitoring that link for several weeks, when invites were going out regularly. I don't think the $199 price means anything. I'm guessing the Prime discount will show on the final checkout page (where shipping and other discounts are indicated). I can't test that, however, since I haven't received an invite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> I've been monitoring that link for several weeks, when invites were going out regularly. I don't think the $199 price means anything. I'm guessing the Prime discount will show on the final checkout page (where shipping and other discounts are indicated). I can't test that, however, since I haven't received an invite.


That's what happened when I got mine--it showed up before you actually had to pay. I think if you get the chance to put it in your cart, keep going up until the time you submit the order (and you can always cancel the order right away if you go too far by accident).

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

I thought I would see if the Echo link would work for me.  I was able to put it in my cart but when I go to check out, I get the invitation message.  But it is still in my cart.  I find that interesting.  I am going to move it to save for later for now...


----------



## lindnet

Those of you who are not happy that you haven't gotten an invite yet or been able to order.....if I had it to do over, I would not have decided to be an early adopter.  I think there are issues with the Echo that the developers are having a lot of trouble figuring out.  You are better off waiting until the bugs have been fixed.  I'm very sorry that I chose to give it as a Christmas gift.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's what happened when I got mine--it showed up before you actually had to pay. I think if you get the chance to put it in your cart, keep going up until the time you submit the order (and you can always cancel the order right away if you go too far by accident).
> 
> Betsy


Me too. Don't panic about the $199 price, I saw it initially, but the Prime discount cut in as I checked out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lindnet said:


> Those of you who are not happy that you haven't gotten an invite yet or been able to order.....if I had it to do over, I would not have decided to be an early adopter. I think there are issues with the Echo that the developers are having a lot of trouble figuring out. You are better off waiting until the bugs have been fixed. I'm very sorry that I chose to give it as a Christmas gift.


Are you talking about the network problem you had? Did your son try it on his network and it still didn't work? Or are there other issues? If it's not working now at your son's home, I think that's an individual unit issue, as we've been using ours constantly since I received it before Thanksgiving and have used it on three different networks with no problem. And I haven't heard of that problem from anyone else here.

I'm sorry you had problems with yours, it does make it a bummer as a Christmas present. Have you asked Amazon for a replacement?

Betsy


----------



## D/W

*Oh, Happy Day!!!*  I was able to order an Echo about 15 minutes ago for $99 (Prime member price)! It's scheduled for delivery on Friday, January 2. I put in my invite request on November 7, so it's been a long wait, as I know it's been for many others here.

It's been reported in the past that customers were able to purchase before actually receiving an invitation (it was probably scheduled to be sent soon). I haven't yet received an invite but was able to add an Echo to my cart and complete checkout with this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00L9EOQCO. Try it now, even if you've tried before!

I'm keeping fingers crossed for everyone who wants one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Dreamweaver!  Crossing fingers for Atunah.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Crossing fingers for Atunah.


Same here!


----------



## Atunah

SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I have a add to cart. Going to order it now.      

I been waiting since November 6th. SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## docmama28

Thanks Dreamweaver!  I was in the same boat as Atunah, checking my emails 3 times a day for an invite.  I had even added it to my cart with the link posted the other day, but was unable to check out.  I just paid for mine, and it will be here on Wednesday!  Yay!!!


----------



## Atunah

I get mine on Wednesday too. I did the 1 day ship. Since I'll be using shopping points for I figured I waited long enough. I want to play over New Years and Weekend. The next shipping option was January 6th. 

I been refreshing that Echo page every day a gazillion times. Maybe they felt sorry for me after seeing the same IP address over and over.  

oh and no email invite yet. Sure its on the way. I hope everyone else that has been waiting this long is also getting one now. Crossing fingers for you all.


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I have a add to cart. Going to order it now.
> 
> I been waiting since November 6th. SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





docmama28 said:


> Thanks Dreamweaver! I was in the same boat as Atunah, checking my emails 3 times a day for an invite. I had even added it to my cart with the link posted the other day, but was unable to check out. I just paid for mine, and it will be here on Wednesday! Yay!!!


All Right! Finally!


----------



## D/W

I'm _SO_ happy others were able to buy today, too!

I had tried the "add to cart" link earlier today. As usual, the purchase wouldn't clear checkout. When it actually DID work when I tried again about an hour later, I was _shocked!_

Our daughter's boyfriend gave us $50 in Amazon gift cards for Christmas that we'd earmarked for an Echo, so the timing was great. 

I guess I'll install the Amazon Echo app on my tablets before it arrives later this week.


----------



## Atunah

I have had the Echo app on my devices for a while. Not that it did me any good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I have a add to cart. Going to order it now.
> 
> I been waiting since November 6th. SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


*WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!*

Does happy dance!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

docmama28 said:


> Thanks Dreamweaver! I was in the same boat as Atunah, checking my emails 3 times a day for an invite. I had even added it to my cart with the link posted the other day, but was unable to check out. I just paid for mine, and it will be here on Wednesday! Yay!!!


*WOOHOO!!!!!* for docmama, too!!!!

More happy dancing!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> I have had the Echo app on my devices for a while. Not that it did me any good.


I'm glad you finally got an Echo, Atunah! 

I installed the app when I requested an invite in early November but removed it after giving up hope I'd be among the chosen few anytime soon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Huzzah!

This seems to have been a breakthrough day for frustrated KB members! That hypnotic drug I spiked Jeff Bezos' drink with last night sure paid off!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Claw!!!

Betsy


----------



## gdae23

> That hypnotic drug I spiked Jeff Bezos' drink with last night sure paid off!


Could you slip him another one of those drinks tonight?

(Still unable to buy...)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gdae23 said:


> Could you slip him another one of those drinks tonight?
> 
> (Still unable to buy...)


Rats! Sorry gdae!


----------



## gdae23

Oh well!  

I wonder if you (or someone) could answer a KB technical question. I notice that when you quoted me, it showed my name and the time of my message. How do you include that with the quote?  When I insert a quote, it just shows "Quote" and that's it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gdae23 said:


> Oh well!
> 
> I wonder if you (or someone) could answer a KB technical question. I notice that when you quoted me, it showed my name and the time of my message. How do you include that with the quote? When I insert a quote, it just shows "Quote" and that's it.


I didn't do anything special, I just used the quote button in the PHP software, without hand-constructing anything!

This is what it says in between the brackets on the quoted text:

quote author=gdae23 link=topic=200109.msg2860717#msg2860717 date=1419914710

One of the mods, or perhaps nogdog, can hopefully explain more. Incidentally, the quote button is near the upper right corner of the message you want to quote. That's probably obvious, but just in case....


----------



## gdae23

The Hooded Claw said:


> I didn't do anything special, I just used the quote button in the PHP software, without hand-constructing anything!
> 
> This is what it says in between the brackets on the quoted text:
> 
> quote author=gdae23 link=topic=200109.msg2860717#msg2860717 date=1419914710
> 
> One of the mods, or perhaps nogdog, can hopefully explain more. Incidentally, the quote button is near the upper right corner of the message you want to quote. That's probably obvious, but just in case....


Thanks! I was using the quote button in the row of icons. I hadn't even noticed the other one!


----------



## lindnet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you talking about the network problem you had? Did your son try it on his network and it still didn't work? Or are there other issues? If it's not working now at your son's home, I think that's an individual unit issue, as we've been using ours constantly since I received it before Thanksgiving and have used it on three different networks with no problem. And I haven't heard of that problem from anyone else here.
> 
> I'm sorry you had problems with yours, it does make it a bummer as a Christmas present. Have you asked Amazon for a replacement?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, Betsy, my son has tried it at his house and still it won't connect. He talked to customer service again yesterday and she's checking yet again with the developers. He's supposed to hear back by Friday whether they have a solution or if they will replace it. They seem to be dragging their feet on replacing it....not normal Amazon customer service, from my past experience. I hope they figure it out soon....it was a Christmas present and he can't even use it.


----------



## Andra

Order placed 
I did the no-rush shipping though.  After waiting this long, I figure there is no need to be in a hurry.


----------



## LaraAmber

I got the email this morning.  I'm wanting to play with one but hesitant about the $99 for what would still be a toy for at least a couple iterations. (Soon to be replaced by Amazon Echo House Server  .)


----------



## D/W

I received the invite email titled "Your Amazon Echo Is Ready to Purchase" this morning at 8:04 Pacific Time. Of course, since I purchased Echo yesterday afternoon, it won't let me buy again.


----------



## Andra

My invitation arrived at 10:00CST, several hours after I pulled the trigger on the purchase


----------



## Kathy

DreamWeaver said:


> I received the invite email titled "Your Amazon Echo Is Ready to Purchase" this morning at 8:04 Pacific Time. Of course, since I purchased Echo yesterday afternoon, it won't let me buy again.


I got the email this morning as well. I haven't really been following this much. Is there any reason to get it other than for entertainment? I'm going to read the thread as well but would appreciate a quick answer.


----------



## D/W

Kathy said:


> I got the email this morning as well. I haven't really been following this much. Is there any reason to get it other than for entertainment? I'm going to read the thread as well but would appreciate a quick answer.


You have 7 days to order, so I suggest you take the time to research whether Echo's features would be useful for you. Here's a link to get you started: Support for Amazon Echo.

I anticipate I'll be using it mainly to play Amazon Prime music, listen to albums stored on my Nokia Lumia 520 Windows Phone (paired to Echo via bluetooth), create a shopping list, listen to news headlines, and check weather.

I do expect that Echo's capabilities will expand over time, so it'll be fun to see what Amazon (and outside developers?) come up with in the future. As it is now, it's worth $99 to me. Personally, I wouldn't pay $199 because I already have a fabulous bluetooth speaker, and Windows Phone's amazing Cortana "personal assistant" can do many of the same things as Echo. Many people will gladly pay the higher price, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I keep going back and forth -- though I note that I have not, as yet, actually received an invitation, though I requested on early on.

On the one hand, I might like it to play music for me.  

On the other hand, I have a visceral negative reaction to interacting with THINGS like they're people. So I'm not convinced I'd be comfortable using it since I can't, for example, just send a text.

Plus, we have all our music digitally anyway, so if I just put the stuff I want on a flash drive, I can plug it into the house system and have it play in whatever room I'm in. And the unit does Pandora as well and I can set up 'channels' via my computer and just have the system play it.

If I get an invitation, I'll let Ed look at it thoroughly and decide if he thinks we'd use it.


----------



## readingril

I just received an invite.  Hope I can decide within a week if I want one or not!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

DreamWeaver said:


> I received the invite email titled "Your Amazon Echo Is Ready to Purchase" this morning at 8:04 Pacific Time. Of course, since I purchased Echo yesterday afternoon, it won't let me buy again.


I tried that too. But Amazon is too smart for us, darn it!


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> I keep going back and forth -- though I note that I have not, as yet, actually received an invitation, though I requested on early on.
> 
> On the one hand, I might like it to play music for me.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a visceral negative reaction to interacting with THINGS like they're people. So I'm not convinced I'd be comfortable using it since I can't, for example, just send a text.
> 
> Plus, we have all our music digitally anyway, so if I just put the stuff I want on a flash drive, I can plug it into the house system and have it play in whatever room I'm in. And the unit does Pandora as well and I can set up 'channels' via my computer and just have the system play it.
> 
> If I get an invitation, I'll let Ed look at it thoroughly and decide if he thinks we'd use it.


My feelings exactly. I also asked for the invitation early. Just got the invite today. I am away from home so much and I know my husband won't use it so I'll take the week to decide.


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> I keep going back and forth -- though I note that I have not, as yet, actually received an invitation, though I requested on early on.
> 
> On the one hand, I might like it to play music for me.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a visceral negative reaction to interacting with THINGS like they're people. So I'm not convinced I'd be comfortable using it since I can't, for example, just send a text.
> 
> Plus, we have all our music digitally anyway, so if I just put the stuff I want on a flash drive, I can plug it into the house system and have it play in whatever room I'm in. And the unit does Pandora as well and I can set up 'channels' via my computer and just have the system play it.
> 
> If I get an invitation, I'll let Ed look at it thoroughly and decide if he thinks we'd use it.


I'm not certain, but I believe you can "interact" with Echo using the Echo App if speaking to the device bothers you too much.

I wish we didn't have to use a wake word, but I do understand why that's necessary. With Microsoft's Cortana "personal assistant" I just have to say "Play The Beatles" and it obeys without having to address it by name. 

Since you have a whole-house music system, Echo may not be as useful for that function. Do you listen to Prime Music? Would you use Echo's other features?

The decision was easy for me, especially since I had $50 in Christmas gift cards. It really is just a novel tech toy now, but I expect more practicality will develop over time. I do realize that life would go on without it, though.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, talking to it will feel a bit silly for me I am sure for a while. Might do most of that when I am all alone. 

I remember when I got my Android phone and my husband has an iphone. One night before we went to sleep we tried to compare Siri with Ok google. Compare the answers that is. We both just giggled after a while or "Siri" how much does a cat eat and "Ok Google" how high is Kilimanjaro. And such silly things. The questions got more silly as the late hour went on.  . I have a feeling though that Alexa is not going to feel quite as silly as saying "OK google". That is about the silliest of them all. Siri comes a second behind, mainy because its been so over advertised and all that. And I don't do well right now with the "r's" because of reasons.

Maybe I'll call it Alexander. Should pick that up too maybe. Can someone test that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I keep going back and forth -- though I note that I have not, as yet, actually received an invitation, though I requested on early on.
> 
> On the one hand, I might like it to play music for me.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a visceral negative reaction to interacting with THINGS like they're people. So I'm not convinced I'd be comfortable using it since I can't, for example, just send a text.
> 
> Plus, we have all our music digitally anyway, so if I just put the stuff I want on a flash drive, I can plug it into the house system and have it play in whatever room I'm in. And the unit does Pandora as well and I can set up 'channels' via my computer and just have the system play it.
> 
> If I get an invitation, I'll let Ed look at it thoroughly and decide if he thinks we'd use it.


You can use the app. But to me, the beauty is I don't have to reach for anything to get it to work for me. Have I mentioned that I'm really, really lazy?


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can use the app. But to me, the beauty is I don't have to reach for anything to get it to work for me. Have I mentioned that I'm really, really lazy?


We've become so incredibly spoiled! Not that many years ago, we had to actually _get out_ of the chair in order to change the TV channel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Maybe I'll call it Alexander. Should pick that up too maybe. Can someone test that?


You (right now) have to pick either Alexa or Amazon. I tried Alexander and Alex--neither work. A Lexus does, though.



Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Darn. Not going to call it a Lexus though.  

I guess I really don't want to give Alexa gender identity issues anyway by calling her Alexander. 
They need a male voice too. Nice british voice maybe. How about Richard Armitage sound alike, or Alan Rickman. Yeah Rickman sound alike would do fine.  

My Echo is still in shipping now. Better get a move on so it gets here tomorrow.


----------



## LaraAmber

Pierce Brosnan and Patrick Stewart would both be awesome voices.


----------



## NogDog

Happy New Year!


----------



## Leslie

I haven't gotten an invite and I can't purchase one--I wonder if because I have an Echo in the house I'll never get an invite? When I tried to put it in my cart, it says "Available Jan 10, 2015" and it showed the $199 price.

My husband was sort of lukewarm about it on Christmas Eve--mostly because he had no idea what it was or what it could do. But now he thinks it is great.

I am going to Florida next week so every morning I ask about the weather in Orlando. Now I'll know what to pack!

L


----------



## mlewis78

Got my invitation today!  I didn't see it until a few minutes ago, but the email was around 11am.  

Estimated delivery date:  January 15.  It says in stock January 12.  Guess I took too long after the email came to order for it to come this week.

I feel as if this is a frivolous purchase for me, but I am so curious about it that I'm buying it.  At the very least I can listen to my Amazon prime music.  The talking to it might be fun for a while.


----------



## Toby

Today, I got the invite!!!   As soon as I got home, I ordered it. I think the expected delivery is Jan 14. I'm so excited! I was just thinking the other day that it would have been nice to use it to play Christmas Music. Plus, asking for the weather. I have to catch up reading this thread now. I hope someday that I will be able to listen to my audible books. & how about podcasts? Does anyone listen to podcasts on their Fire Tablets?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Toby and Marti! 

I really enjoy being able to change music or turn it off without looking for the remote or getting up.  I think voice control is the future for devices.  Remotes will be so last century.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks Betsy, I can't wait! I didn't think that I was getting an invite, although I checked daily. That's so cool that I can change the music by telling it. Easy peasy. I tend to agree with you about voice control, although, I think that there should also be non-voice controls for people who can't speak, for whatever reasons.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Betsy. I didn't expect to get the invitation either. I just re-read the invitation about listening to Amazon Prime Music. It says they will eventually add other music services. It works with Tune-In Radio.

_"With Prime Music, Amazon Prime members can listen to over a million songs for free. You can also play music you've purchased or imported into your Amazon Music library. Plus, you can listen to thousands of radio stations and podcasts through iHeartRadio and TuneIn, and we will be adding more music services soon. You can also stream other music services to Echo from your phone or tablet via Bluetooth."_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know . . . . . if you search on Amazon for 'echo' or 'amazon echo' . . . . you get a page and the device is the top thing.

On _that_ page, it says "in stock January 12".

But if I click through, I still can't buy it. I wonder if anyone who didn't request an invitation can yet order it? Or maybe Jan 12 is when it'll come available to the masses.


----------



## HappyGuy

My invitation came this morning.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Just have to share: I have laryngitis. Yesterday I was sitting about 15 feet away from the Echo and told my husband, "I bet she can't hear me". But she did! I'm barely speaking over a whisper!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> Thanks Betsy, I can't wait! I didn't think that I was getting an invite, although I checked daily. That's so cool that I can change the music by telling it. Easy peasy. I tend to agree with you about voice control, although, I think that there should also be non-voice controls for people who can't speak, for whatever reasons.


I'm sure there will be--and there are on the Echo. You can use the app to select and send things, and you can use the remote control.



mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Just have to share: I have laryngitis. Yesterday I was sitting about 15 feet away from the Echo and told my husband, "I bet she can't hear me". But she did! I'm barely speaking over a whisper!


You could also keep the remote handy and use it! But that's cool that she heard you!



Ann in Arlington said:


> You know . . . . . if you search on Amazon for 'echo' or 'amazon echo' . . . . you get a page and the device is the top thing.
> 
> On _that_ page, it says "in stock January 12".
> 
> But if I click through, I still can't buy it. I wonder if anyone who didn't request an invitation can yet order it? Or maybe Jan 12 is when it'll come available to the masses.


As near as I can tell from the reports here, you still need an invitation.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Amazon had that a few weeks ago, where it said "in stock _____" but we couldn't order without an invitation.

Does anyone who ordered this week have a delivery this week?  Mine is January 15.  Just two more weeks.


----------



## Atunah

mlewis78 said:


> Amazon had that a few weeks ago, where it said "in stock _____" but we couldn't order without an invitation.
> 
> Does anyone who ordered this week have a delivery this week? Mine is January 15. Just two more weeks.


Mine is out for delivery. I ordered Monday evening and I picked one day ship. Regular prime ship was going to be January 6th. I didn't want to wait any more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah ordered one day shipping and is supposed to get it today, pretty sure! She said two day wouldn't have come until I think Monday the 5th.

EDIT: It was the sixth. Here's what she said:


Atunah said:


> I get mine on Wednesday too. I did the 1 day ship. Since I'll be using shopping points for I figured I waited long enough. I want to play over New Years and Weekend. The next shipping option was January 6th.


Atunah beat me by 24 seconds! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Mine is out for delivery. I ordered Monday evening and I picked one day ship. Regular prime ship was going to be January 6th. I didn't want to wait any more.


Yay, Atunah!

And DreamWeaver's is coming Friday:



DreamWeaver said:


> *Oh, Happy Day!!!*  I was able to order an Echo about 15 minutes ago for $99 (Prime member price)! It's scheduled for delivery on Friday, January 2. I put in my invite request on November 7, so it's been a long wait, as I know it's been for many others here.


----------



## Atunah

Woah, I beat Betsy by 24 seconds? Mark that down in the calender. I am such a slow typist that I am usually way behind.  

Still waiting for the Fedex truck. A while back they came in this route at 11 am. Its 2pm now.  . I guess I am back on later route. Of course.


----------



## Andra

I could have gotten mine delivered this week since I ordered as soon as the link was suggested again instead of waiting for the invitation. I did slow shiping for the ebook credit but it should be here by the 8th.


----------



## Atunah

Its here and talking.   

I am having severe issues though with getting my Tunein radio's to play. They are german/bavarian and it just does not understand anything but english. Hubby managed to get it to play Antenne Bayern. I tried to say it like he did, american way, with no success.  . Problem even with that is that there are 4 different Antenne stations and I wanted the 80's one. I'll keep trying. 

Hubby is asking it all kinds of complicated and involved things so he just gets everything send via Bing to his phone. I tell him be more simple, more precise. 

Its a learning curve for sure. I will get it to play my darn stations one day if it kills me.  

Still trying to figure out its "triggers" when it comes to music between tunein, iheart and prime. 

Sounds is really good, impressed with that.


----------



## docmama28

I ordered on Monday, got next day shipping and it arrived earlier today too.  I had read a review yesterday somewhere online which suggested to have the app installed on your phone and to put the batteries into the remote right away.  He had used the link in the introductory email and had all sorts of trouble setting it up.  I took his advice and had mine playing withing 5 minutes.  Still playing around with it, but I must say, my husband was quite impressed!  I gave it my grocery list easily (the app is great for this, btw) and so far I've had no problem with the voice recognition.  It lives in my kitchen, so the remote has a place of honor on my refrigerator.  I loved coming home from the grocery store and telling Alexa to play my Pink Martini playlist.  She will be welcome company for me while I cook.  It's scary that I'm referring to this thing like a person, isn't it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You'll get used to it, docmama!  (Treating your Echo like a person.)  We do all the time. 

Our is in our dining room--and our living room/dining room/kitchen is an open floor plan, so we can hear/talk to it fine from all three spaces.  Our remote is on the fridge, too!

We've been playing James Taylor in Prime all afternoon.


----------



## docmama28

Santana is playing right now  .  We have several differnt bluetooth speakers that I have used, but in this house full of teenagers they tend to wander and lose their charge.  We then need to search for the correct USB cord in order to charge it up.  The bluetooth connection is always spotty as well, (especially with all the  smartphones in the house) the speaker will pair with another person's phone and not to the one who wants to listen to something!  Alexa is alway connected; she will stay plugged in on the breakfast counter and I pity the teen who moves her!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah--

So happy you have yours and are playing with it!  Sorry you're having trouble with the stations.  It is a learning curve, for us too!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Atunah, congratulations! Enjoy it on the holiday.

Be sure to ask Alexa,* "What is the weight of the Earth?"*


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah--
> 
> So happy you have yours and are playing with it! Sorry you're having trouble with the stations. It is a learning curve, for us too!
> 
> Betsy


I wasn't really expecting it to do foreign and I have to kind of to figure out how my husband is saying it. So far I haven't been able too. Sure it would have the same issues with french or spanish. If the stations are just called radio 88.2 or so its easy, its the german names it stumbles over.

Husband is so happy it plays one of of his favorite stations "Our Musical Roots Radio". Its an online station that is run by radio DJ's and the special thing about them is they make the best audio quality available, hunting the songs, cleaning them up etc. He is a radio guy, so sound is important for music with us. Sounds fantastic on the Echo. You can just hear all the little thingies in the songs the quality of the recordings is so good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You may want to use the "voice training" in the App to teach it your voice.

Also, while it's not as much fun as telling it a station, you can use the app to tune it to a TuneIn or IHeartRadio station.  I did a search in TuneIn on the app for Antenne Bayerne (nice station!) and it started playing...

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

I often end up getting out the phone or tablet app to tell it what I want it to play.


----------



## Atunah

After 2 hours of trying to get it to play Antenne Bayern or Radio Ramasuri, we give up. Alexa wins.  

I think we wore her out, she is getting really moody right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> After 2 hours of trying to get it to play Antenne Bayern or Radio Ramasuri, we give up. Alexa wins.
> 
> I think we wore her out, she is getting really moody right now.


I just asked play "ann-ten buy-urn" and she played it....but if iI said it too slowly, she didn't get it. The app may be your best bet!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Atunah said:


> After 2 hours of trying to get it to play Antenne Bayern or Radio Ramasuri, we give up. Alexa wins.
> 
> I think we wore her out, she is getting really moody right now.


For me, I just say Alexa, play Ann-ten buy-urn, and it gets me a German radio station. Not sure it is the 80s version that you especially want, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looking at the app, the one that plays for me just is called Antenne Bayerne...but there are others that are Antenne Bayerne plus something else...Haven't tried getting something else.....

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

The Hooded Claw said:


> For me, I just say Alexa, play Ann-ten buy-urn, and it gets me a German radio station. Not sure it is the 80s version that you especially want, though.


I keep trying and trying and it either can't hear it, or it wants to play some obscure world music or sorts. I am not not able to say it the right way I guess. Well, technically the wrong way, but you get the gist. 

This is going to drive me mad.


----------



## loonlover

There are a couple of things we have not been able to make it understand. Intinst has had more trouble than I have, but he never has done the voice training exercise. Neither one of us were able to request Ferrante and Teicher music successfully. We finally resorted to requesting their music via the app. And I have ended up with items on the shopping list that were not what I thought I was adding.


----------



## Atunah

Neither of us has done the voice training yet. Funny thing was that when I got it, I used it and she could hear me and understand me just fine. Then my husband came home and started talking to her and now she is all moody with me.  

Its amazing though how far away she can hear. 

Husband discovered the news stuff it can do, the whats it called, flash something. First thing he did this morning while making tea. 

He feels less weird talking to it as I do. He used to be a radio DJ and still is a Ham radio guy so he is used to just talking out loud to people that aren't there. I don't even like to talk on the phone when others can hear me.


----------



## readingril

Flash what?

Still haven't decided. It's sitting in my cart. No one else in the house seems interested; I guess I'd be talking to it all by myself.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I think Atunah is talking about the Flash Briefing. It is a sort of headline news report. Using the echo app you can customize what types of stories you hear. The stories come from NPR and BBC radio. It also includes a very short weather report.


----------



## Atunah

The Hooded Claw said:


> I think Atunah is talking about the Flash Briefing. It is a sort of headline news report. Using the echo app you can customize what types of stories you hear. The stories come from NPR and BBC radio. It also includes a very short weather report.


Yes, that is it. It just goes through the list of things you have checkmarked in the app. BBC, NPR and then the news from whatever you have selected in the app. World, sports, policits, etc.

He just says Alexa Flash Briefing and it goes.


----------



## intinst

I just say, "Alexa, what's happening?" and it gives the flash briefing. 
Alexa & I have progressed to the less formal stage in our relationship.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Us, too. I'll just say *Alexa, whozzat?* while she's playing a song and she understands.

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

I've been cooking up a storm this morning and Alexa has proved invaluable with her timers.  She tells me how long it has left to go, but doesn't do more than one at a time though which would be helpful. I've got ribs, wings, pulled pork and black eyed peas going all at the same time right now while she plays the Epic Scores playlist from prime. Great way to ring in the New Year!! Happy New Year to all you helpful folks on Kindle Boards.  You have proven yourselves sources of wonderful tips and info over the years!!  Now to settle in for some great football. Roll Tide and go 'Noles (we are a house divided, lol!!!!).


----------



## Brownskins

I just got my invite a couple days back.  Question:  Can I connect the Echo to my Fire TV and have those 2 interact (for example, can I command Alexa to play an Amazon video that I want to view?)


----------



## Atunah

Brownskins said:


> I just got my invite a couple days back. Question: Can I connect the Echo to my Fire TV and have those 2 interact (for example, can I command Alexa to play an Amazon video that I want to view?)


Funny, that is what my husband asked 20 minutes after he greeted Alexa. 

No way to connect it to Fire TV or to any other devices. Other than the Echo App. Wouldn't be suprised if a future device is more integrated in the house wifi like that so it can control things like TV, streaming, lights if they are connected to a wifi, all that stuff.

But not this Alexa.


----------



## Brownskins

Thanks for the quick replay Atunah.  Seems like to have gotten to know Alexa pretty well.

I have a very good sound system throughout the house and an excellent stand alone blue tooth speaker... I am not sure I need Alexa at this time.  Maybe later when she can record and when she can reach out to my other Amazon gadgets.

OTOH, I hate to miss on the 50% off... so will still continue to do my pros and cons.


----------



## Atunah

It just really depends on what the expectations are and what you want it to do. I love sitting right now reading a book on the sofa and change the music as I want to, without having to move. Lazy.  

I was filling my crockpot earlier and a couple of things I was out of. I had my  hands full of ground beef and just told her to add things to my shopping list from the kitchen. My kitchen is a galley type with a door and a somewhat open floor plan with dining ad living in one. It heard me fine from the kitchen though, which is around the corner from where it is. 

I always forget to add things to my shopping list unless I do it right then and there. So now its in the app and I have it on my phone when I go shopping. 

Once I got over the asking it funny stuff and figured stuff out, I am now just using it for doing stuff, playing music, news, giving me the weather in Germany. For me its not just fun, its really useful. A gadget, but a useful one. 
I am having a lot of fun with it. 

I have other bluetooth speakers, but I always forget to charge those and I seem to place them in places I can't find them right away. They also don't sound as good as Echo. Sure that is a brand issue too. But it acts nicely as just a bluetooth speaker too if you want. 

I just like that it is always there, plugged in ready to go. 

Oh, great tea timer also.  . 

I would love it if it could read audio books, but not at this time. Heck, text to speak with its voice would be fantastic.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I would love it if it could read audio books, but not at this time. Heck, text to speak with its voice would be fantastic.


I'd love both of these options. Would probably drive my family crazy, though. heehee


----------



## D/W

My Echo will be delivered _tomorrow!_  I've enjoyed reading tips from all you experienced users! I hope everyone still waiting will get an invite soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> It just really depends on what the expectations are and what you want it to do. I love sitting right now reading a book on the sofa and change the music as I want to, without having to move. Lazy.
> 
> I was filling my crockpot earlier and a couple of things I was out of. I had my hands full of ground beef and just told her to add things to my shopping list from the kitchen. My kitchen is a galley type with a door and a somewhat open floor plan with dining ad living in one. It heard me fine from the kitchen though, which is around the corner from where it is.
> 
> I always forget to add things to my shopping list unless I do it right then and there. So now its in the app and I have it on my phone when I go shopping.
> 
> Once I got over the asking it funny stuff and figured stuff out, I am now just using it for doing stuff, playing music, news, giving me the weather in Germany. For me its not just fun, its really useful. A gadget, but a useful one.
> I am having a lot of fun with it.
> 
> I have other bluetooth speakers, but I always forget to charge those and I seem to place them in places I can't find them right away. They also don't sound as good as Echo. Sure that is a brand issue too. But it acts nicely as just a bluetooth speaker too if you want.
> 
> I just like that it is always there, plugged in ready to go.
> 
> Oh, great tea timer also. .
> 
> I would love it if it could read audio books, but not at this time. Heck, text to speak with its voice would be fantastic.


You can play audiobooks on it now if you pair it as a bluetooth speaker to your Fire or iOS device. Not as convenient though as telling it to play a book in your library. I expect that capability to be answered.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> My Echo will be delivered _tomorrow!_  I've enjoyed reading tips from all you experienced users! I hope everyone still waiting will get an invite soon.


Yay, DW!


----------



## mlewis78

Question about the shopping list.  It's in the app, so that whenever you tell it to add something, it appears on there?  I put the app on my HD6 and HDX 8.9" and find it very easy to carry the HD6 with me in my bag (for using the shopping list).

I still have a 2-week wait for my Echo.

Love this thread!


----------



## Atunah

Shopping list is in the app, so is the to do list. I take my phone to shop with so it will be there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What Atunah said.

Just saw that "Little" Jimmy Dickens of country music died at age 94. He was still active on the Grand Ol' Opry. So, of course, we asked Alexa to *play Little Jimmy Dickens* and she's playing him. (_May the Bird of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose_, LOL! It appears to be the only song on Prime.)

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What Atunah said.
> 
> Just saw that "Little" Jimmy Dickens of country music died at age 94. He was still active on the Grand Ol' Opry. So, of course, we asked Alexa to *play Little Jimmy Dickens* and she's playing him. (_May the Bird of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose_, LOL! It appears to be the only song on Prime.)
> 
> Betsy


Him and Elly Mae.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I don't remember Little Jimmy Dickens, but I'm listening to him now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hubby listens to a Grand Ol' Opry Live station on Sirius and he says LJD was on there regularly up till very recently.  He said his voice wasn't as good at 94. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Don't know any of these people, but then I don't listen to Country music at all. 94, nice age. I always think about all the things these people has seen in the lifetime. All the inventions, technology.


----------



## mlewis78

I listened to part of the Kindle Chronicles podcast last night.  Len Edgerly still has not received an invitation, but one of his listeners let him use his invitation.  However, it didn't work when LE used it, so the listener had to order it for him.  

My delivery date is still January 15th.  Guess it won't be moved up, but I will continue to check now and then.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The invitations do say non transferable. But, of course, there's no requirement to keep the one you have -- it can certainly be sold on.

I wonder if you can excercize your option as a gift order?


----------



## Atunah

I think they flip some switch in the account of those that get the invitation so it makes sense that they are not transferable.

I don't think we have heard from Dreamweavers since the Echo was out for delivery yesterday.  

Alexa is being moody again with my german stations. I finally got it to play Antenne Bayern, but I really want their 80's station and it won't do that. I got it to play a great 80's which is called RTL best of the 80's (thankfully in english and not german)  and it sometimes get it, other times I get a Bing search sent, or it wants to find a prime list or it plays a french station which I found it is just called RTL. 

It amuses me more than annoys me though. I am still figuring stuff out. 

I talked to my mom in Germany earlier and while on the phone asked Alexa what the weather in Munich is like and my mom was like, who is Alexa. I told her its her grandchild, I finally gave her one.  . I didn't even try to explain what the Echo is. My mom has no computer or internet so it would be a bit complicated.


----------



## readingril

This is probably a stupid question, but an Echo can only be connected to one Amazon account, correct?


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but an Echo can only be connected to one Amazon account, correct?


Yes, each Echo can only be connected to one account at the same time. But, looking at the app it looks like we might be able to add more than one Echo to one account. It says "set up a new Echo".

Its like Kindles, you have to deregister and register to another account.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> I don't think we have heard from Dreamweavers since the Echo was out for delivery yesterday.


That's because I've been busy playing with Alexa. 

Here are my initial observations and tips:

I had to adjust European ebook prices to conform with the new VAT-inclusive pricing law that went into effect January 1st. Alexa helped by converting Euros and GBPs into US dollars! For example, if I say "Alexa, convert three point nine nine Euros," she responds: "Three Euros and ninety-nine cents is four dollars and eighty-one cents." Off by two cents, but close enough. 

Prime stations aren't directly supported yet, so to get around that, I use bluetooth on my Fire HD 6 to play the station on Echo. First, I say, "Alexa, pair." I then turn on bluetooth on the tablet. Next, I go to Fire's music app and play the station. I can control Echo's volume by saying "Alexa, volume up/down," but other Echo voice control functions don't work in this mode. When I'm ready to stop, I disconnect bluetooth on the tablet.

I've used Alexa to check the weather ("Alexa, weather"), listen to news ("Alexa, news"), set a timer, and asked movie trivia questions.

I'll be using Echo mostly to play music. Alexa understands when I verbally request a specific album, song, artist, or playlist in my Prime library. She complies with _some_ of my TuneIn verbal requests: Radio Paradise, Grateful Dead Radio, Hawaiian Rainbow, and Tiki Bar Radio. Other TuneIn stations will not play unless I choose them in the Echo app. I haven't tried iHeartRadio yet.

We watched a Prime video last night (sent to the TV via HDMI from the Fire HD 6) and used Echo as a speaker (connected via bluetooth). Picture and words may be out of sync if Echo's too far away, but it worked fine for us.

Overall, I'm VERY happy with the Echo! It seems well built, and music quality is excellent for a $99 speaker.


----------



## Atunah

Yay.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dreamweaver, glad you got it and are pleased!

You can also request weather forecasts for future dates and in other cities. I just checked the weather forecast for Madrid, Spain, and learned that next Thursday it will be partly sunny with a high of 53 degrees there!  

I actually did use this a couple of times before traveling to North Carolina on business a few weeks ago.


----------



## D/W

The Hooded Claw said:


> Dreamweaver, glad you got it and are pleased!
> 
> You can also request weather forecasts for future dates and in other cities. I just checked the weather forecast for Madrid, Spain, and learned that next Thursday it will be partly sunny with a high of 53 degrees there!
> 
> I actually did use this a couple of times before traveling to North Carolina on business a few weeks ago.


Thanks!

I forgot to mention that I did check the weather for several different cities in the U.S. and abroad. If requesting weather for your registered zipcode, you don't need to specify a city name, which is nice. I also said "Alexa, weather Tuesday," and she told me the forecast for that day next week. She confirms the actual date, too.


----------



## D/W

I like that you don't have to use the wake word (Alexa or Amazon) when you speak into the remote.


----------



## readingril

Two more questions: how is the Echo at responding to sports score questions of live events? Would it be able to give me score updates during a football game? Second question, if I unplug and plug back in, does it keep the password for the router? 

sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## MDB

readingril said:


> Two more questions: how is the Echo at responding to sports score questions of live events? Would it be able to give me score updates during a football game? Second question, if I unplug and plug back in, does it keep the password for the router?
> 
> sent from my Galaxy 4


I unplugged the Echo last night to add it to a serge protector, and it powered right back up and reconnected to my router automatically. Sorry, I don't know about sports scores.


----------



## Toby

Mine still says Wed., Jan 14. I am learning so much from all of you on how to use the Echo while I am waiting. I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Tripp

I have to admit, I am late warming up to this.  Then I started reading this thread and one of the discussion threads on Amazon and decided to submit an invitation request.  That was two weeks ago...and I was able to order one tonight. Delivery on January 21st.  I am still on the fence a little, but knowing me, once she is here, I will be smitten.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Tripp!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tripp said:


> I have to admit, I am late warming up to this. Then I started reading this thread and one of the discussion threads on Amazon and decided to submit an invitation request. That was two weeks ago...and I was able to order one tonight. Delivery on January 21st. I am still on the fence a little, but knowing me, once she is here, I will be smitten.


Go Tripp, go!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

readingril said:


> Two more questions: how is the Echo at responding to sports score questions of live events? Would it be able to give me score updates during a football game? Second question, if I unplug and plug back in, does it keep the password for the router?


1) I don't do sports, so don't know from experience. In other places, I've read people complaining about poor handling of sports scores. I also read reports that this was improving.it should be fairly easy for Amazon to change by software in the cloud, so I suspect it will improve.


----------



## readingril

Don't worry Mr Claw, I already ordered


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got an invitation this morning.

Debating whether to a t on it.  Leaning against, for reasons I've already given, but I'll have Ed check it out and see what he thinks.


----------



## BK

Asked for an Echo invitation the day the product was announced and JUST got the invite this morning. I start chemo and radiation next week, so I thought: "Perfect!"

Put an Echo in my cart, and Amazon says expected delivery date FEBRUARY 18. So disappointed to have to wait almost six more weeks....


----------



## Atunah

BK said:


> Asked for an Echo invitation the day the product was announced and JUST got the invite this morning. I start chemo and radiation next week, so I thought: "Perfect!"
> 
> Put an Echo in my cart, and Amazon says expected delivery date FEBRUARY 18. So disappointed to have to wait almost six more weeks....


Congrats on getting the invite finally. Sorry the ship date is so far out. Maybe it'll get there earlier? They must be waiting on a shipment. Someone needs to speed up that boat.


----------



## D/W

It's good to read that more invitations are being sent! I just wish recent purchasers didn't have to wait so long for delivery. 



BK said:


> Asked for an Echo invitation the day the product was announced and JUST got the invite this morning. I start chemo and radiation next week, so I thought: "Perfect!"
> 
> Put an Echo in my cart, and Amazon says expected delivery date FEBRUARY 18. So disappointed to have to wait almost six more weeks....


Sorry you have to wait so long for your Echo, especially considering your upcoming treatments. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Silver

Got my invite this morning.  I've been an Amazon customer since the beginning, Prime since it was first offered, and spend thousands each year - thought I was special.  Hmmph!  I ordered, and was told my delivery date is February 23.  Really not special.  Oh well, I'll just make it hubby's birthday present.


----------



## Leslie

I just received an invitation. I am debating ordering, since we have an Echo in the house. Of course, I could make it a present for someone, or sell to someone here who might want one....

L


----------



## 3pointers

I check here every week to see how many are getting invites and take solace that some have waited a long time.  Every Tuesday I see no invite and still see if I can add Echo to my shopping cart.  Both I and my husband signed up for invite on first day.  Still no invite to either of us.  COME ON AMAZON, I'VE GOT $100 BURNING A HOLE IN MY POCKET!

However, I really am happy that others who have waited so long are finally getting an invite and keeping hopeful that next week may be the one.

TJ


----------



## Leslie

Just went ahead and ordered. I used points so I feel like I am getting it for free (I know I am not, but it is psychological). Ship date is February 18th. Wasn't that around the same ship date for the Kindle 2, way back when?

L


----------



## Atunah

My Echo just creeped me the heck out.  

I am just sitting here chilling, having news on TV in backround and suddenly I hear this sound. It just started playing a iheartradio station. It happened to be the last one played last night so usually you just have to say Alexa play and it plays the last thing. But nothing on the news sounded anything like alexa. I went back on the TV and played the sound again and nothing. 

Not sure what the heck this was. Maybe she thought I needed some music.


----------



## Brownskins

My invite expires today, and I don't think I will need an Echo for myself.

If anyone is waiting for an invite and wants to purchase one, you can PM me, I can purchase and have it delivered to you as a gift in exchange for a GC.  

Thanks


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> My Echo just creeped me the heck out.
> 
> I am just sitting here chilling, having news on TV in backround and suddenly I hear this sound. It just started playing a iheartradio station. It happened to be the last one played last night so usually you just have to say Alexa play and it plays the last thing. But nothing on the news sounded anything like alexa. I went back on the TV and played the sound again and nothing.
> 
> Not sure what the heck this was. Maybe she thought I needed some music.


Funny you'd mention that...

I was browsing the Echo app while still in bed this morning. When I got up, Hawaiian music was playing in the kitchen. I must've pressed something in the app, as I was playing Hawaiian Rainbow on TuneIn the other day.


----------



## KindleGirl

Atunah said:


> My Echo just creeped me the heck out.
> 
> I am just sitting here chilling, having news on TV in backround and suddenly I hear this sound. It just started playing a iheartradio station. It happened to be the last one played last night so usually you just have to say Alexa play and it plays the last thing. But nothing on the news sounded anything like alexa. I went back on the TV and played the sound again and nothing.
> 
> Not sure what the heck this was. Maybe she thought I needed some music.


Mine did the same thing! No idea why it started playing the music.

What was also creepy was that once during the night I woke up to a light and Alexa was sitting there with her blue light on. No idea why that happened. The light remained on for longer than usual if she gets no response, so I jumped out of bed and unplugged her. Creepy to me....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We wander around in the middle of the night and figure Alexa does, too. 

Betsy


----------



## D/W

KindleGirl said:


> What was also creepy was that once during the night I woke up to a light and Alexa was sitting there with her blue light on. No idea why that happened. The light remained on for longer than usual if she gets no response, so I jumped out of bed and unplugged her. Creepy to me....


It's possible that your Echo was in the process of a software update. Amazon's been pushing the latest update to devices gradually. This is done automatically when your Echo's idle. You may have interrupted the update when you unplugged the unit, though.

You can check the device's software version in the Echo app by clicking on Settings. Next, select the top choice (name of your Echo). Then scroll down to Echo Software Version. The latest version is 2171 (from 2100). Mine hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool.  Mine's at 2171.  Wonder what the performance improvements were...

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool. Mine's at 2171. Wonder what the performance improvements were...
> 
> Betsy


Ours has updated as well. Wish they listed the improvements somewhere.


----------



## Andra

Any hints for a new setup that is being difficult?
It comes on, the ring goes orange, I start the app, it claims to connect to Echo, but there is an X on my wifi signal and I get to a page that says manually connect to Echo. It tells me to go to wifi settings and connect to the Amazon network.  Problem is - the fire says it is connected to that network already. I just have a spinny thing on the screen.


----------



## corkyb

This is my first post on this thread.  I have been waiting and waiting for an Echo invitation and nada.  Are there any tricks to getting an invite that anyone knows of?  Is it true all Prime members will be offered it at $99?  Is there a way to tell if I missed the invitations?  I have sooo much Amazon mail.  
Thanks for your help.
Paula


----------



## Atunah

corkyb said:


> This is my first post on this thread. I have been waiting and waiting for an Echo invitation and nada. Are there any tricks to getting an invite that anyone knows of? Is it true all Prime members will be offered it at $99? Is there a way to tell if I missed the invitations? I have sooo much Amazon mail.
> Thanks for your help.
> Paula


Sorry, no tricks that I can tell. I requested first day and it took until a week back for me to get it. Who knows how they send them out. I feel with you, I really do. I waited almost 2 months.

Just do a search for Echo invitation in the mail if you think you missed it. But if you got the invitation, you would be able to add it to your cart from the Echo page. I ordered a day before my invitation arrived in the mail box.

I hope all that requested will get the prime deal.


----------



## Andra

Andra said:


> Any hints for a new setup that is being difficult?
> It comes on, the ring goes orange, I start the app, it claims to connect to Echo, but there is an X on my wifi signal and I get to a page that says manually connect to Echo. It tells me to go to wifi settings and connect to the Amazon network. Problem is - the fire says it is connected to that network already. I just have a spinny thing on the screen.


In case anyone else has the same issue, pull out a paperclip and use the reset hole on the bottom of the device. It will start the blue light and take a little longer to get to the orange light. Then go to app and try setup again. It was much better after the reset.
And yes, Amazon has a separate Echo help group 

eta: The rep who helped me said that she was still waiting for her invitation to purchase an Echo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Any hints for a new setup that is being difficult?
> It comes on, the ring goes orange, I start the app, it claims to connect to Echo, but there is an X on my wifi signal and I get to a page that says manually connect to Echo. It tells me to go to wifi settings and connect to the Amazon network. Problem is - the fire says it is connected to that network already. I just have a spinny thing on the screen.


I had that problem trying to connect with one network when I was trying to demonstrate it...it worked fine when I took it back home to my network and the other networks I tried after that.

Try reinstalling the app and unplugging the Echo for a few minutes and plugging it again. If that doesn't work, you may need to call Amazon. Unless someone else here has a tip...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

corkyb said:


> This is my first post on this thread. I have been waiting and waiting for an Echo invitation and nada. Are there any tricks to getting an invite that anyone knows of? Is it true all Prime members will be offered it at $99? Is there a way to tell if I missed the invitations? I have sooo much Amazon mail.
> Thanks for your help.
> Paula


 If you go to Amazon.com and search for echo in electronics, check the product page and if you have an active invitation you be able to buy that in your cart, and check out.

My hunch is that prime members who have requested an invitation will probably get to buy for $99. Note that Amazon does not feel bound by my hunches, however.


----------



## Andra

Has anyone tried the multiple profiles?  DH is the main prime person in our house, but I kept the Echo registered to my account so I could get to my music.  But I am reading about household accounts and multiple profiles and that sounds interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We only have one account here.


Betsy


----------



## D/W

intinst said:


> Ours has updated as well. Wish they listed the improvements somewhere.


My echo's still using 2100. 

I wish Amazon would inform us of new features or improvements when updates are pushed, too! It should be easy for them to do that in the app.


----------



## Atunah

Mine is still on 2100.

Alexa isn't as responsive to me anymore, but that is really my fault. I had wires put in my mouth so I sound a bit, um off. . I am not going to do a voice training anytime soon. I just have to speak louder and more simple. 

Lets just say, asking for classical music my Liszt is currently beyond my capabilities.  . I found a nice reading classical playlist though that has some Liszt on it so I been using that one for, well, reading.


----------



## SandraMiller

I didn't even know you could check the software version...looks like Alexa updated when I wasn't paying attention.  I finally tossed her box last week--I think the whole family would be upset if she went away.  My youngest will play rock, paper, scissors with her for the longest time...he also insists on saying "See you later, alligator" to her every time we leave


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wait, you can play rock, paper scissors with her? How did I not know this?

*runs to try*

*Alexa, rock, paper, scissors.*

Cool!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Mine is still on 2100.
> 
> Alexa isn't as responsive to me anymore, but that is really my fault. I had wires put in my mouth so I sound a bit, um off. .


  When do you get them out, Atunah?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When do you get them out, Atunah?
> 
> Betsy


Not any time soon. The whole shebang will not be over until the end of the year at least. 

I can get her to understand me better and better by the day. I might have to retrain when this is all over.

I too played Rock paper scissors with her. 

SO much stuff I still don't know it does.


----------



## Andra

So DH was just able to order an Echo. He has requested the invitation but not received it yet. So if you are waiting, try again. He went straight to www.amazon.com/echo
Delivery scheduled late February.
I think we're hooked


----------



## Sandpiper

This morning I got my invitation to buy Echo.  *YAY!* $100 discount for being Prime member. Estimated delivery -- March 5.


----------



## MagentaSunset

_Got our invitation today and ordered right away. Delivery 2/23...woo woo!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, more Echo watches.

Maybe I should have hubby set up an account...and request an invite.

Betsy


----------



## SandraMiller

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *runs to try*
> 
> *Alexa, rock, paper, scissors.*


I know, isn't that neat? The kids get a kick out of it...grownups always run out of patience before Alexa does. They can play with her all day. Somebody...it *may* have been me...asked her the other day how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop. She amazes me with all the crazy questions like that she knows the answer to  She knows all about "Inconceivable!" too.


----------



## D/W

I'm so happy more people are getting invites today!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, more Echo watches.
> 
> Maybe I should have hubby set up an account...and request an invite.
> 
> Betsy


We requested an invite for a second (non-Prime) household account on the second day invites were allowed (way back on November 7th). We can't buy one with that account yet. It's worth a try, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm debating whether to order on the invite I got earlier this week. It's dated the 6th so I have a few more days to think on it.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating whether to order on the invite I got earlier this week. It's dated the 6th so I have a few more days to think on it.


I can gift card you and you can gift it to me if you decide not to buy it. I want one in my office in addition to the kitchen 

Unless someone who doesn't already have one wants it. I do not mean to be greedy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll consider that, Andra. I haven't yet had a chance to point the hubs at the description page and let him weigh in.


----------



## SandraMiller

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll consider that, Andra. I haven't yet had a chance to point the hubs at the description page and let him weigh in.


He might surprise you--I didn't think mine would go for it, but he actually did. Now that it's here, he took to it faster than any of us--and considering what a gadget freak I am, that's saying something.

He would like it to be better with sports scores, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> I'm so happy more people are getting invites today!
> 
> We requested an invite for a second (non-Prime) household account on the second day invites were allowed (way back on November 7th). We can't buy one with that account yet. It's worth a try, though.


Oh, yeah, that's right--to get the $99 offer, he has to be Prime. Never mind....

Betsy


----------



## gdae23

Just got my email around 5 P.M. and put in my order at the Prime price. Estimated arrival date is April 23. Feels a long way off, but I'm glad I at least got the invitation. Sounds like they've gotten a LOT of orders since this morning! I'll spend my waiting time reading all your comments, so I'll be up to speed when it arrives.

This was in my email. I don't know if this was in previous emails, or if it was added after early adopters asked about these services:



> What can't Echo do yet?
> Echo can't yet provide services like traffic information, sports scores, or answers to current affairs questions. Stay tuned-we're working on these and many more, and will let you know as we add more capabilities.


----------



## readingril

Knowing that Echo's daddy owns a newspaper, working current affairs into her database can't be too far behind.  Sports scores - especially for games in progress - would be pretty cool!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> Knowing that Echo's daddy owns a newspaper, working current affairs into her database can't be too far behind. Sports scores - especially for games in progress - would be pretty cool!


Yes! Especially if you could, for example, specify the teams to follow and request notification when the score changes.

Question about radio stations: how does that work? Can you tell it to play any radio station that has an internet feed, or only specific ones?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It has to be a radio station that has a stream that TuneIn Radio carries--which is a lot of them.

http://tunein.com/

Here are stations in the Washington, DC area that they carry, though you're not limited by location:
http://tunein.com/radio/DC-r100459/

They also include ESPN 980 (they've been sending me popups about this), which carries the Washington football games (for next year):
http://tunein.com/radio/ESPN-980-s23102/

Betsy


----------



## Andra

She also plays from iheartradio.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It has to be a radio station that has a stream that TuneIn Radio carries--which is a lot of them.
> 
> http://tunein.com/
> 
> Here are stations in the Washington, DC area that they carry, though you're not limited by location:
> http://tunein.com/radio/DC-r100459/
> 
> They also include ESPN 980 (they've been sending me popups about this), which carries the Washington football games (for next year):
> http://tunein.com/radio/ESPN-980-s23102/
> 
> Betsy


I Heart Radio has a few thousand stations as well Echo can access. Most of my locals and many, many across the nation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks! I'll have to look at those more closely . . . . might be something that weighs on the 'buy it' side of the scale.


----------



## 3pointers

Like others today, I finally got the invite and quickly ordered it.  Weird with the invite coming on a Friday, huh?

Anyway, I listen to a lot of Korean OST music and have a few in my itunes collection.  Amazon sells some of the albums as well.  However, since I don't speak Korean, will there be a way to ask Echo to play those or would it be best to put them in a playlist and ask her to play that?

Oh, and it won't be here until April 30th!! Ugh.

TJ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> I Heart Radio has a few thousand stations as well Echo can access. Most of my locals and many, many across the nation.


I always think of I Heart Radio as being kind of like Pandora and forget that you can get stations on it, too....thanks!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

3pointers said:


> Like others today, I finally got the invite and quickly ordered it. Weird with the invite coming on a Friday, huh?
> 
> Anyway, I listen to a lot of Korean OST music and have a few in my itunes collection. Amazon sells some of the albums as well. However, since I don't speak Korean, will there be a way to ask Echo to play those or would it be best to put them in a playlist and ask her to play that?
> 
> Oh, and it won't be here until April 30th!! Ugh.
> 
> TJ


There have been a few artists that the only way I could get them to play on Echo was via a playlist and the device ap. (Alexa is too polite to say I have an accent or that I don't speak clearly)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I ordered it. Delivery May 14. 

Plenty of time to change my mind.


----------



## CozyMama

I was finally able to order Echo yesterday too! I still haven't received an invitation. I have been checking the page on Amazon every day or two and yesterday I was finally able to put one in my cart. Thank you to all the folks on here who suggested (weeks ago) that we keep an eye on that page or I may have missed out on my opportunity!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I anticipate that those dates will be moved up.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CozyMama said:


> I was finally able to order Echo yesterday too! I still haven't received an invitation. I have been checking the page on Amazon every day or two and yesterday I was finally able to put one in my cart. Thank you to all the folks on here who suggested (weeks ago) that we keep an eye on that page or I may have missed out on my opportunity!!


The invitations seem to come after the ability to put it in the cart is activated, so you probably would have seen the email.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I anticipate that those dates will be moved up.


Thewe delivery dates boggle my mind! I hope Betsy is right.


----------



## MyraScott

I've requested an invite- we have a Prime account and can't have too many gadgets... ever...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MyraScott said:


> I've requested an invite- we have a Prime account and can't have too many gadgets... ever...


I knew I liked you, Myra.


Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I anticipate that those dates will be moved up.
> 
> Betsy


Although, I seem to remember a slight delay or two with the first Kindles...MONTHS!  TWICE!  And the K2 was announced after the last MONTHS!  long wait.
Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

I mean, they were worth the wait, but it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're right, of course...but I was kind of going based on Amazon's track record since the first Kindles...these long dates out tend to shorten some.  Hopin' anyway!

Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset

_After waiting quite a while for our invitation, I was one happy camper when I received it yesterday. I check my personal e-mail periodically on my iPhone while at work. I was doing the happy dance!  I also had to explain to several of my colleagues just what the Echo was. One of them is an IT guru and he had just installed the TV Fire stick, but had not heard about the Echo. He was humming the "Twilight Zone" theme, but agreed it sounded like a majorly cool gadget. He planned to check his Amazon e-mails for an invitation he may have missed. We both think it would be cool to have around the office, but our Echo will stay in the family room.......I can't wait! _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, MagentaSunset!

Too cool.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagentaSunset said:


> _After waiting quite a while for our invitation, I was one happy camper when I received it yesterday. I check my personal e-mail periodically on my iPhone while at work. I was doing the happy dance!  I also had to explain to several of my colleagues just what the Echo was. One of them is an IT guru and he had just installed the TV Fire stick, but had not heard about the Echo. He was humming the "Twilight Zone" theme, but agreed it sounded like a majorly cool gadget. He planned to check his Amazon e-mails for an invitation he may have missed. We both think it would be cool to have around the office, but our Echo will stay in the family room.......I can't wait! _


He has to have asked for an invitation to get one. Probably can request one by following the 'buy' link posted several times in this thread.

(I think he also has to be a Prime member.)


----------



## MagentaSunset

Ann in Arlington said:


> He has to have asked for an invitation to get one. Probably can request one by following the 'buy' link posted several times in this thread.
> 
> (I think he also has to be a Prime member.)


_You are correct, of course and I did tell him he needed to ask for an invite, but I don"t think he quite got that part....(he was too busy conjuring up requests for his new best friend, Alexa!). I'm sure he has figured it out by now.  He is a Prime member. I think everyone I know is a Prime member. _


----------



## bethie

After requesting an invite November 7th and checking my email and the page obsessively for the past two months, I also finally got my invitation this past weekend. I couldn't buy it fast enough! Estimated delivery is Thursday, April 30th. Crossing my fingers that the date moves up, but if it doesn't, it will make a nice Mother's Day gift...to myself, of course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bethie said:


> After requesting an invite November 7th and checking my email and the page obsessively for the past two months, I also finally got my invitation this past weekend. I couldn't buy it fast enough! Estimated delivery is Thursday, April 30th. Crossing my fingers that the date moves up, but if it doesn't, it will make a nice Mother's Day gift...to myself, of course.


Yay, Bethie!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

My Echo's shipped! Yay!


----------



## Atunah

Toby said:


> My Echo's shipped! Yay!


Yay, did it ship early? Or when it said it would.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Toby said:


> My Echo's shipped! Yay!


Great Toby!


----------



## mlewis78

My Echo has shipped too! Just saw the email that came in at 7:30. It should arrive by Wednesday, 8:00 PM. There is no tracking info yet. It is just one day ahead of the original delivery date. Hope it comes before 3:00 PM, because I leave for work then. If it's UPS, I'll have it; USPS, _maybe_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Marti & Toby!!!!

Echo watch!


----------



## intinst

Marti & Toby!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Talked to a friend of mine last night and apparently he'd requested an invitation and ordered when it came. Says his is due this week.


----------



## D/W

As I mentioned in an earlier post, Amazon's been pushing the latest update to devices gradually. This is done automatically when your Echo's idle.

Mine still hasn't updated from 2100 to 2171. Is anyone else seeing the same?

You can check the device's software version in the Echo app by clicking on Settings. Next, select the top menu item (name of your Echo). Then scroll down to Echo Software Version.

Note: A newer Echo update (2221) was _just_ released. It may be a number of days before it's pushed to all devices. Mine's still at 2100.


----------



## Atunah

DreamWeaver said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post, Amazon's been pushing the latest update to devices gradually. This is done automatically when your Echo's idle.
> 
> Mine still hasn't updated from 2100 to 2171. Is anyone else seeing the same?
> 
> You can check the device's software version in the Echo app by clicking on Settings. Next, select the top menu item (name of your Echo). Then scroll down to Echo Software Version.


Mine is still on 2100 also.


----------



## D/W

​


Atunah said:


> Mine is still on 2100 also.


Well, at least I'm not the only one, Atunah.


----------



## mlewis78

I just checked my Echo package tracking on Amazon.com, and while it is going to be delivered Wednesday, it still doesn't say which carrier it went through.


----------



## Patricia

I think Alexa just updated to 2221.  Anyone else?


----------



## D/W

Patricia said:


> I think Alexa just updated to 2221. Anyone else?


Just a few hours ago, the Echo update web page showed 2171 as the latest version, so the newer Echo update (2221) was _just_ released. It may be a number of days before it's pushed to all devices.

Mine's still at 2100.  Have you received the latest update, Patricia? Anyone else?


----------



## Atunah

DreamWeaver said:


> Just a few hours ago, the Echo update web page showed 2171 as the latest version, so the newer Echo update (2221) was _just_ released. It may be a number of days before it's pushed to all devices.
> 
> Mine's still at 2100.  Have you received the latest update, Patricia? Anyone else?


I am starting to feel left out, again . Still 2100. Oh well, Alexa works, guess that is what matters.


----------



## Andra

Mine is still at 2100 also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine's at home.  Idle.  Maybe she'll update before I get home!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine's at home. Idle. Maybe she'll update before I get home!
> 
> Betsy


You left Alexa home alone. Must report you to the Macaulay Culkin society for neglecting poor little Alexa.


----------



## LaraAmber

My Echo arrived today and I've got her unboxed and set up.  Since it's cold outside and football is on it's prime baking time.  I already came up against a problem to report.  Echo should give you the opportunity to name your timers so if you have multiple going you can tell them apart.


----------



## Patricia

Yes..I do have 2221.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> You left Alexa home alone. Must report you to the Macaulay Culkin society for neglecting poor little Alexa.


She needs some rest.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Just saw in my tracking that it was shipped via FedEx from Ontario, CA.  On FedEx's tracking page there is no info beyond Sunday.  

Hope they arrive before 3pm on Wednesday. Relieved it's not USPS, because if it came by truck rather than the carrier, they could come as late as 8pm.  My USPS carrier won't leave my things on the 1st floor and says that my super (who lives in building next door) doesn't want him leaving anything there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LaraAmber said:


> My Echo arrived today and I've got her unboxed and set up. Since it's cold outside and football is on it's prime baking time. I already came up against a problem to report. Echo should give you the opportunity to name your timers so if you have multiple going you can tell them apart.


Yay, Lara!

I didn't think you could have multiple timers? I'm pretty sure I set one timer, and then set a second and it overwrote the first one. I wonder if that's something that's been added in one of the upgrades.



DreamWeaver said:


> Note: A newer Echo update (2221) was _just_ released. It may be a number of days before it's pushed to all devices. Mine's still at 2100.


I'm at 2221. When I went to the app, I needed to log in again with my password, which made me wonder about an upgrade. Must have done it when we left her alone last night.

Betsy


----------



## rlkubi

How can I tell the software version on my Echo?


----------



## rlkubi

Nevermind - I found the instructions - sorry it's early!  Mine is 2171


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No problem, rlkubi--

And for anyone else who isn't sure:
In your app, from the Home page, go to Settings > [Your Name] Echo > Echo software version (near the bottom).

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine is also at 2221 now. I also needed to log into the app again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re the timers:

I just experimented...and my experience from earlier is still the same, you can only have one timer at at time.

I set a timer for five minutes.

Next, I set a timer for twelve minutes.

Both "cards" are on the home page.  But if I tap on "View Timer" for either card, I get the time remaining for the twelve minute timer--right now 8 minutes 55 seconds.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> I also needed to log into the app again.


Interesting! I don't remember having to do that after the last upgrade....

Betsy


----------



## D/W

My Echo updated from version 2100 to 2221 overnight. 

I have Echo apps on two tablets, and I wasn't prompted to log in again on either one.


----------



## Atunah

I have 2221 too now. But I don't notice anything different in the app at least. I checked stuff and it all looks the same. 
Must be internal Alexa intelligence  

I was hoping to see my saved radio stations from Tune In in the app. They are there in the tune in app, but not in the Echo app. So I could play some of my german stations I can't get her to understand.


----------



## D/W

So glad your Echo is up to date now, Atunah!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I was hoping to see my saved radio stations from Tune In in the app. They are there in the tune in app, but not in the Echo app. So I could play some of my german stations I can't get her to understand.


I split out an answer to this^ question into its own thread, Atunah!

Betsy


----------



## Patricia

Alexa just told me that their weather service is "under the weather", when I asked her for the temp.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dang....working for me now.  She just told me the weather.



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

KindleGirl said:


> Mine is also at 2221 now. I also needed to log into the app again.


I changed to 2221 overnight, but definitely did not have to log into the app again. I'm using a Fire HDX at the moment, I wonder if using an Amazon device has something to do with it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That could be.  Or maybe they don't trust me. 

Betsy


----------



## Patricia

I didn't have to sign in again on my Mac, but I did on my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

About the flood of invites and the delays. And note there's going to be a radio broadcast on Saturday about the Echo. Read more here:

http://www.geekwire.com/2015/amazon-opens-floodgates-echo-invites-delivery-four-months/

Betsy


----------



## D/W

A tip: I set a timer on Echo while preparing dinner last night. A few minutes later, I asked, "Alexa, how much time is left on the timer," and she responded, "Fifty seconds." Very helpful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> A tip: I set a timer on Echo while preparing dinner last night. A few minutes later, I asked, "Alexa, how much time is left on the timer," and she responded, "Fifty seconds." Very helpful!


Very cool! I knew you could look at the app, but I don't think I've tried asking her.


----------



## mlewis78

Echo watch:  my Echo is in Newark, NJ (FedEx) -- getting it tomorrow!


----------



## Andra

mlewis78 said:


> Echo watch: my Echo is in Newark, NJ (FedEx) -- getting it tomorrow!


Woot!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> Echo watch: my Echo is in Newark, NJ (FedEx) -- getting it tomorrow!


Woohoo, Marti!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Mine is coming tomorrow, right on the date that Amazon said I would get it. Yay!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Toby!!!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

My happy dance for all the new Echo owners (& soon to be owners)








Actually, I don't dance quite this good, but, you know, the sentiment thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo for Marti and Toby getting their Echos today!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

My estimated delivery is March 5.  Haven't read all the pages here.  Read some on Amazon.  Couple questions I guess re Echo and music.  Via wifi or bluetooth, can I play my iTunes music (it's all in iTunes) on my Mac on the Echo?  Can I play Pandora on the Echo?


----------



## Atunah

Sandpiper said:


> My estimated delivery is March 5. Haven't read all the pages here. Read some on Amazon. Couple questions I guess re Echo and music. Via wifi or bluetooth, can I play my iTunes music (it's all in iTunes) on my Mac on the Echo? Can I play Pandora on the Echo?


You an play pandora by using the Echo as a regular bluetooth speaker. Meaning, you can't ask Alexa to play you pandora, you'll have to do that from your pandora app on your device. You can pair Alexa to your device with bluetooth by telling her to pair.

Same with itunes. You can't ask Alexa to play your itunes library as its not part of the Echo garden. But again, you can pair the Echo with your device and just use it as a bluetooth speaker.

Echo right now works integrated with Iheartradio, Tune In radio, your amazon cloud music you bought and/or uploaded and amazon free prime music. When you ask Alexa to play something, it will use those service to pick from.


----------



## WagsWife

My Alexa thinks David Lee Roth is dead!  Ask yours "Is David Lee Roth alive." and see what she says.  She told me that he died in NYC on April 5th, 2007!


----------



## mlewis78

got mine!  more later.


----------



## Sandpiper




----------



## mlewis78

Fedex man came at 11am.  Woke me up, but I was glad to get my Echo.  Thought I would go back to sleep before setting up, but UPS rang up and I was waiting (he never came up; left a package on the ground floor), so I set Alexa up with my Fire HD6.  I am brain dead upon first getting up like that, so I just could not open the remote to the put the batteries in for a while.  It is exactly like my fire tv remote and I had no trouble with that, but I was out of it.  Also took me a while to see where to put the power cord into the Echo.

First I asked Alexa for the weather, then the news.  She turned on the NPR briefing.  Next I asked for Bach and she gave me Air on a G String from one of the collections on prime music.  Asked for James Galway and she gave me more Bach Air on G String with flute.  Asked for Fred Astaire next (I have the RKO Years).  Asked for Emmanuel Pahud (flutist) and she said there is nothing in prime music for Emmanual and pronounced Pahud like something rhyming with Pot Head.  So I asked for Emmanuel Pahud playing Bach Sonatas and she gave me something from my Pahud Bach album I have in my prime music.

So far I have used it mainly to listen to WNYC-FM and WQXR.  Sound is more boom bass more than I would choose, but rather good overall.  It would be nice to have a treble/bass setting on the app.  I would adjust it to have more treble, less bass.  I think most people like a lot of bass.

I set the alarm and went back to bed.  Since it was in the other room, I also set up another alarm in the bedroom and got up to that before the Echo alarm went off.  Might start taking echo into the bedroom for alarm purpose.  Then I can say stop and set another alarm with my voice for snoozing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Marti!  Sounds like you're really exploring ways to use the Echo!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw in my tracking that it was shipped via FedEx from Ontario, CA. On FedEx's tracking page there is no info beyond Sunday.
> 
> Hope they arrive before 3pm on Wednesday. Relieved it's not USPS, because if it came by truck rather than the carrier, they could come as late as 8pm. My USPS carrier won't leave my things on the 1st floor and says that my super (who lives in building next door) doesn't want him leaving anything there.





mlewis78 said:


> got mine! more later.


When LL & I saw your post about where your unit was shipping from (Ontario, CA) we both said uh-oh. That is where my first Echo was supposedly shipped from, before it fell in the black hole, never to be seen again, by Fed Ex, Amazon or anyone else. So glad they missed that delivery option with yours and that you are enjoying it!


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks Betsy and intinst.

I also used the shopping list for two items:  salt and diet pepsi.  I haven't looked at my HD6 yet to see it but I will use it on the way home from work later tonight.


----------



## Atunah

I have been loving the shopping list. Before I would scribble things on a piece of paper, but often not right away so I would forget to get things. Now, when I notice something out, I just yell out from the kitchen and Alex adds it to my list.

Then at the store, I check mark as a I go and it crosses it out and then puts it in the finished list. I can then pull stuff from there back to the current list for stuff I buy all the time. I went shopping today and did not forget one thing.


----------



## Andra

And we have an update to Echo 2221!
Any idea what it does? I did not have to log in again on my Fire HD7.


----------



## Toby

That's a great idea, Atunah
Thanks for the Happy Dance & other cute ones. Made me laugh. Thanks for the Yays. You know who you are.  
I started saying that my Echo is coming Wed. Today, I checked at 12:00 & it was there. No doorbell. FedEx. Now, I call it Alexa, my best friend, my buddy. I had no problem finding the place to plug in. Just turn it over, for those people waiting to get theirs. As for the remote control, I could not get the back cover off. I have to admit that I wasn't sure if the top part or the flat part came off. It's the long,flat part of the back cover. Push down on the little tabby thing & pull away. (Instructions for others that are as incompetent as myself) I decided to continue with the set-up, but because I couldn't use the remote at that moment, I didn't read finish reading what was said for the remote control. I thought that I could go back after after I clicked next. I couldn't go back. Uh Ooo! I was so excited, I just wanted to fly through the set-up to play with it. Then, afterwards, I was finally able to get the cover off. First, I asked about the weather. It was set up for another city in my state of Ma. I contacted support to ask how to change this. It took awhile of searching in the settings to find what to click on, but I did. Then, I tried Celine Dion Prime music. Awesome! Oh, the Titanic song....so sad, but I love it. I already own that amazon mps - album with the song. I couldn't believe the sound on this Echo. It was great. I expected the sound to not be great, so I was happily surprised. Tried the Flash Briefing. Asked for the time. That's all the time I had. I can't wait for someone to visit & I talk to Alexa & it responds, without them knowing about Alexa. Hehehe! Oh, mine came with the latest update.


----------



## mlewis78

Yay Toby!

I heard something in a podcast today where someone said that Sen. Elizabeth Warren is only months younger than Hillary Clinton.  I was surprised, as I would have thought Warren was around 50.  So I asked Alexa "How old is Elizabeth Warren?"  She said "Hmmm. I don't know the answer" or (however she words it).  I asked again and she still didn't get it.  I asked how old is Hillary Clinton and she said 67.  Then I asked about Elizabeth Warren again and she got it.  65.  On the app it said she first heard Lisbeth Warren, so that was the reason.  I had not enunciated the E.

I am not noticing the bass sound as much when I lower the volume, so I am liking the sound all the more and have not turned on my stereo receiver for the radio yet since I got my echo today.  (My stereo speakers are the Smaller Advent  . . . not so small . . .that I bought in 1975 and they are not good now . . . I know the reason but won't mention here.  They are currently all I have for watching cable TV and listening to radio or CDs through the receiver.)


----------



## D/W

Andra said:


> And we have an update to Echo 2221!
> Any idea what it does? I did not have to log in again on my Fire HD7.


It could be my imagination, but it seems that when music is already playing on Echo and I ask Alexa a question, the music volume is turned down lower than before the update while it's listening for me to finish my request. Anyone else who's had an Echo for a while notice that?


----------



## mlewis78

Tried to pair echo with my laptop (bluetooth) last night.  The laptop found the echo and it said it was connected, but it had an X over the strength of the signal (not sure how to word this).  I was persistent with it, but I did not succeed.  I hope that I will be able to achieve this soon, so that I could listen to my itunes music.  I do have Amazon prime music, but some of it is different.


----------



## Toby

mlewis78, Yay for you as well! I'm glad the music sounded better. Sorry about the laptop thing. I hope you can get it to work.
I haven't tried listening to a podcast yet. That was a great question that you asked about the age. I was wondering how old she was as I watched her on TV. I was asking Alexa for jokes tonight. I was on the phone with a friend & asked for the weather & held the phone to the Echo. My friend said, ask Alexa if she has relatives in the city? Alexa said that relatives would go on my To Do List. Wrong! LOL!


----------



## 3pointers

I won't have mine until end of April, but I enjoy reading all of the posts about Echo.

I see myself using the shopping list fairly often.  I know you can print the list from the Echo App.  However, can you bring up the list on another type of device, such as iPad or Kindle Fire or a smart phone?  And if you can, I'm guessing you'd have to have access somehow to the internet when you're at the store?  I'm trying to determine if I'm going to need to purchase a Fire to truly utilize the Echo.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TJ--

The Echo App is, as near as I can tell, exactly the same on any device--Fire, iPad, Android smart phone.

The shopping list will work with the device in airplane mode--so if you make sure the list is current before you leave the house, you should be able to use it.  You will get a message that the device is offline and that some functionality will not be available, but the shopping list will be there and you can check things off.  When you get back online it will update the cloud to reflect those things that are checked off.

I'm actually going shopping soon--I'll give it a practical test, but it worked as described above^ with my Fire HDX in airplane mode.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ive repeatedly used the shopping list feature on my Android phone, but I  gotts admit i always had internet connection.  I  suspect Betsy's comments on airplane mode are exactly right.


----------



## LaraAmber

I'm definitely seeing things I think should be added to Echo: control of devices, Spotify, multiple named timers, the ability to do music on a timer or a wake up with music. 

My son (he's four) was very pleased with himself that he got Alexa to respond to him last night.  He has a hard time with saying her name or understanding the "rules" (say her name first, speak clearly, etc).

My husband this morning goes "oh by the way we need X" and I said "why didn't you tell Alexa".  His response "I'm not speaking to that thing!"

Seriously, he asked me to make her stop the news brief this morning vs. addressing her directly.


----------



## mlewis78

Someone on MobileRead forums (perhaps he is also here?) mentioned that he pairs Echo with his ipod nano (using bluetooth). This should work for audiobooks if you have them on your ipod. I hadn't thought of that.  I have bluetooth on my nano, but my big ipod from a long while back does not have bluetooth.  Too bad, because I have a LOT of music on it.  Some of that music is not in my digital music collection.  I had an external hard drive that died.  I have the music on CDs, but then I have to rip them to my computer again.


----------



## intinst

mlewis78 said:


> *Someone on MobileRead forums (perhaps he is also here?) mentioned that he pairs Echo with his ipod nano (using bluetooth). This should work for audiobooks if you have them on your ipod.* I hadn't thought of that. I have bluetooth on my nano, but my big ipod from a long while back does not have bluetooth. Too bad, because I have a LOT of music on it. Some of that music is not in my digital music collection. I had an external hard drive that died. I have the music on CDs, but then I have to rip them to my computer again.


I've listened to audiobooks from my Fire, pairing it with the Echo via Bluetooth, and it works fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, you can listen to audiobooks using the bluetooth function and your other mobile device.    But it would be great to be able to listen to the audiobooks on our Amazon accounts with voice commands!  Hoping that will come up in a future update.

EDIT:  Oops, intinst beat me to it!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, you can listen to audiobooks using the bluetooth function and your other mobile device. But it would be great to be able to listen to the audiobooks on our Amazon accounts with voice commands! Hoping that will come up in a future update.
> 
> EDIT: *Oops, intinst beat me to it!*
> 
> Betsy


Probably won't happen again.


----------



## Toby

I need another Echo in my bedroom area for an alarm clock, audible books, etc. I listen to my books while getting dressed & washed up. It would be so much easier for me, because I'm usually washing up, dripping water everywhere while looking for my stylus to pause the sound iduring endless interruptions from family. My father now wants one to use as an alarm clock. Nothing can wake him up while he's sleeping, but I won't tell him that.


----------



## mlewis78

Toby said:


> I need another Echo in my bedroom area for an alarm clock, audible books, etc. I listen to my books while getting dressed & washed up. It would be so much easier for me, because I'm usually washing up, dripping water everywhere while looking for my stylus to pause the sound iduring endless interruptions from family. My father now wants one to use as an alarm clock. Nothing can wake him up while he's sleeping, but I won't tell him that.


I was going to ask if many of your are taking your echo all around your house or apartment. I took mine into the bedroom last night just so I could use the alarm for getting up today. Then back to the living room once I got up. When I couldn't sleep last night, I listened to a podcast on it.


----------



## intinst

Toby said:


> I need another Echo in my bedroom area for an alarm clock, audible books, etc. *I listen to my books while getting dressed & washed up. It would be so much easier for me, because I'm usually washing up, dripping water everywhere while looking for my stylus to pause the sound iduring endless interruptions from family.* My father now wants one to use as an alarm clock. Nothing can wake him up while he's sleeping, but I won't tell him that.


Discovered a problem with listening to Audiobooks on the Echo tonight. Loonlover called me while I was listening to one and when I told it to pause, it said I could control it from the bluetooth device, and continued playing the book. So that part would be better if they could originate from the echo device rather than a Fire or phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, that's why they need to add audiobooks to the library of things she can control.  I don't really see any way the Echo could control playback on the device.  It's a bluetooth receiver, at least right now.

It's amazing how quickly we get used to telling her to do all the stuff, isn't it? 

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

I move mine almost every morning from the kitchen to my bathroom without any problems. The blue ring lights up and spins until it connects with my WiFi again. It plays some low pitched notes, then says "Hello!"  I like to listen to the local news traffic and weather while I get dressed. I used to just crank the volume up on my kindle, but it always sounds a bit tinny. I also love interrupting her to tell me the time or her own weather forecast!  Alexa is now a part of my morning routine.


----------



## D/W

mlewis78 said:


> I was going to ask if many of your are taking your echo all around your house or apartment. I took mine into the bedroom last night just so I could use the alarm for getting up today. Then back to the living room once I got up. When I couldn't sleep last night, I listened to a podcast on it.


My Echo lives in the kitchen/dining area, where it gets a lot of use. It's too much hassle for me to move it from room to room, but I'd love to have another one for the bedroom (not for $199, however).


----------



## Atunah

What we need are companion Echo's. Smaller versions that connect to the "Mother" that are like extensions. Doesn't have to have the same sound, wouldn't if it was smaller anyway. Just so one could keep the extension device in the bathroom, bedroom, etc. Sell them for 39.99 for prime members   Baby Echo's. 

My Echo is in one spot, central to living/eating area. But I have a townhome style apartment and it would be nice to have a  smaller version in the bathroom area upstairs for waking up.


----------



## Patricia

I move mine back and forth from the living room to the bedroom.  I have a small ranch house, so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## SandraMiller

Atunah said:


> What we need are companion Echo's. Smaller versions that connect to the "Mother" that are like extensions. Doesn't have to have the same sound, wouldn't if it was smaller anyway. Just so one could keep the extension device in the bathroom, bedroom, etc. Sell them for 39.99 for prime members  Baby Echo's.


This is a terrific idea--I'd buy more than one of those. Did they send you the feedback survey; did you recommend this idea to them? Sadly I didn't think of that when I did mine. I did tell them we'd like audiobook control through the Echo, and sports scores, though.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't done my survey yet. I have to be on the regular desktop computer for that one and be settled.  

If its still available, I'll put it in as suggestion.


----------



## SandraMiller

Oh, terrific!  I'm crossing my fingers that they listen.


----------



## mlewis78

Atunah said:


> What we need are companion Echo's. Smaller versions that connect to the "Mother" that are like extensions. Doesn't have to have the same sound, wouldn't if it was smaller anyway. Just so one could keep the extension device in the bathroom, bedroom, etc. Sell them for 39.99 for prime members  Baby Echo's.
> 
> My Echo is in one spot, central to living/eating area. But I have a townhome style apartment and it would be nice to have a smaller version in the bathroom area upstairs for waking up.


I love this idea. In fact I was thinking of it just before I read your post. You put it in just the right words!


----------



## mlewis78

My apartment is small but long, and I'm not good when I first get up, so I would really like a companion one.  I drop things a lot (but not the Echo . . . yet) when I first get up.  Definitely don't want to buy another for full or prime price.

I'm starting to see this as the wave of the future in electronics.  Little clocks you can talk to and get the weather and news from.


----------



## mlewis78

I paired it with my ipod nano last night, just to see how it works.  It was easy.  I have an older ipod (30GB) with tons of music, but it is not bluetooth enabled.

I will try again tonight to pair with my laptop.  I realized after reading something in Mobileread forums that I need to tell Echo to pair with bluetooth.  That may be why I had a problem the 2nd time I tried to pair it.  Don't know what the problem was the first time when it said it was connected but had an X through the signal icon.


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> What we need are companion Echo's. Smaller versions that connect to the "Mother" that are like extensions. Doesn't have to have the same sound, wouldn't if it was smaller anyway. Just so one could keep the extension device in the bathroom, bedroom, etc. Sell them for 39.99 for prime members  Baby Echo's.


Baby Echos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> What we need are companion Echo's. Smaller versions that connect to the "Mother" that are like extensions. Doesn't have to have the same sound, wouldn't if it was smaller anyway. Just so one could keep the extension device in the bathroom, bedroom, etc. Sell them for 39.99 for prime members  Baby Echo's.
> 
> My Echo is in one spot, central to living/eating area. But I have a townhome style apartment and it would be nice to have a smaller version in the bathroom area upstairs for waking up.


This is an excellent idea. You'd have to have a Big Echo  so people couldn't buy just the little ones. It would be like an auxiliary. I like the idea of smaller more distant Echos. There's a name for smaller, more distant sounds.... 

Anyway, you don't have to have a survey to give feedback, you can give feedback at any time right from the app--on the main left side menu, towards the bottom, there's General Feedback.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is an excellent idea. You'd have to have a Big Echo  so people couldn't buy just the little ones. It would be like an auxiliary. I like the idea of smaller more distant Echos. There's a name for smaller, more distant sounds....
> 
> Anyway, you don't have to have a survey to give feedback, you can give feedback at any time right from the app--on the main left side menu, towards the bottom, there's General Feedback.
> 
> Betsy


There is no way in this lifetime that I will ever be capable of typing on a phone or even a tablet. Cannot do it. It would take me hours and lots of stabbing the wrong thing. It takes me like 5 times, just to type passwords on my devices. To think of writing a whole sentence, or even a paragraph makes me     

So its the survey on a regular keyboard or nothing really.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is an excellent idea. You'd have to have a Big Echo  so people couldn't buy just the little ones. It would be like an auxiliary. I like the idea of smaller more distant Echos. There's a name for smaller, more distant sounds....
> 
> Anyway, you don't have to have a survey to give feedback, you can give feedback at any time right from the app--on the main left side menu, towards the bottom, there's General Feedback.
> 
> Betsy


So we're talkin' Echo echos here, aren't we?


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> There is no way in this lifetime that I will ever be capable of typing on a phone or even a tablet. Cannot do it. It would take me hours and lots of stabbing the wrong thing. It takes me like 5 times, just to type passwords on my devices. To think of writing a whole sentence, or even a paragraph makes me
> 
> So its the survey on a regular keyboard or nothing really.


I have the Echo app on my desktop computer and it includes the general feedback button.


----------



## Atunah

I had no idea they have a Echo thingy for the computer. Like a browser add on? Or a software thingy? My computer doesn't do apps as far as I can tell. 

I'll just put it in the survey if I ever get to it. Trying not to get overly compicated here.


----------



## intinst

I just went to this address: http://echo.amazon.com

eta: I set a bookmark for it and use it to control the Echo while I'm on the computer: volume, stations, and searches


----------



## Atunah

Oh how neat. I didn't even know this existed. Really useful also to look something up from the history if I lost track of a station or such. More of a pain on a phone with my touch screen challenged fingers. 

Thanks intinst


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> Oh how neat. I didn't even know this existed. Really useful also to look something up from the history if I lost track of a station or such. More of a pain on a phone with my touch screen challenged fingers.
> 
> Thanks intinst


You are very welcome!


----------



## Patricia

Maybe the idea of "baby echoes" was Amazon's intention all along, thus the name "Echo".  Just a thought.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Patricia said:


> Maybe the idea of "baby echoes" was Amazon's intention all along, thus the name "Echo". Just a thought.


I was thinking they'd be Echo-squared!

I'd love to have a second Echo for my bedroom, but id want the same sound. Probably a pipe dream, as I might pay $99 for it, but $199 is right out!

I'm not keen on moving Alexa around, she'd always be in the wrong place. She lives in the living room where i spend most of my waking time. I can talk to her via the pass-through from my kitchen. Some advantage to being an apartment dweller...


----------



## mlewis78

Argh!  I paired and connected my echo and my laptop (manage bluetooth devices shows this), but I still get another box, "bluetooth operations," that says the signal strength on my echo is nothing (signal icon Xed out -- so apparently there is no signal strength).


----------



## mlewis78

Someone on Mobileread Forums posted this link to Geekwire of a radio interview with Alexa. It starts at 9:25. I love this. At some points, my Echo heard her name and lit up (answered once).

http://www.geekwire.com/2015/geekwire-radio-amazon-echos-alexa-joins-us-special-guest/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm not keen on moving Alexa around, she'd always be in the wrong place. She lives in the living room where i spend most of my waking time. I can talk to her via the pass-through from my kitchen. Some advantage to being an apartment dweller...


I think if I'm going to be down in the studio for awhile, or hubby is going to be working in the garage for awhile, we'll move it.

And a tip...

While it won't help much for listening to Alexa, we did realize that you can use the microphone on the remote for a kind of intercom to Alexa. If you keep it on your bedside table, or in your office space, or wherever, as you think of things, you can add them to your shopping list or todo list when you think of them.

Also, if you just say *add butter* you don't have to say shopping list. If you say *call Ann in Arlington* or *go to doctor*she'll add it to the todo list, you don't have to specify the todo list. If you say *Add Buy fabric** she'll put fabric on the shopping list, so if you want it on your todo list, you have to say *Add Buy Fabric to todo list* or, even shorter, *todo buy fabric*. Obviously, if you aren't using the remote mic, you have to say *Alexa* first.

Betsy

*clearly I don't need a reminder to buy fabric, just an example.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> Someone on Mobileread Forums posted this link to Geekwire of a radio interview with Alexa. It starts at 9:25. I love this. At some points, my Echo heard her name and lit up (answered once).
> 
> http://www.geekwire.com/2015/geekwire-radio-amazon-echos-alexa-joins-us-special-guest/


I've heard that, it's great!!! Thanks for posting it.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think if I'm going to be down in the studio for awhile, or hubby is going to be working in the garage for awhile, we'll move it.
> 
> And a tip...
> 
> While it won't help much for listening to Alexa, we did realize that you can use the microphone on the remote for a kind of intercom to Alexa. If you keep it on your bedside table, or in your office space, or wherever, as you think of things, you can add them to your shopping list or todo list when you think of them.
> 
> Also, if you just say *add butter* you don't have to say shopping list. If you say *call Ann in Arlington* or *go to doctor*she'll add it to the todo list, you don't have to specify the todo list. If you say *Add Buy fabric** she'll put fabric on the shopping list, so if you want it on your todo list, you have to say *Add Buy Fabric to todo list* or, even shorter, *todo buy fabric*. Obviously, if you aren't using the remote mic, you have to say *Alexa* first.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> *clearly I don't need a reminder to buy fabric, just an example.


I just say, Alexa, hey I need canned mushrooms" and it adds it to my shopping list. The hey is optional and probably not helping


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I just say, Alexa, hey I need canned mushrooms" and it adds it to my shopping list. The hey is optional and probably not helping


LOL, but isn't it cool that it doesn't hurt to say "hey"? I love that I don't have to specify shopping list, or, in most cases, to-do list. The programming is awesome.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> I just say, Alexa, hey I need canned mushrooms" and it adds it to my shopping list. The hey is optional and probably not helping


Intinst was reading this post aloud to me. Canned mushrooms are now on our shopping list.


----------



## cinisajoy

loonlover said:


> Intinst was reading this post aloud to me. Canned mushrooms are now on our shopping list.


Do you need canned mushrooms?


----------



## Atunah

Always have a stock of canned mushrooms in the house, and canned tomatoes and paste. Its the base for many of my "I don't know what the heck to cook" recipes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> Intinst was reading this post aloud to me. Canned mushrooms are now on our shopping list.


*Giggle*

Sounds like you'll be getting mushrooms!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Always have a stock of canned mushrooms in the house, and canned tomatoes and paste. Its the base for many of my "I don't know what the heck to cook" recipes.


The Festival mushrooms (blue can) are really good. Used them this Thanksgiving in a recipe.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

THey only have 2 kind at my grocery store. (HEB). One is the brand, can't recall the name, I think it starts with a G, the other is the store brand and they are even better and only like $1.10 a can or so. I love mushrooms, but don't always have fresh ones in the house. Makes any sauce extra special too. And I make my ground beef curry with it, which is one of of those "I don't know what to make for dinner" recipes. Which reminds me. 

Alexa, hey, I need some ground beef.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> THey only have 2 kind at my grocery store. (HEB). One is the brand, can't recall the name, I think it starts with a G, the other is the store brand and they are even better and only like $1.10 a can or so. I love mushrooms, but don't always have fresh ones in the house. Makes any sauce extra special too. And I make my ground beef curry with it, which is one of of those "I don't know what to make for dinner" recipes. Which reminds me.
> 
> Alexa, hey, I need some ground beef.


Reading this to hubby and great, now we have ground beef on our shopping list!  LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think you people better be careful what you talk about.  I mean, if you're a nefarious dude planning a bank heist, Alexa might turn you over to the authorities!


----------



## mlewis78

I noticed on the geekwire radio program that the man said thank you and Alexa replied something.  I just added to shopping list and after it confirmed, I said "Alexa, thank you" and it said "My pleasure."  LOL.  

Had a little trouble at first playing Louis Armstrong.  She gave me a Christmas song of his.  I said stop. Play Louie Armstrong not Christmas and she came up with some other pop artist's collection.  I asked for Louie Armstrong Hot 5s and 7s and she came up with some other idea.  Finally, I said "Play Louie Armstrong 'You're Driving Me Crazy"" and she played it.  I guess my Hot 5s and 7s are not in my Amazon music, but they are in my itunes.


----------



## Toby

I have found that if I lower the sound because the music is too loud & I forget to turn up the volume, than Alexa has trouble hearing me. I have to repeat. Does anyone have this happen? Also, if you say, "Alexa, hi." Alexa will say "hello".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have that problem when the volume is too loud, but not too soft.

"Conversation" between me and Alexa, who was playing music.

Me: *Alexa, shut up* <silence>

Me: *Alexa, I'm sorry*

Alexa: No worries.

Me: *Alexa, do you like me?*

Alexa: Yes.

I'm starting to scare myself.


----------



## mlewis78

So funny, Betsy!

The next time I said "Alexa, thank you,"  she answered "No problem."  I may stop thanking it.


----------



## 3pointers

Sorry I'm so late in replying about my question for checking shopping list on other apps.  Thank you, this helps a lot to know I don't HAVE to buy a Fire to make everything work better.  Not that I wouldn't mind having one, but my pockets are not bottomless.

TJ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> Had a little trouble at first playing Louis Armstrong. She gave me a Christmas song of his. I said stop. Play Louie Armstrong not Christmas and she came up with some other pop artist's collection. I asked for Louie Armstrong Hot 5s and 7s and she came up with some other idea. Finally, I said "Play Louie Armstrong 'You're Driving Me Crazy"" and she played it. I guess my Hot 5s and 7s are not in my Amazon music, but they are in my itunes.


Marti, you can also say *Alexa play Louis Armstrong in Prime* and she'll play all Louis Armstrong music in Prime.

Alexa will play music from your library, if you have any. If you don't have any, she'll switch to Prime--she doesn't seem to mix.

I found that because I had some bargain Christmas albums I had bought a few years ago, if I asked for an artist, quite often, the only music I had by that artist was from some of these Christmas albums, and that was what she would play. I thought, initially, wow, she's being seasonal! 

So, if you want to play something outside your collection, you need to specify *in Prime*. If you want a specific song or album from prime you can say *Alexa play Louis Armstrong 5s and 7s in Prime*, and if it's in Prime, it'll play it. If it isn't available in Prime, she'll play a sample and ask if you want to add it (buy it) to your library.

Betsy


----------



## cyndi.st

I was sent an invite along with the many thousands of others the last two rounds.  =) My delivery date is Feb 18 and my son who lives in a different state his is in stock around May or July. He has plenty of time to change his mind. 
Looking forward to Echo arriving. Can't wait to see how she interacts with the birds. lol Think I will teach birds to say Alexa. 
Cindy


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy, I am going to start another thread about the Amazon music importer.  I'm trying to import everything from my external hard drive so that I can hear it on the Echo (had to pay $25 because I have more than 250 songs).  I'm so frustrated because it is taking so long to import my mp3s.  More on another thread.


----------



## LaraAmber

I pulled up the app today to see what happened if I told Echo to start playing music at my house while I was at work.  My husband has today off work and was sitting on the couch playing video games with Echo behind him.      It worked.  Now if I could get Echo to say things to him.  "Hey you!  Put on some pants!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LaraAmber said:


> I pulled up the app today to see what happened if I told Echo to start playing music at my house while I was at work. My husband has today off work and was sitting on the couch playing video games with Echo behind him.  It worked. Now if I could get Echo to say things to him. "Hey you! Put on some pants!"


I was wishing I could use it as in intercom by speaking into the mic on the remote. That would be cool.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Record a message as mp3, upload to the amazon music cloud and play it from away to scare hubby.  


Joking aside, I actually thought my husband did just that. Have Alexa play something while I was home and he was at work. The reason I thought so is because Alexa just started playing music while I was sitting here reading. And the song was from Steely Dan, which he knows I totally hate and he likes. So I thought, he just did that, didn't he. But then I looked and it was a iheartradio station and not an actual song. And it wasn't a Steely Dan station, some other artist so one could not have known that song would be the first. Still don't know why she just started playing. That was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SandraMiller

I have accidentally started my Echo playing while we were out shopping--I had paused the music when we left.  I was using the shopping list, and on my phone it shows the Now Playing bar across the bottom...when we got home we had music waiting for us


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Record a message as mp3, upload to the amazon music cloud and play it from away to scare hubby.


I like the way you think!

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

I am scheduled to get my Echo on the 21st.  I have been haunting my account to see if it has shipped.  No deal...hurry up Amazon, ship it already... 

Can you tell I can't wait?


----------



## readingril

Mine too... I don't see how it'll get here by tomorrow if there's no signs of shipping? *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> Record a message as mp3, upload to the amazon music cloud and play it from away to scare hubby.


That's brilliant!


----------



## Atunah

It would of course be way more effective if one could get Alexa to read the message back. But until she gets text to speak for stuff, no can do.


----------



## readingril

readingril said:


> Mine too... I don't see how it'll get here by tomorrow if there's no signs of shipping? *taps foot impatiently*


Really, Amazon? 8pm tomorrow evening? I'll believe it when I see it (still not shipped).


----------



## Tripp

readingril said:


> Really, Amazon? 8pm tomorrow evening? I'll believe it when I see it (still not shipped).


Same here. I could be wrong but I think prior shipments were ahead of schedule. Makes me wonder if their shipment from the manufacturer is delayed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> Really, Amazon? 8pm tomorrow evening? I'll believe it when I see it (still not shipped).


Sometimes with the Kindles I didn't get the shipping notice until late the day before the Kindle was due...and they got here on time. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

I'm going with your very positive attitude Betsy... I need a bit of a pickmeup at the moment, and this arriving tomorrow evening would do it!


----------



## Atunah

My Echo didn't show tracking til the morning of the delivery date. It shipped with Fedex, which for me is more on the rare side now.

Alexa is giving me the creeps sometimes. I sit here reading while news are on in the backround, low volume. Suddenly Alexa says something like such and such added to your to-do list. I grab my phone to see what the heck she added and it says

"Tropes call bob" 

Your guess is as good as mine.  . I don't even wanna know what that means. replayed that part from the TV several times but nothing happened and nothing in the commercial that was on at the time sounds remotely like "Alexa tropes call bob" 

I don't know any stinking Bob


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> My Echo didn't show tracking til the morning of the delivery date. It shipped with Fedex, which for me is more on the rare side now.
> 
> Alexa is giving me the creeps sometimes. I sit here reading while news are on in the backround, low volume. Suddenly Alexa says something like such and such added to your to-do list. I grab my phone to see what the heck she added and it says
> 
> "Tropes call bob"
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine. . I don't even wanna know what that means. replayed that part from the TV several times but nothing happened and nothing in the commercial that was on at the time sounds remotely like "Alexa tropes call bob"
> 
> I don't know any stinking Bob


That's hysterical, Atunah.

I have no clue what the rest of the family will think of her. Or why I spent $99 on her!


----------



## cinisajoy

Atunah said:


> My Echo didn't show tracking til the morning of the delivery date. It shipped with Fedex, which for me is more on the rare side now.
> 
> Alexa is giving me the creeps sometimes. I sit here reading while news are on in the backround, low volume. Suddenly Alexa says something like such and such added to your to-do list. I grab my phone to see what the heck she added and it says
> 
> "Tropes call bob"
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine. . I don't even wanna know what that means. replayed that part from the TV several times but nothing happened and nothing in the commercial that was on at the time sounds remotely like "Alexa tropes call bob"
> 
> I don't know any stinking Bob


Breakfast on Bun
Battery operated Boyfriend
Book on Bed


----------



## mlewis78

I think you will get your Echo.  Mine came by Fedex from CA in two days.  Maybe they are doing 1-day shipping.  Amazon has been putting off until the last minute a lot for me.


----------



## readingril

Thanks, existing Echo'ians.  Hopefully I'll wake up with a shipping notice! None of my Kindles ever arrived with a same day alert.

*Update:*
Bummer...



> Hello,
> 
> We're writing about the order you placed on January 03, 2015. Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:
> 
> "Amazon Echo"
> New Delivery Estimate: February 04, 2015
> 
> We'll make every effort to get the delayed item(s) to you as soon as possible. If there are other items in your order, they'll be shipped according to the delivery estimates listed in the order details in Your Account.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rats!


----------



## mlewis78

Sorry.  Have you received shipping email yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> Thanks, existing Echo'ians.  Hopefully I'll wake up with a shipping notice! None of my Kindles ever arrived with a same day alert.
> 
> *Update:*
> Bummer...


ARRRGH! *hugs* *passes chocolate*

Betsy


----------



## readingril

No shipping email, probably 'til early February?

*takes the chocolate*

I was really looking forward to something like Miss Alexa to temporarily divert my brain from other things at the moment... alas, it's not meant to be.


----------



## Tripp

*sniffle* (taking some chocolate).  I am delayed as well.  I was so looking forward to playing with my bright shiny new toy.  Oh well...trying to look at the bright side.  I did have a sneaking hunch.


----------



## readingril

Tripp said:


> *sniffle* (taking some chocolate). I am delayed as well. I was so looking forward to playing with my bright shiny new toy. Oh well...trying to look at the bright side. I did have a sneaking hunch.


At least neither of us got our new play toy!


----------



## corkyb

At lease you all have one on it's way.  Sometime.  I can't even get*&$#**&^  invitations.  Any tricks?

Paula


----------



## CozyMama

Paula, I never got an official invitation in my email. I just kept going to the Echo page on Amazon. For weeks it showed the 'thanks for your request' page, and then one day I was able to put Echo in my cart and check out! It was the same for my husband. My ship date isn't until later in March, but I never would have known I had been invited if I hadn't been checking that page regularly. 

Monica


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I'm one of the folks who keeps going to the echo page but can't get past the 'you must have an invitation' message. And on the echo page it now says 'usually ships in 4-6 months'! Ack.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Almost everyone I know that got an invitation after the first round were able to buy their Echo about 12-24 hours before the invitation arrived.  That's what happened to me.

CozyMama is the first person I've seen report no invitation at all...maybe they've stopped sending the invites out if someone has gone ahead and purchased before the invite is sent.

Betsy


----------



## MyraScott

I just got my invite.  Will be ordering Saturday, along with the $72 discount on Prime!  I figure that saves me $27...  Such a smart shopper.


----------



## ReadingJoy

I was browsing on this site one day a few weeks ago and read about the Amazon Echo and all the excitement it had generated.  Hmm, sounded like a great new gadget.  So, I requested an invitation about a week ago, and yesterday I was able to order the Echo!  I ordered it at 1:02 PM, and at 1:36, my "invitation" arrived.  So, like many of you, I was just a bit ahead of the invitation.   Long wait, though......June or July.  Oh, well, it will be fun whenever it arrives!  Thanks for all of the tips you've been sharing.  Looking forward to reading even more.


----------



## readingril

OH! Just got a text notice that my package with Amazon Echo has been shipped. The text lists the expected delivery date as tomorrow... the website says Monday! Either way much better than the extra added couple o' weeks they told me the other day! Woohoo!

Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Tripp

Mine is on the way too!  Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Atunah

So glad its coming faster than feared.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ReadingJoy said:


> I was browsing on this site one day a few weeks ago and read about the Amazon Echo and all the excitement it had generated. Hmm, sounded like a great new gadget. So, I requested an invitation about a week ago, and yesterday I was able to order the Echo! I ordered it at 1:02 PM, and at 1:36, my "invitation" arrived. So, like many of you, I was just a bit ahead of the invitation.  Long wait, though......June or July. Oh, well, it will be fun whenever it arrives! Thanks for all of the tips you've been sharing. Looking forward to reading even more.


July now...Good lord! At least you're on the list and can hope for faster shipment.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

MyraScott said:


> I just got my invite. Will be ordering Saturday, along with the $72 discount on Prime! I figure that saves me $27...  Such a smart shopper.


The way things are going, waiting till Saturday may cost you a month of delivery time...


----------



## Toby

MyraScott, how could you get an invite if you don't have Prime already, or are you renewing your Prime? 

I was also listening to the news when twice the Echo added something to my list as well.

My friend will be getting his Echo in June.

Thanks for letting us know that the App works when I am at work. Hehehehehe! I'm gleefully rubbing my hands. 

Yay! Glad that you get your Echos sooner. Enjoy your new Echos, folks.


----------



## corkyb

What is the $72 Prime discount?  Haven't heard of that?
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

corkyb said:


> What is the $72 Prime discount? Haven't heard of that?
> Paula


Paula, see the separate thread! 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207335.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> MyraScott, how could you get an invite if you don't have Prime already, or are you renewing your Prime?


You can get the invite without Prime, I believe--you just can't get the discount without Prime. I'm pretty sure in the initial announcement, Amazon encouraged people to get Prime as it would pay for itself with the discount. (Might be mis-remembering that--don't hold me to it, LOL!)

You can't, as far as I can tell, renew Prime with the $72 offer. More details here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207335.0.html

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Finally got the bluetooth connection between my Echo and laptop working this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Might have missed this but: if you create your shopping list via the Echo, will it read it back to you for you to transcribe, or do you have to use the app to get it in a printable/readable format?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Might have missed this but: if you create your shopping list via the Echo, will it read it back to you for you to transcribe, or do you have to use the app to get it in a printable/readable format?


Yes, you missed it  One of the most common requests here is to have Alexa be able to read the list back to you. Maybe by the time you get yours....

You have to read the app. You can't even export it to another format or print it.

Since Fred goes shopping, when we do the paper grocery list for him, I just call up the app and copy things over. We both use it to add things to as we think of them during the week. Yes, Fred uses it *does happy dance* though he wouldn't have a clue how to use the app.

Betsy


----------



## ReadingJoy

The Hooded Claw said:


> July now...Good lord! At least you're on the list and can hope for faster shipment.


Amazon's estimate of arrival was "between June 3rd and July 9th." I'm hoping that means May..or sooner!


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> Might have missed this but: if you create your shopping list via the Echo, will it read it back to you for you to transcribe, or do you have to use the app to get it in a printable/readable format?


I thought I read somewhere you can use the Echo website to view / print the shopping list?

Hopefully I can let y'all know later. 

It's out for delivery with FedEx but I'll be dadwatching in the DC area then, hopefully I'll make it home before the 'blizzard' begins so I can play with it tonight!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> I thought I read somewhere you can use the Echo website to view / print the shopping list?
> 
> Hopefully I can let y'all know later.
> 
> It's out for delivery with FedEx but I'll be dadwatching in the DC area then, hopefully I'll make it home before the 'blizzard' begins so I can play with it tonight!


I *think* you can print it as a webpage from the browser. I'll check....

Betsy


----------



## SandraMiller

When I open my Shopping List at echo.amazon.com, there's an option at the top right corner to print the shopping list.  Which is great, because my phone is so slow the Echo app hardly runs on there...


----------



## readingril

SandraMiller said:


> echo.amazon.com


That link is such a tease. It wants me to sent up my echo-that-isn't-here.


----------



## SandraMiller

readingril said:


> That link is such a tease. It wants me to sent up my echo-that-isn't-here.


Ach, sorry about that  I do hope it shows up soon--you are going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## D/W

SandraMiller said:


> When I open my Shopping List at echo.amazon.com, there's an option at the top right corner to print the shopping list. Which is great, because my phone is so slow the Echo app hardly runs on there...


Yes, you can print the Echo shopping list from that web page. The formatting of the printed page isn't ideal, but it's nice to have the option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SandraMiller said:


> When I open my Shopping List at echo.amazon.com, there's an option at the top right corner to print the shopping list. Which is great, because my phone is so slow the Echo app hardly runs on there...


That's a good thing . . . thanks.

Not that I'll have an echo to play with before May . . . . . . . I'm not really in a hurry though: would have limited play/learning time until tax season is over anyway.


----------



## SandraMiller

Agh--tax season--that's scary!    Wish I could say "Alexa, prepare my tax returns."

(Not that I want to replace accountants or anything.  Besides, just thinking of the programming behind that request makes me break out in hives.  )


----------



## ReadingJoy

Not that I'll have an echo to play with before May . . . . . . . I'm not really in a hurry though: would have limited play/learning time until tax season is over anyway.
[/quote]

Do you mind if I ask what your projected delivery date is for May..early May or late May? Seems so far away, but Amazon has surprised us before!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ReadingJoy said:


> Not that I'll have an echo to play with before May . . . . . . . I'm not really in a hurry though: would have limited play/learning time until tax season is over anyway.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what your projected delivery date is for May..early May or late May? Seems so far away, but Amazon has surprised us before!


The 14th I think.


----------



## Tripp

My Echo has been out for delivery since 7AM.  UPS is usually here around 3-4PM.  It's 5PM and UPS is stop a no show.  Waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## readingril

Mine arrived by FedEx @ 3pm while I was at my Dad's house, usually an hour away, but it took two hours to get home. Forget dinner, I sent hubby out to pick up carry-out while Alexa and I got to know each other.

We're having radio station battles, me some country music, him Jack-FM.


----------



## Atunah

First few days with the new family member are especially fun.


----------



## Tripp

She arrived!!!!  Back in awhile...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I note that Tripp did not return last night. This is probably a good thing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Tripp

I'm back...   I love this device. It has limitations and I am sure that this is not news to those who already have it, but I can definitely see where this will go and how Amazon will expand it's capabilities.  My son had fun with it but he would ask Alexa questions using a cheesy British accent...I have no idea where that came from.  I had to tell him that he was confusing Alexa and to speak normally.  

My husband just rolled his eyes and I am not sure that he sees the coolness that is Alexa.  However, he is constantly calling me and asking how to spell a word.  I will train him to ask Alexa.  

I am still trying to figure out how to get my playlists to run.  Alexa doesn't seem to understand me, so that will be my project today.  I think I will rename my collections first so that it is easy for me to remember.  I especially love the radio feature and totally didn't expect that.  We don't have radios in the house any longer and sometimes when I am in the car and want to finish listening to something, I have to stay in the car.  Now I can get home and get in the house and ask Alexa to play the channel I was listening to.  

Today is housecleaning day, so I plan to put her through the paces while I am working around downstairs.  I love music when I work so that will be on most of the day...  This is so much fun.


----------



## cyndi.st

She sounds fun. I can't wait to get mine. I figure she will go downstairs away from the birds. What I like is the shopping list. I am always saying we need this and forget to write it down and forget and when we make our list I'm like okay what did I say we needed? Now I can just tell Alexa and hopefully she will store it in her vast memory.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cyndi, we use the shopping list all the time, it works well.

Tripp, my playlists were there under Music in the Echo app; to get them to play I just said *Play [Playlist Name] playlist*

I added a new playlist a few minutes ago to test and it hasn't appeared in the app yet, but while I was typing this I asked it to *Play Pete Seeger Playlist* and she said "Playing Pete Seeger Playlist" and commenced.

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

Thanks Betsy

I think my problem earlier was that my one playlist had a difficult to remember title (something like "all music but rock and roll".  I am not even sure now).  Rather than try and get Alexa to find it by hit or miss, I renamed it "Lisa's Favorites".  Now asking for it is easy peasy.  

I listened while doing housework today.  When I vacuumed, I told Alexa to pause.  When I finished, I told her to resume.  So cool.  Also, I was listening to a song and it was so nice to ask Alexa who the artist was.  I got the artist, name of the song and the album it came from.

I used the shopping list for groceries today as well.  While looking at a recipe I just told Alexa to add any ingredients I needed.  I kept calling it my grocery list and it wasn't confused.  

Yeah, she is here to stay.  I just ordered another power cord so I can move it around the house if I want to.


----------



## readingril

I just asked her
"Whatcha doin' "
and she replied
"I'm answering questions and learning more"


----------



## Sandpiper

Delivery date for my Echo has been changed from March 5 to February 26.


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't asked Alexa to play playlists, but she seems confused when I ask for a particular album, as if she wants to play singles.  It is probably the way I ask.

Did I mention I had bluetooth connection with laptop and lost it the next day?  It says it is paired, but the bluetooth page for my laptop has disappeared.  I only see Echo on the devices page.  I emailed Amazon about it and they sent me an email suggesting I call them and what to have open.  Too tired today, but I will probably do that.


----------



## joangolfing

Mlewis78, Alexa will play your playlists from an online Echo app.  She doesn't know how to find it from spoken commands. Go to the Amazon Music tab and your playlists can be found and easily played from there.

She is only programmed to find artists who perform music.  She doesn't find composers easily.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Joan,

my experience with playlists (and Tripp's) is different--I was able to use spoken commands to play playlists quite easily. See Tripp's post, too.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tripp, my playlists were there under Music in the Echo app; to get them to play I just said *Play [Playlist Name] playlist*
> 
> I added a new playlist a few minutes ago to test and it hasn't appeared in the app yet, but while I was typing this I asked it to *Play Pete Seeger Playlist* and she said "Playing Pete Seeger Playlist" and commenced.


Agree that music by composer doesn't work; although you can ask for a specific symphony and she'll play that.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Agree that music by composer doesn't work; although you can ask for a specific symphony and she'll play that.


When I say, "Alexa, play Mozart" or "Alexa, play Beethoven," that works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> When I say, "Alexa, play Mozart" or "Alexa, play Beethoven," that works.


I thought I had done that before, but it wasn't working for me when I tested this morning... I'll have to try it again!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought I had done that before, but it wasn't working for me when I tested this morning... I'll have to try it again!
> 
> Betsy


I'm listening to Mozart right now.


----------



## Atunah

I can get Mozart to play just fine, its Liszt I have issues with, among others.

Don't try Liszt with a lisp  

They also have classical for reading playlists that seem to rotate. 

She does seem to have her moody moments though at times. I swear, she goes on strike and the light is on and she listens and doesn't respond, days nothing, just sits there taunting.


----------



## readingril

I love these instrumental music playlists! Great background music instead of having total quiet.

I was introducing my daughter to Alexa and set a timer and forgot about it. In the midst of a rather important phone call the timer goes off... and I'd totally forgotten I'd set it and ended up cutting off her life support (unplugging her). 

User error... my bad!

edit:
My son just walked by and asked
1) who's playing in the Superbowl
&
2) when is the Superbowl
and actually got answers. Is this new?


----------



## mlewis78

Last night when I asked it to play music, she announced a playlist I might like, Classical for Meditation and started playing it.


----------



## D/W

It's helpful that the timer can be set for either hours/minutes or clock time. That's really come in handy when cooking. Right now I have it set to go off at 4:10, so I don't forget to start the rice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, it has timers and alarms. So, I guess if you're setting something for a specific time, that's an alarm. 

Alexa is NOT a southern girl. I asked her to *add grits* to the shopping list and she added grapes. Twice. Third time was the charm, though, she got it!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

So I've been following this thread (since I started it!) and even though I didn't end up ordering an Echo with my first invitation, I'm wanting one more and more (partly for the whole shopping list thing) so I requested another invite a few days ago.  Haven't heard back yet - they're probably making me wait since I dissed them the first time around.


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it has timers and alarms. So, I guess if you're setting something for a specific time, that's an alarm.
> 
> *Alexa is NOT a southern girl*. I asked her to add grits to the shopping list and she added grapes. Twice. Third time was the charm, though, she got it!
> 
> Betsy


I have to stop reading these posts out loud. I received a weather report after I repeated the bolded part above.


----------



## mlewis78

I asked it to add broccoli and string beans to my shopping list.  She added broccoli steam.  So I took that off and added broccoli. Then asked to add string beans and she added "Alexa." Eventually she got it right.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> I have to stop reading these posts out loud. I received a weather report after I repeated the bolded part above.


I feel like we are going to end up talking to each other like you do with young children around. You know, "A L E X A is NOT a southern girl."
Or whispering. Life is so weird...


----------



## SandraMiller

Atunah said:


> I can get Mozart to play just fine, its Liszt I have issues with, among others.
> 
> Don't try Liszt with a lisp


I tried Liszt the other day...I had to tell her to play Franz Liszt, then we were cool. Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach she had no problem with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> I feel like we are going to end up talking to each other like you do with young children around. You know, "A L E X A is NOT a southern girl."
> Or whispering. Life is so weird...


We say "you know who" or "she who shall not be named" 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I just say, the Echo, the wake word, the device, or point & then say something. It's like shush, she can hear you. LOL!
Instead of pulling the cord for the timer/alarm, just say, "Alexa, stop." Then the person on the phone will wonder, who's Alexa?


----------



## mlewis78

Mine still like to look for music in Prime before getting it from my library.  I asked it to play Lawrence of Arabia, which is in my library.  She said she would play samples from Lawrence of Arabia.  Told her it's in my music library, but it took a while to get her to play from my library.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's so odd, Marti--that's the exact opposite of what mine does--she always goes to my library first and then Prime...  I wonder if there's a setting somewhere?  *off to look*

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I have a hard time with soundtracks that are in my library, especially ones with long titles (think The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring or The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies for example).  I've gone in and created playlists with my albums with shorter names so she can find them easier.  Then I just have to remember to include the word "playlist" when I ask her to play and it works much better.
I've also decided that if I ask her 3 times and I can't get her to do what I want, I break out the app and do it that way.  Then I will try it again the next time I want the same thing.  It keeps me from getting frustrated.


----------



## intinst

Andra said:


> I have a hard time with soundtracks that are in my library, especially ones with long titles (think The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring or The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies for example). I've gone in and created playlists with my albums with shorter names so she can find them easier. Then I just have to remember to include the word "playlist" when I ask her to play and it works much better.
> *I've also decided that if I ask her 3 times and I can't get her to do what I want, I break out the app and do it that way. Then I will try it again the next time I want the same thing. It keeps me from getting frustrated.*


Yep. I would keep saying the same thing, trying to enunciate it better each time, or getting louder, and it the Echo would interpret the same way. So especially with music, twice and then go to the app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hubby and I are very stubborn....


Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby and I are very stubborn....
> 
> 
> Betsy


LL will tell you I am as well. But after 5 or 6 (or 10) tries for some music artists and the Echo getting no closer to understanding my spoken words (Ferrante & Teicher) it became an exercise in futility to continue.


----------



## mlewis78

When I try carefully to enunciate, she doesn't understand me.  She likes plain talk.  I have not created any playlists in my Amazon library.  I only have the ones that they let us play for free.  I have playlists in itunes, but I don't think they transported over in the import process.


----------



## D/W

SandraMiller said:


> I tried Liszt the other day...I had to tell her to play Franz Liszt, then we were cool. Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach she had no problem with.


That's a great tip. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby and I are very stubborn....
> 
> 
> Betsy


But, really . . . . the app isn't an option for him, is it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, really . . . . the app isn't an option for him, is it?


No, but asking me to use the app is... I'm really the first "Alexa" we had in the house. 

Betsy


----------



## Patricia

I think Alexa just updated. 2249  Is that new?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm.... maybe so, I've got to log in to the app on my iPad.  Last time I had to do that it had updated!  Checking....

No, mine is still at 2221.  Maybe the app updated recently and that's why I had to log in.  But that could mean the update is coming... 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm still on 2221.


----------



## intinst

2249 here as well. We wondered why it seemed to turn on for a short without a request from one of us.


----------



## mlewis78

Mine is at 2249.  I didn't check yesterday but that is where it is now.


----------



## readingril

from here:

In addition to bug fixes, the latest software version for Amazon Echo (2249) includes new and enhanced features:

Control audio playback over Bluetooth with your voice

Amazon Echo now supports the AVRCP profile. When a compatible Bluetooth device is connected to your Amazon Echo, you can say simple commands to Amazon Echo to control audio playback from that device. To learn more, go to Pair Your Bluetooth Device with Amazon Echo.
Additional voice commands for Shopping and To-do Lists

You can now review and delete items on your Shopping and To-do Lists with your voice. To learn more, go to Manage Your Shopping & To-Do Lists.

To determine the current software version for Amazon Echo:

Open the Amazon Echo App.
Open the left navigation panel, and then select Settings.
Select your device, and then scroll down until you see Echo software version. You will see the current software version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> Additional voice commands for Shopping and To-do Lists
> 
> You can now review and delete items on your Shopping and To-do Lists with your voice. To learn more, go to Manage Your Shopping & To-Do Lists.


Off to check again...

EDIT: Hmmm, I'm showing 2249, and when I try to delete an item from my shopping list, following the instructions here, she tells me to delete it using the Echo app. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Checking the Echo app on my phone, I see I shifted to 2249 during the night. The ability to delete items from the shopping list using voice is welcome if it works!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Checking the Echo app on my phone, I see I shifted to 2249 during the night. The ability to delete items from the shopping list using voice is welcome if it works!


Sadly, I couldn't get it to work. Let me know if anyone else gets it to work. It referred me to the app. I've sent feedback to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

I sent feedback also. Nice to see new features.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> I sent feedback also. Nice to see new features.


If only they worked.  I know Amazon will fix it!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just experimented with my echo during lunch. I was able to get the echo to read my shopping list to me using verbal commands, though it took two tries. I don't think this has worked before.

*Alexa read shopping list*

It will read the most recent five items, and ask if you want to hear more.

When I tried to delete items using verbal command, I had the same experience as Betsy. I was referred to the app.


----------



## intinst

readingril said:


> from here:
> 
> In addition to bug fixes, the latest software version for Amazon Echo (2249) includes new and enhanced features:
> 
> Control audio playback over Bluetooth with your voice
> 
> Amazon Echo now supports the AVRCP profile. When a compatible Bluetooth device is connected to your Amazon Echo, you can say simple commands to Amazon Echo to control audio playback from that device. To learn more, go to Pair Your Bluetooth Device with Amazon Echo.
> Additional voice commands for Shopping and To-do Lists
> 
> You can now* review and delete items on your Shopping and To-do Lists with your voice.* To learn more, go to Manage Your Shopping & To-Do Lists.
> 
> To determine the current software version for Amazon Echo:
> 
> Open the Amazon Echo App.
> Open the left navigation panel, and then select Settings.
> Select your device, and then scroll down until you see Echo software version. You will see the current software version.


The page at Amazon now reads:
In addition to bug fixes, the latest software version for Amazon Echo (2249) includes a new and enhanced feature:

Additional voice commands for Shopping and To-do Lists
You can now *review items on your Shopping and To-do Lists with your voice.* To learn more, go to Manage Your Shopping & To-do Lists.

Guess they figured out that the delete by voice wasn't working and changed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

According to the help page:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201549900

Review your shopping Shopping or To-do List

*Alexa, what's on my Shopping List?*

*Alexa, what's on my To-do List?*

I just tried it and it worked like a charm. Yay!


----------



## Atunah

Is it just me or has Alexa's voice changed a bit. Some of the stuff she says sounds more "robotic" than it did in the past. Its in my head, isn't it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If there is a change, it's subtle.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> Is it just me or has Alexa's voice changed a bit. Some of the stuff she says sounds more "robotic" than it did in the past. Its in my head, isn't it.


Sorry Atunah, I've got bad news for you.








At least, I haven't heard a change yet. Forty years of working around jet airplanes may have had an affect on that, though.


----------



## readingril

It's only obvious to me with the TTS part of the Flash Briefing, not so much with anything else.

My son told me the Echo decided it wanted to play music at midnight last night. He was the only one downstairs at the time. I told him Alexa didn't want him to feel lonely.


----------



## Atunah

intinst said:


> Sorry Atunah, I've got bad news for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, I haven't heard a change yet. Forty years of working around jet airplanes may have had an affect on that, though.


hahaha . Well, if its in my head I can deal with it. I have hearing loss, but I would hope it wouldn't be that fast. 
Genetic material I can do nothing about. I need a head transplant. I need good ears, good eyes and a nice set of teeth. Put that on the donor card.


----------



## SandraMiller

DreamWeaver said:


> That's a great tip. Thanks!


I'm glad it's useful! I find if she doesn't recognize a song I'm asking for, if I tell her I want the song title and add "by Weird Al" (or whoever) she usually figures it out.

Did you know Alexa can do some translation work? I asked her earlier, "Alexa, what does the Spanish word _bruja_ mean?" and she defined it for me (my daughter didn't believe me when I told her what it meant, but she believed Alexa  ) You can also ask her how to say words in Spanish--how do you say face in Spanish, for instance. She'll tell you she can't pronounce it, but she'll put a card in the app giving you the word.


----------



## Atunah

It did send me the translations for a couple of things I asked to tell me what it is in german. Until I asked for the german word for Gooseberry. Then it just started playing music for me.


----------



## SandraMiller

That's funny--I wonder whether she's easily confused or just has a bit of an attitude?  

My kids like to tell her good night every night.  She has three different answers: "Good night," "Good night, sleep tight," and "Good night, don't let the bedbugs bite."  It's a competition for them...they think that she likes whoever she gives long answers to better than whoever she gives the short answer.  I've explained that it's random...there's no like/dislike behind it, but...kids, I guess.


----------



## D/W

My Echo updated to 2249 several days ago. I appreciate that Amazon listed one of the specific improvements on their Amazon Echo Software Updates page. I hope they do that in the future, too.


----------



## D/W

I just received the following email. Some great new features and enhancements!!!



> Dear Amazon Customer,
> 
> We hope you're enjoying Echo. We're working hard to add many of the features you've asked for, and we would like to update you on two new features.
> 
> Voice control for Spotify, iTunes, and Pandora: You can now enjoy hands-free voice control for these popular music services. To get started, simply connect your phone or tablet to Echo by saying "Alexa, pair my device." After you start playing your music, you can easily control it by saying the wake word and: play, pause, stop, next, or previous.
> 
> Simon Says: You've likely heard some of Echo's jokes - now there's another way to have fun with Echo. You can get Echo to repeat whatever you have in mind by starting with "Alexa, Simon says&#8230;" Here's a fun tip: you can covertly use the remote control from another room to get Echo to repeat what you say and surprise your family.
> 
> In addition to these new features, we've made numerous improvements based on your feedback. We have increased response speed and accuracy for many of your questions, expanded coverage of facts from Wikipedia, and added new spelling words and definitions. The companion app is now available on iOS and Android 5.0+, and you can now use the app to bulk delete items from your to-do and shopping lists. And we are just getting started.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback so far, it's been immensely helpful. Keep sharing your thoughts on what else we can do to make Echo even better - you can always provide feedback through the Echo app.
> 
> The Amazon Echo Team


----------



## Toby

I can't wait to do Simon Says on others. Hehehehe!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Simon says sounds like what Atunah was looking for! (I think it was Atunah?) I'm going to do this to hubby! *Alexa, Simon says do the dishes.* LOL!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.wctrib.com/news/state/3666896-amazons-new-voice-activated-echo-opens-online-world-minneapolis-author

This article on how an Echo helps an author with MS may interest some folks.


----------



## Tripp

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.wctrib.com/news/state/3666896-amazons-new-voice-activated-echo-opens-online-world-minneapolis-author
> 
> This article on how an Echo helps an author with MS may interest some folks.


Thanks for that. It was interesting. Though the author focused on the limitations of the Echo. I see that, but I prefer to think about its unlimited possibilities.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Simon says sounds like what Atunah was looking for! (I think it was Atunah?) I'm going to do this to hubby! *Alexa, Simon says do the dishes.* LOL!


Someone, can't recall now thought it would be neat to have Alexa say stuff you say and I suggested to upload your voice as mp3 and put it in the music cloud and then play it from anyway. 
This is neat as its in Alexa's voice, but you'll have to be near enough to use the remote. Maybe they can add voice control to the app and then we all can have Alexa talk to our cats and dogs when we aren't home.


----------



## Toby

Oh, that's a fantastic idea! 
I did Simon Says today. I never laughed so hard just thinking of doing it, then doing it. I have my next victim in mind. Hehehe! It's so much fun!


----------



## Sandpiper

I can now say I'm getting my Echo this month.   But not until the 26th.


----------



## D/W

"Simon Says" is a fun feature, but Echo doesn't understand my spouse's very common first name. Alexa always mangles it, which makes the output confusing, so I can't use it. That does lessen the element of surprise/creepy aspect. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to do this to hubby! *Alexa, Simon says do the dishes.* LOL!


Just a reminder: You don't have to say the wake word (Alexa) when using the Echo remote.



Sandpiper said:


> I can now say I'm getting my Echo this month.  But not until the 26th.


Quite a few people have reported lately that their Echo shipped ahead of schedule. I hope that happens for you. I know it's hard to wait.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, Alexa is really creeping me out now. I was trying to ask her something about the word significance. Don't ask. Has to do with when you ask her the meaning of life. Anywho, I didn't get farther than sign.....hmpf.

That is as far as I got before my tongue got wrapped around itself. Some words do still cause issues with me in english and my lack of proper "s" sound right now isn't helping. I got only that far yet she knew exactly the word I was asking about. I have no clue how she did that but she did. 

At times I have to say something over and over and it won't understand me and then this. I think she likes to play with me. Yep, she is getting feisty.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the reminder about not having to say Alexa when using the control.
Sandpiper, yay! How you get it sooner.
Yeah, yesterday I asked Alexa, Wikipedia: Buckwheat, & she heard something else & played a song. I repeated again & she heard right.
I went to bed laughing my head off, imaging doing the Simon Says to other people. I'm alreading planning what to say.


----------



## PurplePanda999

I am really enjoying my new Echo. However, it has started on its own a couple times. Once it told me what time it was and another time it started a flash news report. Note I was just reading at the time. This evening it asked if I wanted to hear Drake. The TV was on but there was nothing on regarding Drake. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Atunah

PurplePanda999 said:


> I am really enjoying my new Echo. However, it has started on its own a couple times. Once it told me what time it was and another time it started a flash news report. Note I was just reading at the time. This evening it asked if I wanted to hear Drake. The TV was on but there was nothing on regarding Drake. Has anyone else had this happen?


Yep, a few times. I too could not figure and and even went back on the TV with the DVR. It didn't repeat it. Who knows what it hears sometimes.


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> []Who knows what it hears sometimes.


She must hear voices in her head like everyone else!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh! After weeks of checking the Echo order page every single day and only getting the 'you must have an invitation' message, this morning I was FINALLY allowed to place an order    

Delivery June 17-July 23. I guess that is better than nothing but it will be a severe test of delayed gratification.


----------



## mlewis78

Hooray, Wisteria.  Sorry for the long wait though.


----------



## Toby

Yay! It's well worth the wait. Hope you get it sooner.


----------



## Meemo

I just got my new invitation today and ordered.  Looks like I'll have plenty of time to consider whether I really want it.


----------



## mlewis78

My bluetooth connection between Echo and my laptop came back yesterday early AM.  It had been paired but not connected.  Not sure how this happened, since I wasn't trying to connect it, but I'd just downloaded new itunes version, restarted and the Echo announced that it was connected.  Eerie!  It announced it again when I logged into my laptop this morning.  Perhaps the new update had something that helped it along.


----------



## Toby

Yay, Em! I love the Echo! It's worth it to me. When's your delivery date?


----------



## Meemo

Not to be delivered until June 22 - July 28.  Pretty wide window there!  I imagine it'll be sooner than that though. I still have mixed emotions about it - I love my Bose bluetooth speaker for music, it has great sound and connects well, but I'm drawn by the convenience of the shopping list feature on the Echo and being able to add to that list hands-free.  I can use my iPhone & Siri, but when I'm in the kitchen with messy hands, it isn't hands-free (unless it's plugged in - which now that I think about it, isn't such a bad idea....may have to try to remember that).  And I'm sure my grandkids will have great fun with the Echo when they're here.  Plus it'll be nice for my Amazon music (I have picked up a ridiculous amount of music over the last few years from Amazon).  Plus there's the Prime music & playlists, which I highly recommend.  I've played them through my phone on the Bose speaker, but this would be much more convenient (not to mention easier on the battery on my Fire HD6, or iPhone, or iPads - so much redundancy in my devices...).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another nice thing about the Echo is it's pretty portable.  I just wrapped her in bubble-wrap and added her to my carry-on luggage (with my cameras, my iPad, my Kindle Fire, my Voyage, my scope, my binoculars and my iPhone for the trip to CA.  Then unpacked her here, connected her to the WiFI, set the home location to the new zip code and we're enjoying her here!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Another nice thing about the Echo is it's pretty portable. I just wrapped her in bubble-wrap and added her to my carry-on luggage (with my cameras, my iPad, my Kindle Fire, my Voyage, my scope, my binoculars and my iPhone for the trip to CA. Then unpacked her here, connected her to the WiFI, set the home location to the new zip code and we're enjoying her here!
> 
> Betsy


Is she confused about what time it is?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No because I put a zip code where we are now so that I would get the right weather and news....she apparently reads the time there, too.  Or from the router--I didn't test.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Meemo said:


> Not to be delivered until June 22 - July 28. Pretty wide window there!


That _is_ a wide delivery window (and a long time to wait), but at least you were able to order one!  I'm really enjoying my Echo, and I know you will, too.


----------



## Toby

Yes, that is the current arrival date that I've heard so far.


----------



## docmama28

Well Alexa has proven a hit at our house tonight.  My 17 year old daughter just came over with a group of friends and they are having a BALL yelling songs out and dancing around the family room.  They just found out she 'll play  Cha Cha Slide (by a tribute band on prime) and are loving her!


----------



## Leslie

Anyone, please help...

Alexa thinks we are in South Portland, ME (and gives me the weather for that location) but we are in Westbrook. How do I change this?

Thanks in advance,

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Anyone, please help...
> 
> Alexa thinks we are in South Portland, ME (and gives me the weather for that location) but we are in Westbrook. How do I change this?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> L


She bases it on the zip code you put in the app under Settings > Leslie's Echo > Echo Device Location. If the zip code is correct, is there a different zip code that is physically closer to you?

http://www.zipmap.net/Maine/Cumberland_County/Westbrook.htm

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Betsy! That fixed it. For some reason, I was totally missing the device location option but now I fixed it.

I didn't mind getting South Portland's weather until the past week or so...since they are closer to the ocean, the weather is very different with all these storms, even though we are only about 8 miles apart.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!  Now you can get back to kicking my butt in WWF....


----------



## mlewis78

My Echo had sensed I was in 10001 in the same city as my true zip of 10019.  I changed it in the settings.  

When I go online to weather.com and put my work zip and home zip (both in Manhattan), there are often differences in temperature.  Weather.com defaults to Weekhawkin, NJ -- across the river, which annoys me, even though the weather is almost the same.  Even when I go to weather.com at work (which is on the East River, not the Hudson), it goes to Weehawkin until I enter my zip code.


----------



## Leslie

I just received an email that my Echo, due to be delivered on Feb 18 will be arriving on Feb 11th instead.

I have decided to donate it to a Silent Auction that we are having to benefit the Portland Community Free Clinic. The auction will be online and live from Feb 15 to Mar 1. So if anyone would like a brand new, new in the box Echo during the first week of March, here's your chance!

You can preview the auction here:

www.32auctions.com/FPCFC

In addition to the Echo, there are some other great items up for bidding.

L


----------



## D/W

Leslie said:


> I just received an email that my Echo, due to be delivered on Feb 18 will be arriving on Feb 11th instead.
> 
> I have decided to donate it to a Silent Auction that we are having to benefit the Portland Community Free Clinic. The auction will be online and live from Feb 15 to Mar 1. So if anyone would like a brand new, new in the box Echo during the first week of March, here's your chance!
> 
> You can preview the auction here:
> 
> www.32auctions.com/FPCFC
> 
> In addition to the Echo, there are some other great items up for bidding.
> 
> L


Someone on another forum reported the same delivery date change.

I hope your donated Echo brings lots of money for the clinic!


----------



## Leslie

DreamWeaver said:


> Someone on another forum reported the same delivery date change.
> 
> I hope your donated Echo brings lots of money for the clinic!


Thanks, DreamWeaver! I hope people are excited. It's tearing my heart a little bit to donate it, but I am counting on good results.

L


----------



## Toby

Leslie, you are a wonderful person. I hope the auction brings lots of money.


----------



## Leslie

Toby said:


> Leslie, you are a wonderful person. I hope the auction brings lots of money.


Thank you, Toby! You have made my morning!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My delivery date has just been moved up from May 14 to May 7.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One week at a time!


----------



## SeymourKopath

After I watched the hands-on review of the Echo last week on Leo Laporte's TWiT network, I put in a request for an invitation. I just received my invitation this morning. After adding the Echo to my cart and proceeding to Checkout, I find that the estimated delivery time for my Echo is July 1 - August 6, 2015. I can deal with the wait, since this is definitely a non-essential purchase, even though it is a cool gadget. Two questions:

1. When will my account be charged for the purchase price? Now? Or when the Echo actually ships?

2. During the review, it was mentioned that you can associate your Spotify account with the Echo and have Alexa play music via Spotify. The email I received with my invitation mentioned being able to get music via iHeart and TuneIn Radio, but no mention of Spotify. Can someone who has the Echo and a Spotify account please confirm one way or another whether the Echo can stream Spotify music. 

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't use Spotify, so I haven't tried it, but according to this, it was part of the same update that added Simon Says:

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-01/amazon-echo-expands-voice-control-to-spotify-and-pandora/

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Though I can't see any way to configure it in the app.  It turns out I did have a Spotify account from long ago.  There's a section for configuring music services, with ability to add TuneIn, IHeart Radio but no Pandora or Spotify.

Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't use Spotify, so I haven't tried it, but according to this, it was part of the same update that added Simon Says:
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-01/amazon-echo-expands-voice-control-to-spotify-and-pandora/


Thanks for that link. It seems that the voice control for playing music via Spotify is rather limited. Only basic controls. It doesn't look like I can say, "Alexa, play Graceland by Paul Simon on Spotify." I would still have to do that through my Fire or phone, like I do now. Since my Jabra portable bluetooth speaker probably sounds better than the Echo's speaker for music, I would probably not use the Echo for music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah.... according to this:
http://recode.net/2015/01/31/amazon-makes-it-easier-but-not-easy-to-use-itunes-spotify-with-its-echo-speaker/

unlike iHeartRadio and TuneIn, you don't work through the app, you have to pair a device that has Spotify or Pandora on it to your Echo, and then you can use voice control with the Echo to control the Spotify or Pandora app on that device. Going to try it...

(And it would be great if they would at least do this much with the Audible app.....just sayin'.)

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Though I can't see any way to configure it in the app. It turns out I did have a Spotify account from long ago. There's a section for configuring music services, with ability to add TuneIn, IHeart Radio but no Pandora or Spotify.
> 
> Anyone?


I'm just guessing here, but it sounds like the way it will work is, you start Spotify on your Fire, or phone, then pair and connect that device with your Echo via bluetooth. Then when you start playing a song (which you do on your Fire, or phone) it will come through the Echo's speaker. Then you can do basic voice commands such as, "Alexa, play (or pause, stop, next or previous)."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, that's how it works, just tested it.  Only I paired the Echo to my device first, then opened up Spotify and started it.  And it works like a champ.  Springsteen playing....

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, that's how it works, just tested it. Only I paired the Echo to my device first, then opened up Spotify and started it. And it works like a champ. Springsteen playing....


Glad to hear it works as expected. It shouldn't matter whether you do the pairing before or after you open the music service on the connected device.

Now, for my first question up above. When should I expect to be charged for my order? Now? Or when the Echo ships, 5 months from now?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SeymourKopath said:


> 1. When will my account be charged for the purchase price? Now? Or when the Echo actually ships?


Not 'til it ships.

(This question kind of got lost in the Spotify discussion.  )


----------



## SeymourKopath

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not 'til it ships.
> 
> (This question kind of got lost in the Spotify discussion.  )


I had a balance in my Amazon Gift Card account lower than the purchase price of the Echo.

I just placed the order and Amazon took part of the purchase price out of my Amazon Gift Card balance right away, reducing my Gift Card balance to zero. 

The balance will be charged to the credit card registered in my 1-Click settings. The credit card hasn't been charged yet, but it's only been a couple of minutes.

I was expecting to place the order, then pick up another Amazon Gift Card to add to my account before the Echo shipped, thus allowing the entire purchase price to be taken from my Gift Card account.

Any idea why it was done this way?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> I had a balance in my Amazon Gift Card account lower than the purchase price of the Echo.
> 
> I just placed the order and Amazon took part of the purchase price out of my Amazon Gift Card balance right away, reducing my Gift Card balance to zero.
> 
> The balance will be charged to the credit card registered in my 1-Click settings. The credit card hasn't been charged yet, but it's only been a couple of minutes.
> 
> I was expecting to place the order, then pick up another Amazon Gift Card to add to my account before the Echo shipped, thus allowing the entire purchase price to be taken from my Gift Card account.
> 
> Any idea why it was done this way?


Preorders work differently as far as GC balances and they always confuse me. Ann understands them better.



SeymourKopath said:


> Glad to hear it works as expected. It shouldn't matter whether you do the pairing before or after you open the music service on the connected device.


Correct. But you do probably want to get the pairing going before you get the actual music/channel/whatever going and you starting issuing voice commands. I wasn't clear, but that's what I was thinking with my comment


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SeymourKopath said:


> I had a balance in my Amazon Gift Card account lower than the purchase price of the Echo.
> 
> I just placed the order and Amazon took part of the purchase price out of my Amazon Gift Card balance right away, reducing my Gift Card balance to zero.
> 
> The balance will be charged to the credit card registered in my 1-Click settings. The credit card hasn't been charged yet, but it's only been a couple of minutes.
> 
> I was expecting to place the order, then pick up another Amazon Gift Card to add to my account before the Echo shipped, thus allowing the entire purchase price to be taken from my Gift Card account.
> 
> Any idea why it was done this way?


I wouldn't worry about it, frankly. My GC balance does show that I have the pending debit . . . . if you don't have enough GC credit it "uses" it, yes, but your card won't actually be charged until it ships.

BUT . . . . if you buy something else, it'll likely use the CC since the GC amount is earmarked. I think. But, now that I think about it, it might be that it will use the GC, even the pending amount, until it's gone. So when it ends up shipping it'll be billed to the CC if you haven't refilled the GC.

You _can_ add more to the GC balance, though. Then it'll show the full amount from GC balance (assuming you add enough). Either way, your CC will NOT be billed until the Echo ships. I'm sure of that.


----------



## cinisajoy

This is why I only have one click turned on for digital stuff.  Physical stuff, I can pick credit or gift card.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, for physical stuff, you don't have to use one-click even if you have it turned on.  You can "add to cart" and then pick a payment option at checkout.  And even if you one-click, you have thirty minutes to change shipping or payment options.

When hubby pays for something, I don't use one-click cause I don't want him to use my GC credit, usually.

Betsy


----------



## 1131

SeymourKopath said:


> I had a balance in my Amazon Gift Card account lower than the purchase price of the Echo.
> 
> I just placed the order and Amazon took part of the purchase price out of my Amazon Gift Card balance right away, reducing my Gift Card balance to zero.
> 
> The balance will be charged to the credit card registered in my 1-Click settings. The credit card hasn't been charged yet, but it's only been a couple of minutes.
> 
> I was expecting to place the order, then pick up another Amazon Gift Card to add to my account before the Echo shipped, thus allowing the entire purchase price to be taken from my Gift Card account.
> 
> Any idea why it was done this way?


.


----------



## D/W

I haven't used the Echo app for quite some time, as I usually tell the device what to play. A forum member elsewhere said her Echo had "deregistered" from the Echo app, which prompted me to check the app on my Acer Android tablet and Fire HD6. The app on my tablet was fine, but the HD6 app had "forgotten" my Echo. (I wonder if this is related to the recent Fire 4.5.3 update?)

First, I tried to "Set up a new Echo." The orange light never came on per instructions. I then unplugged/replugged the device and tried setup again. Nothing. So then I cleared app data, and it worked! I didn't even have to go through setup within the app.

To clear app data, swipe down from the top edge of the main screen to access Settings > Applications > Manage All Applications > Echo. Click on Clear Data (ignore the dire warning). Everything should be fine when you go into the Echo app again.


----------



## intinst

DreamWeaver said:


> I haven't used the Echo app for quite some time, as I usually tell the device what to play. A forum member elsewhere said her Echo had "deregistered" from the Echo app, which prompted me to check the app on my Acer Android tablet and Fire HD6. The app on my tablet was fine, but the HD6 app had "forgotten" my Echo. (I wonder if this is related to the recent Fire 4.5.3 update?)
> 
> First, I tried to "Set up a new Echo." The orange light never came on per instructions. I then unplugged/replugged the device and tried setup again. Nothing. So then I cleared app data, and it worked! I didn't even have to go through setup within the app.
> 
> To clear app data, swipe down from the top edge of the main screen to access Settings > Applications > Manage All Applications > Echo. Click on Clear Data (ignore the dire warning). Everything should be fine when you go into the Echo app again.


Removing the app from your device and reinstalling it works too, with no need to renter data.


----------



## D/W

I just received this email from the Amazon Echo team:



> Whatever your interest, Echo has got something for you this week...
> 
> Scores and Schedules -- We heard your feedback that you'd like sports scores and schedules, and we wanted to let you know that Echo can now tell you the results of your favorite team's last game as well as the time and date of its next one. To give it a try, simply say, "Alexa, who won the Chicago Bulls game?" or "Alexa, when do the Detroit Red Wings play next?" Echo supports the NBA and NHL -- with the NFL, MLB, MLS, NCAA basketball, and others soon to follow!
> 
> Star Trek -- Are you more science fiction than sports fan? Try "Alexa, live long and prosper" for a few responses that might be more your (warp) speed.


I also noticed this morning that Echo's software had updated to version 2332. When did that happen? To check the software version of your device, open the Echo app > Swipe from left side of screen or click on the three lines in upper left to access Settings > Click on the name of your Echo (if it's not listed there, see my last post) > Scroll down to Echo Software Version


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't care too much about NBA and NHL* . . . . . and I have an app for MLB and NFL. Anyway, I mostly don't need to know what the score _was_; I want to be reminded when the game _is_ so I can listen or watch it. 

Still . . . continuous improvements are a GOOD thing! 

* Though it occurs to me they're the only pro sports playing now -- what about the women's pro sports? Hmmm?


----------



## mlewis78

DreamWeaver said:


> To clear app data, swipe down from the top edge of the main screen to access Settings > Applications > Manage All Applications > Echo. Click on Clear Data (ignore the dire warning). Everything should be fine when you go into the Echo app again.


Thanks! Will try this. Also, thanks to Intinst.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> I just received this email from the Amazon Echo team:
> 
> I also noticed this morning that Echo's software had updated to version 2332. When did that happen? To check the software version of your device, open the Echo app > Swipe from left side of screen or click on the three lines in upper left to access Settings > Click on the name of your Echo (if it's not listed there, see my last post) > Scroll down to Echo Software Version


Cool....I noticed that the app had updated a couple days ago. Maybe in prep?

Scores is good! Sometimes we get home from being out and want to check a score!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> I just received this email from the Amazon Echo team:
> 
> I also noticed this morning that Echo's software had updated to version 2332. When did that happen? To check the software version of your device, open the Echo app > Swipe from left side of screen or click on the three lines in upper left to access Settings > Click on the name of your Echo (if it's not listed there, see my last post) > Scroll down to Echo Software Version


The "Live long and prosper" responses are fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The "Live long and prosper" responses are fun!
> 
> Betsy


One ought to be able to name it "Spock" or "Mr Data".


----------



## SeymourKopath

While patiently waiting for my Echo (expected ship date: July 1 - August 6), I have a question: can the Echo play Prime Music Stations?


----------



## loonlover

SeymourKopath said:


> While patiently waiting for my Echo (expected ship date: July 1 - August 6), I have a question: can the Echo play Prime Music Stations?


Yes, something we do on an almost daily basis.


----------



## SeymourKopath

loonlover said:


> Yes, something we do on an almost daily basis.


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## sbell1

SeymourKopath said:


> While patiently waiting for my Echo (expected ship date: July 1 - August 6), I have a question: can the Echo play Prime Music Stations?


Unless I am missing something, Prime Music Stations cannot be played on the echo at this point. Prime playlists yes, but not Prime stations. I emailed this as a suggestion and they replied they would pass that on to the development team.


----------



## SeymourKopath

sbell1 said:


> Unless I am missing something, Prime Music Stations cannot be played on the echo at this point. Prime playlists yes, but not Prime stations. I emailed this as a suggestion and they replied they would pass that on to the development team.


So, that's one "yes" vote and one "no" vote. I honestly didn't expect this to be like an election. I think the Echo either does or does not support Prime Music Stations. Who wants to break the tie?


----------



## NogDog

I'm not sure about the "stations" thing, since I guess I didn't even know they existed or what they are: all I've seen are Prime playlists. That being said, most of my Echo music listening is via iHeartRadio or TuneIn, not Prime.


----------



## SeymourKopath

NogDog said:


> I'm not sure about the "stations" thing, since I guess I didn't even know they existed or what they are: all I've seen are Prime playlists. That being said, most of my Echo music listening is via iHeartRadio or TuneIn, not Prime.


Prime Music Stations are curated channels based on an artist or genre. They are accessible through Amazon's Prime Music. Like Pandora channels, you can give a thumbs up or thumbs down to each song as it plays. I have played a couple of station on my laptop. But they are not available on my Fire HD 8.9.

I do almost all of my music listening through Spotify. I understand I will be able to listen to my Spotify playlists on the Echo. But I can definitely see wanting to listen to Prime Music Stations once in a while.


----------



## sbell1

From the website:

"Eligible Prime members can listen to Prime Stations as part of the Prime Music service.

You can listen to Prime Stations from your music library on the *Amazon website, Fire Tablets, and Amazon Music for PC & Mac.* Just open the Prime Music tab and select Prime Stations. Pick a genre and select a station to start continuously streaming Prime songs from that category

If you like the currently playing song, you can use the Thumbs Up icon in the playback controls to tell the station to play more songs like it. Use the Thumbs Down icon to skip the currently playing song and remove it from the station's rotation.

You can also use the + Add button in the playback controls to add the currently playing song to your music library."


----------



## FloridaFire

I haven't been here since forever, but was curious to see if you all had an Echo thread up (yay!) 

One question we like to ask our Echo is "Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?"


----------



## jaspertyler

Are you all happy you got this still?  I have ordered one but it still will be 3 months until I get it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine's supposed to come in May . . . I expect I'll sell it to Betsy as she wants another and I'm not even sure I want one. Just ordered it 'cause I could.


----------



## intinst

jaspertyler said:


> Are you all happy you got this still? I have ordered one but it still will be 3 months until I get it.


Yes, use it every day for music, news, notes to self, general information...


----------



## FloridaFire

jaspertyler said:


> Are you all happy you got this still? I have ordered one but it still will be 3 months until I get it.


Absolutely! We love her  Our 2nd Echo is due to be delivered the first week of April and our 3rd one is due in June. We use her for everything... music, timers, alarms, conversions (for cooking), trivia questions, math answers and general Hollywood info (i.e. Who is so and so married to?)

Some of our favorite features are the weather (What's the temperature in Paris today?), shopping lists (LOVE THIS) and to-do lists.


----------



## intinst

FloridaFire said:


> Absolutely! We love her  Our 2nd Echo is due to be delivered the first week of April and our 3rd one is due in June. We use her for everything... music, timers, alarms, conversions (for cooking), trivia questions, math answers and general Hollywood info (i.e. Who is so and so married to?)
> 
> Some of our favorite features are the weather (What's the temperature in Paris today?), shopping lists (LOVE THIS) and to-do lists.


You are one of the few that have ordered more than one echo. were you able to get the second one for the $99 price? I could also use another.


----------



## FloridaFire

intinst said:


> You are one of the few that have ordered more than one echo. were you able to get the second one for the $99 price? I could also use another.


We were fortunate in that our first one wound up only costing us $14.94 because Amazon had several credits for me waiting to be used. Both the 2nd and 3rd Echos were each $99.00 + tax.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

jaspertyler said:


> Are you all happy you got this still? I have ordered one but it still will be 3 months until I get it.


I don't know that we all are, but I am. I enjoy mine every day when I am not traveling away from home. If you don't either use streaming music a lot or at least have a substantial collection of music stored on Amazon servers your enjoyment will be much more limited. The conveniences of shopping lists, news and weather reports, timers, and General Information are nice but not amazing if you don't have and use the music capabilities.


----------



## FloridaFire

The Hooded Claw said:


> I don't know that we all are, but I am. I enjoy mine every day when I am not traveling away from home. If you don't either use streaming music a lot or at least have a substantial collection of music stored on Amazon servers your enjoyment will be much more limited. The conveniences of shopping lists, news and weather reports, timers, and General Information are nice but not amazing if you don't have and use the music capabilities.


I find that I don't need a substantial collection of my own music (speaking for myself). In fact, I only uploaded 56 songs from my iTunes account. Prime Music has over 1 million songs plus hundreds of Prime Playlists ready to go. I find most of the music I play (at least 95% of it) is from the Prime library.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

FloridaFire said:


> I find that I don't need a substantial collection of my own music (speaking for myself). In fact, I only uploaded 56 songs from my iTunes account. Prime Music has over 1 million songs plus hundreds of Prime Playlists ready to go. I find most of the music I play (at least 95% of it) is from the Prime library.


Good Point, Having Amazon Prime may be a very acceptable source of music for many Prime users.


----------



## FloridaFire

The Hooded Claw said:


> Good Point, Having Amazon Prime may be a very acceptable source of music for many Prime users.


I like to listen to background music during the day so I compiled 4 or 5 playlists that are combinations of different "free" Prime albums. It really works well for us.

One thing I love is the ability to "voice purchase" music from Amazon. If I think of a song I want to hear that I don't own, Alexa plays a sampling of it for me. Then, if I want it, I just ask her to "buy this song" and Voila! It's mine


----------



## mlewis78

I am still enjoying mine.  I would like to have another one for the bedroom.  I take it in there if I am reading in bed, which I don't do every day.  Considering that people are waiting so long for this, I would buy another brand of wi-fi/bluetooth speaker (probably Polk or Sonos) if they had the ability to provide an alarm.  I don't know whether or not they do.  The Polk Audio one often goes down to $130 at Amazon.com.  Sonos is always $200.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had to log into the Echo App on my iPad, which usually means something has changed.

Firmware is currently 2392; (under Settings, Betsy's Echo (or whatever your echo is called), Echo Software Version.
App version is 1.4.273.0 (Bridge version, whatever that is, is 1.4.26.0) (under Settings, About the Amazon Echo App).

At the top of the Home page of the app, there was a notice that you can now check traffic on your regular commute. You have to put your home address and the place where you want to drive to under Settings > Traffic. (your home address will probably already be there). Then you can ask "*[Wake word] how's the traffic*?" It gave other ways to ask the question, but I'm not seeing that right now. One address only--so it would be for your regular commute or perhaps the place you go to most often that has bad traffic. (For us, it's my sister-in-law.)

EDIT: You can find it under Help > Amazon Echo User Guide > Productivity & Utilities > Get Traffic Information

Sorry if this has already been posted, I didn't see it!










Betsy


----------



## readingril

Soooo hubby's favorite channel is MeTV. I walked into the family room and jokingly said obvoiusly this isn't in HD as it's not 'all the way across the screen'. He rolled his eyes.  He was watching a 70's show, Black Sheep Squadron, and I said is that Robert Conrad and is he still alive. He said he had no clue, ask that 'thing' in the living room (he and Alexa haven't become fond friends yet), and when I asked Alexa if Robert Conrad was still alive she answered that "Robert T Conrad died in Philly in 1858 and was 48 years old when he died". LOL

I really want that IMDb integration (and have asked for it). I was hoping for it even before Alexa arrived.

(PS - He is still around. Wikipedia told me so.)

Am really enjoying the music variety I can get through the Echo. I've listened to more music and a greater variety of stations & genres since she arrived in the house.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've had pretty good luck asking about obscure actors as I watched movies and old TV shows. Alexa is usually able to tell me when they were born and died, and give me a short and honestly rather useless biography of them.


----------



## readingril

I got the correct Robert Conrad when I prefaced my request with 'Wikipedia'.


----------



## FloridaFire

readingril said:


> Soooo hubby's favorite channel is MeTV. I walked into the family room and jokingly said obvoiusly this isn't in HD as it's not 'all the way across the screen'. He rolled his eyes. He was watching a 70's show, Black Sheep Squadron, and I said is that Robert Conrad and is he still alive. He said he had no clue, ask that 'thing' in the living room (he and Alexa haven't become fond friends yet), and when I asked Alexa if Robert Conrad was still alive she answered that "Robert T Conrad died in Philly in 1858 and was 48 years old when he died". LOL
> 
> I really want that IMDb integration (and have asked for it). I was hoping for it even before Alexa arrived.
> 
> (PS - He is still around. Wikipedia told me so.)
> 
> Am really enjoying the music variety I can get through the Echo. I've listened to more music and a greater variety of stations & genres since she arrived in the house.


One of the easiest ways to phrase a question like this is "Alexa, how old is (insert famous person/celebrity name here)?" You will learn the persons age and date of birth... or, if deceased, when they passed away.

i.e. "Alexa, how old is Doris Day?" Doris Day is 90 years old. Her birthday is April 3rd.

i.e. "Alexa, how old is Paul Newman?" Paul Newman died in Westport, Connecticut on September 26th 2008 from lung cancer. He was 82 years, 6 months and 9 days old when he died.

i.e. "Alexa, how old is Jack Benny?" Jack Benny died in Beverly Hills, California on December 26th 1974 from pancreatic cancer. He was 80 years, 10 months and 12 days old when he died.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have an email saying Pandora is now available on Echo! This will a good thing....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, a member was asking about that earlier.  I'm not a Pandora user myself, but this is a good thing!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I had to uninstall the Echo app from my Fire and reinstall it but now I see the Pandora option.


----------



## FloridaFire

I was going to post this earlier, but got distracted by the incessant phone ringing in my house today!

_Many of you have asked, and we're excited to announce-Pandora is now available. Pandora offers a catalog with over a million tracks. With 80 million monthly users and 50 billion thumbs-up and thumbs-down to date, Pandora can help you discover and listen to your favorite music-and now, it's all available on your Amazon Echo.

To get started, enter your Pandora account information in the Amazon Echo App (Settings > Music Services). Once connected, enjoy the music with the following voice commands:

"Alexa, play a Pop station on Pandora"
"Alexa, create a Pandora station for [band name]"
"Alexa, pause" or "Alexa, skip/next"
"Alexa, thumbs up/down"

In addition, Major League Baseball and Major League Soccer are now available via the sports scores and schedules feature. Try "Alexa, what was the score of the Seattle Sounders game?" or "Alexa, when do the San Francisco Giants play next?" Play ball!

If you are using the Android or Fire operating system, be sure to install the latest version of the Amazon Echo app, which supports Pandora.

As always, the Amazon Echo team looks forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho). _


----------



## Atunah

They added now voice control for WeMo and Phillips Hue products. So you can turn off and on lights, TV, whatever by telling Alexa.



> WeMo and Philips Hue products now work with Amazon Echo.
> You can now use Echo to switch on the lamp before getting out of bed, turn on the fan or heater while reading in your favorite chair, or dim the lights from the couch to watch a movie-all without lifting a finger...or even raising your voice.
> To get started, connect your WeMo and Hue devices to your home Wi-Fi and name them in their respective app. Then say, "Alexa, discover my appliances." After Echo's confirmation, you can control your devices by voice.
> Things to try:
> "Alexa, turn on the hallway light"
> "Alexa, turn on the coffee maker"
> "Alexa, dim the living room lights to 20%"
> "Alexa, turn on the electric blanket"
> "Alexa, turn on the outdoor decorations"
> Supported products:
> WeMo: Switch, Insight Switch, and Light Switch
> Hue: A19, Lux, BR30, Bloom, and LightStrip lights


----------



## HappyGuy

Wow!


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> They added now voice control for WeMo and Phillips Hue products. So you can turn off and on lights, TV, whatever by telling Alexa.


This isn't something I expected! Very cool.


----------



## FloridaFire

Here's an interesting article ~



> Despite what the recent Apple Watch hype would have you believe, the next great technological frontier isn't your wrist. It's your home.
> 
> Specifically, it's getting all of your connected devices--the Wi-Fi equipped lights, outlets, crockpots, whatever--to communicate both with you and with each other. It's an area that both Apple and Google have poked at from the edges for years without gaining much traction. And one that Amazon just quietly broke into through the back door.
> 
> Wednesday, owners of the Amazon Echo--a voice-activated Bluetooth speaker still only available for purchase by invitation--received an email detailing their little black cylinder's newfound powers. In addition to streaming music from the cloud, telling you the weather, and tapping into Wikipedia to help settle bets, Echo now supports products from WEMO and Philips Hue. In other words, you can now bark at your speaker to dim the lights.
> 
> The products Echo now plays nice with include the WeMo Switch and Insight Switch, which you plug into an outlet to give you limited control over your appliances; Light Switch, which does the same for, well, lights; and a stack of smart bulbs from Philips Hue.
> 
> Set-up seems fairly simple. As long as your smart home products are on the same Wi-Fi network as your Echo and you've identified them appropriately in their respective apps, you simply need to say "Alexa, discover my appliances." (Alexa is the name of Echo's AI personality.) Once discovered, they're at your literal beck and call.
> 
> While there are only eight compatible devices listed, keep in mind that two of those WeMo products can be used control anything from coffeemakers to irons to electric fans. Philips Hue, meanwhile, is so at the forefront of smart lighting that it's close to synonymous. These are major players, and almost certainly just the foundation of Amazon's sky-high smart home aspirations.
> 
> You could obviously already control your WeMo and Philips Hue devices through apps on your phone. You could even, after a bit of digital elbow grease, hack your way to using Siri for smart home voice control. But Echo represents a potentially seamless, one-stop smart home interface. Not bad for an unassuming Bluetooth speaker.
> Sneak Attack
> 
> It's not quite fair to call Echo a Trojan Horse. While Amazon keeps sneaking new features in, they're all either welcome or easily ignorable. Just over the past few weeks, Echo has picked up Pandora, sports scores, and traffic reports to help get a jump on your commute. It's more like a cornucopia of minor conveniences.
> 
> This particular addition, though, seems to have much grander designs than streaming music subscriptions or learning how runs the Padres gave up. While Apple waits for hardware into which it can funnel its HomeKit ambitions, and Google (despite acquiring smart home heroes Nest and Dropcam) continues to stall out on the Android @Home promises of 2011, Amazon has rightly identified the connected home as an afterthought for most people. Here, buy this stereo, it's saying. And when you're ready for a 60w bulb that changes colors on command, we'll be waiting for you.
> 
> Echo's new abilities represent Amazon's continued, unobtrusive insinuation into your home.
> That makes Echo a device that's ready for the future while being useful enough in the present, a powerful combination that none of its rivals has so far matched.
> 
> We'll likely see a similar approach from Apple, which has already planted HomeKit seeds for a future generation of Apple TV. However, that's a few months away at best. The Echo, if you got in on one of the early invite waves, has been ready and waiting for this update since last December.
> 
> Combined with the oddball Dash Button, a device that lets you re-order supplies with a single click, Echo's new abilities represent Amazon's continued, unobtrusive insinuation into your home. Rather than introducing new confusions, the company so far is committing itself to reducing friction, be it getting lights to dim without digging out your phone, or conjuring up a delivery of Tide without using any higher-level brain functions.
> 
> There's also ample opportunity for Echo to advance that end even further, according to Forrester Research connected home analyst Frank Gillett. "Amazon has the unique advantage that the Amazon Echo can suggest--or eventually be certified to work with--the products they sell on their Home Automation page," Gillett suggests over email. That page features thousands of items and thousands of items, most of which are potential partners.
> 
> Echo won't be the most capable smart home hub, or likely the most versatile; as Gillett notes, "it seems Amazon Echo only supports connection via Wi-Fi, which may limit options and speed of response for connecting some connected home products." And while Amazon hasn't released sales numbers yet, one would imagine that the audience for Echo's update today is likely very, very small.
> 
> That shouldn't diminish its importance, though. It's a sign that Amazon has found its way into your living room before its most ambitious competitors have. And before anyone could have realized it.


Link to article: http://www.wired.com/2015/04/amazon-echo-smart-home/

_Edited to shrink image slightly to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors (and to stop side-scrolling on those devices.) Also added link to article. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## NogDog

This is something I sort of expected (interfacing with home automation), as it seemed a good fit. I'm not sure it's quite ready for prime time yet, based on the comments and reviews I'm seeing on the switches/lights the email linked to -- but at least it's a start.


----------



## corkyb

I still can't get an Amazon Echo invitation.  I have Prime.  I MUST be doing something wrong.  
Any ideas?
Paula


----------



## FloridaFire

corkyb said:


> I still can't get an Amazon Echo invitation. I have Prime. I MUST be doing something wrong.
> Any ideas?
> Paula


I wish I could tell you there was some magic wand you could wave over yourself, but it just wouldn't be true. The algorithm Amazon uses is a mystery to all of us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They've stopped letting people sign up for invitations . . . .that was announced a couple of weeks ago as ending on April 7 or so. You had to request one before that.

We had a thread here about it . . . .http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,212148.0.html

The GOOD news is that it probably means that they're preparing to put them on sale for real to everyone -- maybe by the fall. . . . . almost surely by the holiday shopping season.

In other news: I did get an email last week that mine would be shipping sooner than previously promised -- so April 30 vs May 7. I first requested the invite when the product was first announced last fall, and got the invite and 'purchased' back in January. They're going to have to step up production soon if they really are going to offer it to all later this year . . . . . .


----------



## FloridaFire

Ann in Arlington said:


> They've stopped letting people sign up for invitations . . . .that was announced a couple of weeks ago as ending on April 7 or so. You had to request one before that.
> 
> We had a thread here about it . . . .http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,212148.0.html
> 
> The GOOD news is that it probably means that they're preparing to put them on sale for real to everyone -- maybe by the fall. . . . . almost surely by the holiday shopping season.
> 
> In other news: I did get an email last week that mine would be shipping sooner than previously promised -- so April 30 vs May 7. I first requested the invite when the product was first announced last fall, and got the invite and 'purchased' back in January. They're going to have to step up production soon if they really are going to offer it to all later this year . . . . . .


Ann I'm so happy for you! I think you're going to love the Echo.

As for the invitation process, that thread actually refers to the end of "Phase 1". Phase 2has now started and instead of $99 for Prime members, it is now $149. It is still by invitation only. I'll update the forum in a minute...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FloridaFire said:


> Ann I'm so happy for you! I think you're going to love the Echo.
> 
> As for the invitation process, that thread actually refers to the end of "Phase 1". Phase 2has now started and instead of $99 for Prime members, it is now $149. It is still by invitation only. I'll update the forum in a minute...


Nah . . . . it's totally not my thing . . . . Betsy's buying it from me 'cause she wants two.


----------



## FloridaFire

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nah . . . . it's totally not my thing . . . . Betsy's buying it from me 'cause she wants two.


What good fortune for Betsy  (and how nice of you!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

She's not really _that_ nice. 

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She's not really _that_ nice.
> 
> Betsy


Heheheh... careful, or she won't sell you her Echo lol!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FloridaFire said:


> What good fortune for Betsy  (and how nice of you!)


As Betsy says . . . not that nice.  I requested the invitation because I could! Then the more I read and heard about it the more I realized that, while very cool technology, it just isn't something I'm going to use. I'm not into talking to my devices . . . . I don't talk to my phone, for example, as many people do. So while I _could_ use the phone or Fire app for communication, that doesn't make a lot of sense since we already have a media set up that works for us and does what we need the way we like. I actually debated not even responding to the invitation but then they started adding features and I started waffling. But, ultimately, it's not worth the $100 to me so Betsy gets to have two. Provided she pays me for it.  It's not a present . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FloridaFire said:


> Heheheh... careful, or she won't sell you her Echo lol!


Well, she IS dependable. Stands by her word. That kind of thing. Which is even better. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, she IS dependable. Stands by her word. That kind of thing. Which is even better.
> 
> Betsy


 

As it's due to come on the 30th, we'll have to arrange lunch sometime the following week. You can send an Amazon GC any time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


>


 

As it's due to come on the 30th, we'll have to arrange lunch sometime the following week. You can send an Amazon GC any time. 
[/quote]

I'll talk to the hub--he was the one that wanted it. He pays as late as he can, LOL.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

I like the friendship the two of you have together!


(however, I'm hoping Ann won't send someone to break hubby's kneecaps should he be toooo slow to pay) lol!


----------



## Andra

Another new feature added to Echo:

Prime members can now ask Echo to play hundreds of ad-free, personalized streaming music stations. Like, dislike, or skip as many songs as you wish while you discover songs from the Prime Music catalog. With Prime Stations, the more you listen and rate songs, the more personalized each station becomes.

Get started today with the following requests:
*Play a Prime Station by saying "Alexa, play the Bruno Mars Prime Station."
*Control playback with "Alexa, next", "Alexa, pause/resume", or "Alexa, go back."
*Learn about what's playing by asking "Alexa, what song is this?"
*Personalize your stations by saying "Alexa, thumbs up/thumbs down."

Also, because so many of you were interested in IFTTT, we'd like to share some great recipes Echo customers created which can:
*Control a Nest thermostat: https://ifttt.com/recipes/286407-alexa-change-temperature
*Add Shopping List items to an iOS Reminders list: https://ifttt.com/recipes/276623-when-i-add-something-to-my-amazon-echo-shopping-list-add-it-to-my-ios-reminders-as-well
*Have Echo send an e-mail: https://ifttt.com/recipes/270309-send-someone-a-short-email-via-voice-through-echo-to-do-hack

Since last Friday, Echo customers have created 10,000 recipes and shared over 100. If you haven't used IFTTT yet:
*Sign up: http://www.ifttt.com
*Activate the Amazon Alexa channel: https://ifttt.com/amazon_alexa
*Try any of the shared recipes: https://ifttt.com/amazon_alexa

Thanks to everyone who has created and shared their recipes!

As always, the Amazon Echo team looks forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho).


----------



## Atunah

Neat about the Prime stations. 

But that ifttt thing, I am totally clueless. Yes I read stuff on the website, the emails, several times.  Its like math to me I guess, my brain not made for it.  
I just do not understand or get what it is. I keep reading "recipes" and do this and then that I am like huh?


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> Neat about the Prime stations.
> 
> But that ifttt thing, I am totally clueless. Yes I read stuff on the website, the emails, several times. Its like math to me I guess, my brain not made for it.
> I just do not understand or get what it is. I keep reading "recipes" and do this and then that I am like huh?


Don't feel alone, Atunah. I'm in the same place. I think, in my case, that it may be an age thing.
Excuse me, there's some kids out on my lawn I have to go yell at.


----------



## Atunah

intinst said:


> Don't feel alone, Atunah. I'm in the same place. I think, in my case, that it may be an age thing.
> Excuse me, there's some kids out on my lawn I have to go yell at.


There is no age thing, just ripened, like some nice cheese or fine wine. Minus the smell. 

Glad I am not the only one that just doesn't get that thing, even after reading and trying to get it. Its like when folks try to explain baseball to me. I swear, I had probably now 10 or so folks try to explain that game, in detail. And I just don't get it. I am always stuck on the invisible box in the air where the dude with the stick has to hit the ball and the dude with the glove has to throw the ball.

So this feels like that. Doesn't matter how much I read about it, it just doesn't make any sense to my brain.

I'll just stick with what I can understand about my Echo. There is plenty as it is.


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> There is no age thing, just ripened, like some nice cheese or fine wine. Minus the smell.
> 
> Glad I am not the only one that just doesn't get that thing, even after reading and trying to get it. Its like when folks try to explain baseball to me. I swear, I had probably now 10 or so folks try to explain that game, in detail. And I just don't get it. I am always stuck on the invisible box in the air where the dude with the stick has to hit the ball and the dude with the glove has to throw the ball.
> 
> So this feels like that. Doesn't matter how much I read about it, it just doesn't make any sense to my brain.
> 
> I'll just stick with what I can understand about my Echo. There is plenty as it is.


There are many, many things I'd try to explain to someone, but baseball isn't one of them. I believe you have to grow up with it to understand! Kinda like Rugby or Australian rules football. 
Anyway, maybe one of my kids, you know, the 36 or 40 year old ones, might be able to make me understand IFTTT. But I doubt it.


----------



## mlewis78

When I got the Amazon Echo email about IFFT (?), I signed up for IFFT and clicked on one item about being notified of trending articles in the NY Times.  Soon I had numerous emails and deleted them all.  Haven't actually used it in connection with the Echo.  They have a new use for the word "recipe."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I got IFTTT on my iPad but hadn't actually used it and then the Echo got it.

It's actually simpler than it sounds.  You go to the IFTTT and choose a recipe.  You can search for "Echo" and see a set of recipes that are available.  You don't really need to understand how they work for them to work.

There are several recipes, by the way, that purport to control the Nest, but it's kind of convoluted.  You actually ask Alexa to add a line to your shopping list that says "Change temperature to 75" or something and then it's supposed to link to your Nest.

However, there are others that are pretty cool.  You can have things on the Echo to-do list automatically sent to the To Do or Reminder list on your iPhone or Android phone; or to specific todo apps like ToDoist or Evernote or several others.  So, if you keep a reminder list on your phone separate from the Echo, you can have things you add to the Echo show up.

I also have all of my Amazon order receipts sent to a folder in Evernote. I have weather notification sent me every morning at 7AM.  Some of the recipes work, some don't.  I'd recommend browsing the site ifttt.com to see if there are any you think would be useful.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Control the Nest?   What the heck is a Nest. Um


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Programmable thermostat.  It was mentioned in Andra's post.  

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I also have all of my Amazon order receipts sent to a folder in Evernote. I have weather notification sent me every morning at 7AM.
> Betsy


Betsy can you please post links to the recipes you use for the Amazon receipts and the weather notification?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FloridaFire said:


> Betsy can you please post links to the recipes you use for the Amazon receipts and the weather notification?


Sure! Give me a few minutes...

EDIT:

IF Recipe: Weekdays at 7:00 AM, get iOS notification with weather conditions and forecast for today. https://ifttt.com/recipes/159008?z=5353709

This one^ is specifically for iOS. There are others for Android devices. If you have an iOS device, you can get the IF app (IFTTT) to work with on your device.

IF Recipe: Amazon order confirmation emails archived in Evernote notebook https://ifttt.com/recipes/13442?z=5353709

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sure! Give me a few minutes...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> IF Recipe: Weekdays at 7:00 AM, get iOS notification with weather conditions and forecast for today. https://ifttt.com/recipes/159008?z=5353709
> 
> This one^ is specifically for iOS. There are others for Android devices. If you have an iOS device, you can get the IF app (IFTTT) to work with on your device.
> 
> IF Recipe: Amazon order confirmation emails archived in Evernote notebook https://ifttt.com/recipes/13442?z=5353709
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, headed over there now 

We have multiple iOS devices and I've been using the Todoist recipe. I really like it so far.


----------



## FloridaFire

This just in from Amazon ~ the ability to voice re-order products:

Re-ordering your favorite Prime products is now even easier with Echo - just use your voice. If you're low on kitchen supplies, want to restock on snacks, or need more rolls of duct tape for the garage, simply ask Echo to place an order for you.

Just say "Alexa, re-order laundry detergent" - Echo will search your order history and can order the item for you using your default payment and shipping settings. If Echo can't find the requested item in your order history, it may suggest an item for your approval using Amazon's Choice, which picks highly-rated, well-priced, Prime products. You can manage your shopping preferences and set an optional confirmation code in your Amazon Echo App.

Some customers, like @chmarch, will be happy to know that baby lotion works particularly well (Congrats!).

As always, the Amazon Echo team looks forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho).


----------



## Atunah

This re-order thing is way to easy.  . You can set a pin in the app so for those that have kids it might be helpful. 

I just ordered cat litter I always get shipped and it worked like a charm. I ask her to re-order such and such, she tells me there are several orders and then rattles down the item description and tells me what the total will be with tax. Then she asked me if I wanted to order it and you have to say yes. So there is still a step in there. I guess if you turn on the pin you have to tell her that.


----------



## FloridaFire

Atunah said:


> This re-order thing is way to easy. . You can set a pin in the app so for those that have kids it might be helpful.
> 
> I just ordered cat litter I always get shipped and it worked like a charm. I ask her to re-order such and such, she tells me there are several orders and then rattles down the item description and tells me what the total will be with tax. Then she asked me if I wanted to order it and you have to say yes. So there is still a step in there. I guess if you turn on the pin you have to tell her that.


I am sooo anxious to try this! I wish we needed something! And, I have to ask (if you don't mind), what type of litter did you order?


----------



## Atunah

FloridaFire said:


> I am sooo anxious to try this! I wish we needed something! And, I have to ask (if you don't mind), what type of litter did you order?


I order the 28 lbs bag of World's best litter. Green bag. It is cheaper on Amazon than at the Petsmart and I don't have to fight traffic to get there and then lug the thing from store to car and up the stairs.

I wanted to try with something I really needed. I think its only for re-order stuff if I read the email correctly. And it has to be prime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interestingly, yesterday I added ketchup to our shopping list.  (Never have bought ketchup, or any other grocery from Amazon.)  I have two Echos (thanks, Ann).  They both responded (first time that's happened--I must have been very loud!) and the upstairs one, our original Echo, just added it to the shopping list.  The downstairs one described a specific ketchup available on Amazon and asked me if I wanted to buy it.  Can't remember if I said "add ketchup" or "buy ketchup;" I've used both in the past.  I've already removed the card or I would check.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

*Atunah,* I totally agree with you! Cat litter is just too heavy. I let hubby do all the heavy lifting so he'll buy it at the store. But you know what? I finally decided to try the #1 selling cat litter on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009X29WK/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I have to agree... it's really great! Our cats took to it immediately. If you ever want to try a bag of it, I really do recommend it.

*Betsy,* that is very interesting! I want to try voice ordering ~ I might do that later today or the first part of the week. I've voice ordered music in the past, so I'm guessing it's similar to that(?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FloridaFire said:


> *Betsy,* that is very interesting! I want to try voice ordering ~ I might do that later today or the first part of the week. I've voice ordered music in the past, so I'm guessing it's similar to that(?)


I haven't actually bought any groceries from Amazon; I use the Echo to add things to my shopping list. It was a complete accident that the Echo even asked me about the ketchup. 

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't actually bought any groceries from Amazon; I use the Echo to add things to my shopping list. It was a complete accident that the Echo even asked me about the ketchup.
> 
> Betsy


I only buy items like imported peppercorns and things like that from Amazon's grocery dept. Otherwise, we do our grocery shopping locally. I want Alexa to ask me about ketchup too! lol


----------



## Andra

I purchased one of the WeMo outlets. It has arrived, but I haven't taken the time to set it up yet...

I also got another email about new features for the Echo. This is not something that means a whole lot to me now because I don't use the flash briefing, but it may be good for some people  It's nice that they keep adding new features.

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================

Now you can hear from more sources in your Flash Briefing. Add updates from TMZ, The Economist, NPR News or Business and others. Just go to the Flash Briefing settings in your Amazon Echo app to personalize.

You can follow @AmazonEcho on Twitter to stay up-to-date on the latest news and updates for Echo.
http://twitter.com/amazonecho

We look forward to seeing more of your videos, like this one from Tack Mobile--a clever integration between Echo and IFTTT.
https://vimeo.com/127547118

As always, the Amazon Echo team looks forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're news junkies, so we use the news flash quite often!  Off to check out the new sources....Hubby loves the Economist....

Thanks, Andra!

Betsy


----------



## benifighter

Awesome I love it


----------



## Andra

Another new feature:

========================================== 
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================

Now you can quickly access your Google calendar events with Echo--just use your voice. If you want to know what's on the calendar for the day or check if you're free for dinner with friends, simply ask Echo.

To get started, link a Google Calendar within Settings in the Amazon Echo app. Once your calendar has been added, here are some questions you can ask:

- "Alexa, what's on my calendar today?"
- "Alexa, what's on my calendar tomorrow at 9PM?"
- "Alexa, what's on my calendar Saturday?"
- "Alexa, when's my next event?"

We will be adding even more calendar features over the coming weeks. As always, we look forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo app and on social media (#AmazonEcho). You can also follow @AmazonEcho on Twitter to stay up-to-date on the latest news and updates for Echo.
http://twitter.com/amazonecho

Now I need to figure out how to sync my Outlook calendar to Google! This one might be useful.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If they work on this and add some more features as promised, this Google calendar integration will be a very good thing.


----------



## Atunah

Hmmm, on home page in app it tells me to go to settings and then calendar to set up my google calendar. But, there is no such option in  settings for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Hmmm, on home page in app it tells me to go to settings and then calendar to set up my google calendar. But, there is no such option in settings for me.


Might be it's in an update that you've just not gotten yet . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh, hadn't read this yet.  Off to see if I can do it...

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Dang I just synched with the wrong Google account and having password issues with the account I want to synch the Echo with.


----------



## Atunah

I finally got it to show the calendar option, but it will not sync with it. It says there are no events, even though there are. Its the right name, my phone actually did the linking as its an android already linked up with a gmail account. 

Maybe it takes over night to sync, so far its not working.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I added something with screenshots about it to the tips and tricks thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,202615.0.html

I did the linking, and then added an event to my iPad. It picked it up pretty quickly. It did take a minute or so for it to my Google calendar from the iPad's calendar. Also, I had to make sure when I posted the event on my iPad that I specified it as posting on the Google calendar (iOS lets you specify which calendar you're posting to; only items I designate as Google calendar events get synched).

I don't know if the Android system works that way or not....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah--if you go online to check your Google calendar, is it there?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah--if you go online to check your Google calendar, is it there?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, events were there. They sync between my phone (android) and the stock google calendar app and in google within chrome. Its working this morning, I just asked her again and she finally found the events. Maybe she was moody yesterday, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, this is one of the things I love about my Echo. Hubby was reading this obit:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/music/jean-ritchie-singer-who-helped-lead-folk-revival-of-50s-and-60s-dies-at-92/2015/06/02/9d2e3fc4-095e-11e5-95fd-d580f1c5d44e_story.html

about a folk singer, Jean Ritchie. We asked Alexa, *Play Jean Ritchie* and are now listening to her music. (There are 33 songs in Amazon Prime.) She was one of the Appalachian folk artists that the Smithsonian recorded in the fifties.

So cool!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Looks like Echo can now do audiobooks from audible. Say play audiobook, plays the last one opened. Not sure on any commands yet. Didn't get an email, saw it on the amazon forums. 

eta: playing specific I told her to play outlander audiobook. She says getting your book, chaper 6, where I left off last time. But then she says having problems getting the book. So I think its having issues right now getting stuff from audible.

But at least its integrated now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is sooooo awesome, Atunah! (since I listen to audiobooks--working on one right now!)

As you say, *Play audiobook* will start playing the currently audiobook that you are listening to. Alexa says "getting audiobook from Audible" and starts playing it.

I stopped the Audiobook playback by saying *Alexa stop*.

Still exploring....


----------



## Andra

And here's the official notification of the new Audible integration with Echo 

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================

Now you can listen to audiobooks from Audible with Echo. Audiobooks offer a great way to enjoy your favorite books while relaxing, cooking, or spending time together with family.

Listening to audiobooks from your Audible library is easy. Here's how:

- Start any book you own with "Alexa, read [Audible book title]"
- Resume the current book you're reading by saying "Alexa, read my book."
- Control playback with "Alexa, go back/forward."

Echo also supports Whispersync for Voice, which allows you to seamlessly switch between reading and listening with your eligible Kindle books. You can read on your Kindle, tablet, or smartphone and then continue listening on your Echo, right where you left off.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000827761&ref=adbl_echo_wpsync

New to Audible? We've made it easy to get started with complimentary extended samples from popular titles and a free trial. Learn more.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/2402172011&ref=adbl_echo_lp

Also, thanks to everyone who shared their experiences about our Google Calendar launch last week. @lbrunovo-we're glad Echo helped remind you about Game 7, sorry the game didn't end as you may have hoped.
https://twitter.com/lbrunovo/status/604416127733731328

As always, the Amazon Echo team looks forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho). You can also follow @AmazonEcho on Twitter to stay up-to-date on the latest news and updates for Echo.
http://twitter.com/amazonecho


----------



## Atunah

This will be great once it works. I still can get it to get the commands, it tries to get the book and then it says "I am having trouble reaching audible, please try again later" It has been like that since I tried it first time a few hours ago. 


eta: opened the echo app and clicked on the audible link there. That is all I did, just opened that in the app and now it works.

I am amused how Alexa says Outlander. It comes out as Out lanter. Hard t.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Echo has been crying out for the ability to read audiobooks. In my mind that ability moves Echo from the nice toy category into the "I've got to have one" category.

Now all I need is a way to force Amazon to let us Brits buy it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just tried it with two books and was successful both times. The second time I told it to read a book that I had abandoned at least a year ago, and it automatically started reading where I left off. In my brief experiments, the implementation seems excellent


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*hums happily*

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I still am not seeing a need for me to have one of these things. I don't much care for audio books . . . though they can be nice on a long car ride.

But I'm happy for you all . . . Betsy: you're welcome!   (I bought the one Amazon invited me to buy, and sold it to her, so she can have two. )


----------



## jaspertyler

I get mine today finally!  I am so excited to see it added audible on there.  That makes this completely worth it to me.  Now if only it could read recipes from Pinterest...no more phone while cooking


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I still am not seeing a need for me to have one of these things. I don't much care for audio books . . . though they can be nice on a long car ride.
> 
> But I'm happy for you all . . . Betsy: you're welcome!  (I bought the one Amazon invited me to buy, and sold it to her, so she can have two. )


I was going to thank you today when I got back online . I used the one I bought from you while I was sewing in the studio; I said, Alexa, play Naked in Death (JD Robb) and she played away! Nice while I'm sewing. (I also listen to audiobooks on the iPhone while I'm walking...) Pooped now after four hours of painting a backdrop for a car event. I was sewing the canvas pieces together this morning--and that was hard work, too! But made easier by Alexa.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jaspertyler said:


> I get mine today finally! I am so excited to see it added audible on there. That makes this completely worth it to me. Now if only it could read recipes from Pinterest...no more phone while cooking


Yay, Jaspertyler! Glad you're enjoying it!

Betsy


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I said, Alexa, play Naked in Death (JD Robb) and she played away!
> Betsy


Good taste as well? That's...


----------



## Meemo

Mine comes tomorrow. Finally!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Good taste as well? That's...


  Trying to figure out if I've been slammed or not 

Betsy


----------



## rlkubi

Has anyone had a problem with your Echo losing connection?  Lately it's been doing it more often.


----------



## rlkubi

I wish it would work with text to speech also


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Trying to figure out if I've been slammed or not
> 
> Betsy


... as well as looking good in cape!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mark E. Cooper said:


> ... as well as looking good in cape!


Suck up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In case people don't check out or Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter board . . .

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,216679.msg3021135.html#msg3021135


----------



## Chad Winters

Just got mine and even my non techie wife was giggling at it.


----------



## Jane917

I just got my invitation to order an Echo. Now I need to figure out if it something worth purchasing.


----------



## 25803

I ordered one awhile back, and it arrived yesterday -- in time for hubby for Father's Day. Do you have yours set up with a Kindle Fire? Or do you need an android device to set it up? Will it hook up with an iPad? I'm interested in setting up the grocery list and things like that. I bought it primarily so hubby can ask it how to spell things ... 

Thanks!


----------



## Meemo

There's an app for iThings. I use it with my iPhone mostly, because that's what I have with me when I'm grocery shopping. Love the convenience of the shopping list. I've already sent feedback recommending they make the app compatible with the Apple Watch. Then I wouldn't have to grocery shop with my phone in my hand. 

My grandkids love asking Alexa to tell them a joke.


----------



## 25803

Thanks, Meemo! He's got an iPhone, so that should be perfect. We've got a Fire around the house somewhere, but we can't find it. I was planning to tear everything apart to find it if an iPad or iPhone wouldn't work.


----------



## 25803

Best. Father's Day gift. Ever.

My hubby is not at all techie -- and he loves it. I think I've been replaced  

I wouldn't have known about the Echo if it hadn't been for this thread. So thank you, all!


----------



## Meemo

Yay!  My DH is very techy, and he scoffed a bit at the idea of the Echo. But he's using the shopping list function both to add things to the list as he thinks of them and when shopping. 

I've sent feedback saying it would be nice to be able to customize shopping lists. There's grocery shopping and home improvement shopping and Sam's/Costco shopping, etc. But for now, we're using the shopping list for groceries, and the to-do list for "other" shopping. I don't anticipate our using that to-do list for actual to-do stuff.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm had the Echo for about two months now. I'd say it's OK, but there's plenty of room for improvement in future software/hardware iterations. For me, the most-often use is as a timer for making tea, taking naps, answering some weather questions, and streaming the local classical music station for a while if I don't feel like cranking up the home entertainment system.

I don't care much for the speakers... they sound pretty boomy to me. Maybe being an amateur musician affects my opinion on that. I have a friend who is also a musician and he has made the same comment. I have to crank up the volume a bit to easily understand the voice. The Echo hardware needs a tone/equalizer control to get rid of some of the bass. I'm seriously considering taking the thing apart to see if I can add some blocking filters on the speakers.

The voice recognition is fair, but I do get a fair amount of "I don't know what you're asking" responses. More so than with Siri. One of my acid tests for a system such as this is to say "Convert 40 miles per gallon to liters per 100 kilometers". Alexa completely chokes on this, while Siri give me an answer. A wrong answer, but an answer.  What I get from Siri is the _inverse_ of the correct answer.

I haven't tried to use any of the IFTTT recipes with the Echo, but I do use them on my iPhone to trigger my home automation system into Away mode when I get more than a block away from my house (and into Home mode when I get closer than a block), and to give me alerts that I should use sunscreen on my bike rides.

If I was willing to leave my iPhone plugged into power so that Siri would be active all the time, the Echo would be redundant.

At $99, it's a neat gadget that I'll hang onto in hopes of future improvements to usability. At $149, not so much. At $200, I'd pass.

Rating: 3.5/5 stars.

Oh, yeah, I have to turn it off while watching _Castle_. One of the character is named Alexis and every time her name is mentioned, the Echo turns on and listens for a command. I fully expect one of these days to have 200 pounds of cat food or a dozen large-screen televisions show up at my front door. 

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

jmiked said:


> Oh, yeah, I have to turn it off while watching _Castle_. One of the character is named Alexis and every time her name is mentioned, the Echo turns on and listens for a command. I fully expect one of these days to have 200 pounds of cat food or a dozen large-screen televisions show up at my front door.
> 
> Mike


LOL!


----------



## Meemo

Free for Kindle (it wasn't intuitively obvious that it was still free, the pricing display info was a bit...weird...but I just picked it up and it was still free):


----------



## SeymourKopath

Another free Users Guide

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Echo-User-Guide-Professional-ebook/dp/B00ZRRNJWM/ref=sr_1_30?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1435086177&sr=1-30&keywords=amazon+echo


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The problem with the user guides is that even more than other technical devices, Amazon keeps adding features to the echo. So these guides will be quickly obsoleted unless they are somehow updated. I'm sure that for the basic features they will still help new users though.


----------



## geniebeanie

I am bummed.  I put in for a invitation to buy echo.  Never heard from them.  Now it is almost a hundred dollars more.  I have been  Waiting five months.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geniebeanie said:


> I am bummed. I put in for a invitation to buy echo. Never heard from them. Now it is almost a hundred dollars more. I have been Waiting five months.


I'd give 'em a call and see what they'll do for you . . . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just learned yesterday that you can pair the echo with an iPhone (or Android phone, I assume) and use it as a Bluetooth speaker. This is probably listed as a feature somewhere, but I missed it.

It's more useful to me now.


Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

jmiked said:


> I just learned yesterday that you can pair the echo with an iPhone (or Android phone, I assume) and use it as a Bluetooth speaker. This is probably listed as a feature somewhere, but I missed it


Before Audible was added as a feature, I listened to a couple of audible books by playing them on my Fire HDX and linking it to the Echo via Bluetooth.


----------



## Sandpiper

jmiked said:


> I just learned yesterday that you can pair the echo with an iPhone (or Android phone, I assume) and use it as a Bluetooth speaker. This is probably listed as a feature somewhere, but I missed it.
> 
> It's more useful to me now.
> 
> Mike


That's how I listen to _my music_ in iTunes -- pair my MacBook Pro with my Echo. Had a problem with that pairing being stable for a while. Called Echo CS. Told me that there simply is / was a problem with stable pairing of Echo with MBP. Doesn't happen with any other computer. Sometime after that I upgraded from OS X Maverick to Yosemite. Holds the pairing now with no problem.


----------



## Andra

Another update to Echo:

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================

You can now control even more connected home devices by voice using Amazon Echo. In addition to controlling lights and switches from Belkin WeMo and Philips Hue, Echo now supports Wink.

Wink is a home automation hub that allows you to control devices in your home. Today, we're introducing support for Wink compatible devices from GE, Leviton, and Lutron--with even more coming soon.

To get started, setup your Wink HUB and compatible devices, then connect Echo to your Wink HUB in the Echo App. Once this is complete, simply say, "Alexa, discover my devices." After Echo's confirmation, just ask:

· "Alexa, turn on the stereo"
· "Alexa, turn on the office light"
· "Alexa, turn off the fan"
· "Alexa, turn off the outdoor decorations"

Echo supports these Wink compatible products:

· Leviton's Decora Plug-In Appliance Control switch
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LEWQYC6/ref=ods_em_dplr_leviton

· Lutron's Caseta Plug-In Lamp Dimmer
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJY1QG0/ref=ods_em_dplr_lutron

· Select GE LED lights
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NP5MFVY/ref=ods_em_dplr_ge

A full list of Echo compatible devices from Belkin WeMo, Philips Hue, GE, Lutron, Leviton, and more can be found here.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=11874301011&ref=ods_em_dplr_connecteddevices

The Amazon Echo team looks forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho). You can also follow @AmazonEcho on Twitter to stay up-to-date on the latest news and updates for Echo.
http://twitter.com/amazonecho

Have you missed any of our previous updates for Echo? You can always find out what's new in the help section for Amazon Echo.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201399130&ref=ods_em_dplr_help

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================


----------



## DawnB

I got my Amazon Echo today (including remote from ebay $175 brand new, because I need the remote & couldn't afford the $240 Amazon wanted (after taxes)).

I spent about a week looking for a Bluetooth Speaker with a remote (I have a Bose SoundLink Mini, while I like it, I hate the fact that it shuts off after 2hrs when not being used (even when plugged in) & you have to hit the power button to turn it back on before you can use it, I have it on a shelf & had to pull it down to turn it on before each use.) I started my new speaker search by looking at the Bose® SoundLink® Mini 2 (which allows you to disable auto-off when plugged in, but its $199, so I started looking into the Echo again (I had looked at it back when it was invitation only). I very glad I decided to get the Echo.

After using it for about 3hrs, I really love it. I will use it mostly for music (& my roommate asking it the weather lol). My initial plan was to use it as a Bluetooth speaker, but  I like the fact I can play music on it without having to use my iPhone/iPad via Bluetooth, I put all my music on the Amazon Music Cloud & always use TuneIn for radio.

(My roommate says Echo is a lair, she asked earlier if it was raining Echo said "no rain in sight for 7 days" It was raining outside when the question was asked lol. She know the weather reports aren't always right, but it was fun watching her argue with a speaker.)

I'm sure I'll use the other features at some point, but even if I never do I'm happy with Echo


----------



## ReadingJoy

Yesterday a friend came over and saw Alexa......and promptly fell in love with her.    She pulled out her iPhone and placed the order for her own Alexa right then.  Later in the day, it dawned on me that she does not have Amazon Prime.  How many features will she not be able to enjoy without Prime?  Any thoughts on this?  I'd sure hate for her to be disappointed.


----------



## DawnB

She should be able to do everything but Prime Music. I think


----------



## booklover888

DawnB said:


> I got my Amazon Echo today (including remote from ebay $175 brand new, because I need the remote & couldn't afford the $240 Amazon wanted (after taxes)).


My husband uses the remote all the time. My girls and I love the voice controls. But he would be very unhappy without the remote.


----------



## Sandpiper

I live alone.  "Alexa, talk to me."  "Yes, I talk all the time."  That's all she said.


----------



## D/W

booklover888 said:


> My husband uses the remote all the time.


I use the remote when I'm far enough away from Echo that my raised voice may disturb or confuse family members.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DawnB said:


> I got my Amazon Echo today (including remote from ebay $175 brand new, because I need the remote & couldn't afford the $240 Amazon wanted (after taxes))


Interesting that they're not including the remote any more. Mine came with the remote.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting that they're not including the remote any more. Mine came with the remote.


Mine came with one, too. I believe they stopped including the remote when Amazon opened up Echo sales to all customers.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

booklover888 said:


> My husband uses the remote all the time.


I use the remote pretty frequently. The Echo microphone sensitivity isn't all that great if the TV or stereo is at a normal level (and I don't like listening to loud music).

It's _really_ disappointing that adding the remote would raise the price to $210.

Mike


----------



## DawnB

I mostly use the remote to change the volume (Alexa seems to not like to do it when I "ask" her), I also use it to quickly pause the music if the phone rings, the remote is on my desk so its faster/easier to press the button & answer the phone at the same time. I do use the voice commands for everything else. Altho I do have to use the app to select certain Prime Music playlists like "Top Pop", Alexa just can't seem to understand that one (from me anyway). Haven't tried to talk to Alexa when the TV is on yet, but I agree the remote will be handy for that as well.


----------



## D/W

New Echo features - from an Amazon e-mail I received today:



> Listen to live events and concerts with TuneIn on Echo. Just ask, "Alexa, play [station name] on TuneIn."
> 
> Catch live coverage of the 2015 Open Championship from St. Andrews on ESPN Radio Special Coverage 1
> http://tunein.com/radio/ESPN-Radio-Special-Coverage-1-s111051/
> 
> Didn't make it to any of the Grateful Dead concerts? Enjoy recordings from the band's final shows on Grateful Dead Radio
> http://tunein.com/radio/Grateful-Dead-Radio-s54607/
> 
> Echo now supports the WNBA in addition to the MLB, MLS, NHL, NFL, NCAA, and NBA. To hear scores or find out when your favorite team plays next, just ask:
> 
> - "Alexa, who won the Seattle Storm game?"
> - "Alexa, who is winning the Chicago Cubs game?"
> - "Alexa, when do the LA Galaxy play next?"
> 
> Last week, we introduced support for additional voice-controlled lights and switches. Thanks to @RyanPratt for showing how he now controls his lights with just his voice.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618951489730531328%5B%2FURL


----------



## Pikko

Oof, I completely forgot about the remote. I'll have to use it more often. I find changing the volume while music is playing is almost impossible!


----------



## Sandpiper

Pikko said:


> Oof, I completely forgot about the remote. I'll have to use it more often. I find changing the volume while music is playing is almost impossible!


I have no problem with that. I just say -- Alexa, louder / softer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My Echo is sitting on the end table between my recliner and couch, and I just reach over with my left hand and twist the ring on top of it. Old-fashioned, I know.


----------



## Chad Winters

Sandpiper said:


> I have no problem with that. I just say -- Alexa, louder / softer.


you can also say a volume level between 1 and 10 which works well, but I always feel like I'm on a Star Trek episode...


----------



## Andra

More features news... I never thought to ask her if she had new features!
The multiple profiles is not new - mine have been set up that way from the beginning so we can get to both of our music libraries.

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================

Get the most out of your music experience with these tips from our music team.

Learn more about music Echo is playing - Just ask:

- "Alexa, who is this?"
- "Alexa, what album is this?"
- "Alexa, what song is this?"

Let iHeartRadio pick summer music for you - Say "Alexa, play the station Real. Fun. Beach. Radio."
http://www.iheart.com/live/real-fun-beach-radio-6221/

Add your favorite music - You can import 250 songs from your music library for free or up to 250,000 songs with an Amazon Music subscription, in addition to all of your Amazon Digital Music purchases. Learn more about importing your music for playback on Amazon Echo.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001432841&ref=ods_Email_Home_doppler_crm_musicsubscription
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201379280&ref=ods_Email_Home_doppler_crm_musicimport

Share your music - Echo can play music from multiple Amazon accounts. Go to Settings in the Echo App and add another Amazon user to your Household Profile. Once your Household is setup, just say "Alexa, switch accounts" and use the regular music commands to play music from that account.

Thanks to many Echo users for sharing tips and Easter eggs, like this one about Chuck Norris from @rossman.
https://twitter.com/rossman/status/624334183616229376

Have an Echo tip you'd like to share? Send us a tweet with #AmazonEcho and we'll share the best ones with other Echo customers.

As a reminder, you can always ask "Alexa, do you have any new features?" or find out what's new in the help section for Amazon Echo.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201707210&ref=ods_Email_Home_doppler_crm_whatsnew

The Amazon Echo team looks forward to your feedback via the Amazon Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho). You can also follow @AmazonEcho on Twitter to stay up-to-date on the latest news and updates for Echo.
http://twitter.com/amazonecho

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think those are tips, not features, 'cause I've been asking Alexa *Who is this?* from the beginning...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But have you been asking it if it has any new features? Apparently you can.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> But have you been asking it if it has any new features? Apparently you can.


That was the one that jumped out at me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> But have you been asking it if it has any new features? Apparently you can.


Yeah, that was one that was new to me.

To be clear, I was more addressing Andra's comment


Andra said:


> The multiple profiles is not new - mine have been set up that way from the beginning so we can get to both of our music libraries.


and agreeing that there were items in the list that she quoted that weren't new...

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Definitely new feature!

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================

Cooking more than one dish or need another alarm to get up in the morning? Amazon Echo is now ready to help with multiple timers and alarms--just ask:

- "Alexa, start a timer for 10 minutes."
- "Alexa, start another timer for 15 minutes."
- "Alexa, set an alarm for 8:30 AM."
- "Alexa, set another alarm for 9:30 AM."

You can also view, edit, cancel, and set specific volumes for your timers and alarms in the Echo App.

Want to take your timers and alarms one step further? @jimwoz uses an IFTTT recipe to trigger his Philips Hue lights when his alarm goes off.
https://twitter.com/jimwoz/status/622482930686889985
https://ifttt.com/recipes/303972-turn-on-the-lights-when-your-echo-alarm-goes-off

Learn more about using Echo with IFTTT and connected home devices.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ref=ods_Email_Home_doppler_crm_learnmore&nodeId=201790680
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?ref=ods_Email_Home_doppler_crm_cohodevices&node=11874301011

Once your alarms and timers are set here on Earth, you can also check on the latest lunar cycle--just ask:

- "Alexa, what's the current moon phase?"
- "Alexa, when's the next full moon?"
- "Alexa, when's the next blue moon?"
- "Alexa, what is a blue moon?"

(By the way, tonight is a blue moon and the next one won't happen until 201.

We look forward to your feedback via the Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho). Missed any of our previous updates for Echo? You can always ask "Alexa, do you have any new features?", read what's new, and follow us on Twitter at @AmazonEcho.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201707210&ref=ods_Email_Home_doppler_crm_whatsnew
http://twitter.com/amazonecho

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================


----------



## Atunah

Yay, I been waiting for more than one timer at a time. Awesome.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Atunah said:


> Yay, I been waiting for more than one timer at a time. Awesome.


So have I. The Echo has just become much more useful.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Me three on the multiple alarms.

Timers cannot be sent more than 24 hours ahead, which probably isn't critical but I'd like to see improved.
I need to explore those conditional commands...


----------



## Sandpiper

Me four!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Alexander in your toaster or your television? Maybe.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2488934,00.asp


----------



## D/W

Atunah said:


> Yay, I been waiting for more than one timer at a time. Awesome.


I'm happy to see this enhancement, too. It would be helpful if we could label each alarm/timer and have Alexa speak it. Sometimes I can't remember _why_ I set a particular timer while cooking multiple items.


----------



## Andra

Updates to Flash Briefing available:

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================

New Flash Briefing Content - Now you can hear from more news sources in your Flash Briefing. Add updates from ABC Headline News, Good Morning America, Fox Sports, and Jimmy Kimmel Live the Morning After, all from iHeartRadio. To get started, go to iHeartRadio in the Echo App to link your account, and then personalize your Flash Briefing in Settings.

NFL Pre-Season Schedules - The NFL pre-season kicks off this weekend, and Echo is ready with updated schedules. For example, just ask, "Alexa, when do the Minnesota Vikings play next?"

And, for those who enjoy Echo's jokes, we are always adding new ones (thanks @JimKerr_Fl for sharing). If your humor is lactose tolerant, you may like "Alexa, tell me a cheesy joke."
https://twitter.com/JimKerr_Fl/status/627877302236487682

We look forward to your feedback via the Echo App and on social media (#AmazonEcho). Missed any of our previous updates for Echo? You can always ask "Alexa, do you have any new features?", read what's new, and follow us on Twitter at @AmazonEcho.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201707210&ref=ods_Email_Home_doppler_crm_whatsnew
https://twitter.com/amazonecho

==========================================
AMAZON ECHO
==========================================


----------



## DawnB

I know this was mentioned earlier in the thread, but we've had way more Amazon Echo commercials lately. Every time the guy in the ad says "Alexa play my road trip playlist" My Echo starts playing music, She says "I can't find a road trip playlist, but you might like this". (Then I stop Alexa with the remote) lol.


----------



## DawnB

New Feature: "First Skills"

Crystal Ball - Crystal Ball is a fortune teller skill. Alexa prompts you to first focus on a yes/no question, and then say when you're ready to hear the answer.

Math Puzzles - Math Puzzles is a fun way to challenge yourself and your friends. You'll hear a series of numbers and you must guess the next logical number in the sequence.

StubHub - What's going on this weekend? Just set your city, and then you can ask what's going on tonight, this weekend or on a specific date. You can also ask what's happening in another city. It's your direct access to StubHub - just by asking Alexa.

https://developer.amazon.com/appsandservices/community/post/TxC2VHKFEIZ9SG/First-Alexa-Third-Party-Skills-Now-Available-for-Amazon-Echo

Crystal Ball reminds me of the Magic 8 Ball.

Math Puzzles, math is something I enjoy so this will be fun for me, only tried 2 so far.

StubHub might come in handy in the future.


----------



## mlewis78

I just asked Alexa to ask StubHub what is going on tonight and she said nothing is scheduled.  What would I need to do to make this work.  I also asked the same " . . . in New York City" but she did not understand.  How do we set up city?  I don't see it in the page linked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I just asked Alexa to ask StubHub what is going on tonight and she said nothing is scheduled. What would I need to do to make this work. I also asked the same " . . . in New York City" but she did not understand. How do we set up city? I don't see it in the page linked.


So, here's what I did. I tapped on "first skills" on this screen on the home page:









and then enabled Stubhub










and then asked Alexa to ask Stubhub what was on this weekend and she asked me to set up a city. Couldn't find Washington, DC but found Washington, District of Columbia.

She found New York City by me just asking about New York. Here are suggestions for questions.










Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I see that the Echo app on my Fire just updated and is now the Alexa app. I dint see anything obviously different beyond the name.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I see that the Echo app on my Fire just updated and is now the Alexa app. I dint see anything obviously different beyond the name.


Same on the iPad version.


----------



## D/W

The Hooded Claw said:


> I see that the Echo app on my Fire just updated and is now the Alexa app. I dint see anything obviously different beyond the name.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Same on the iPad version.


The Android app updated a few days ago, too.


----------



## readingril

Have they announced that you can do multiple alarms and timers, because clearly you can.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes!  A bit of a discussion about it earlier in this thread.

There's also new connection with some home utility hubs, according to the What's New on the home page of the (now) Alexa app.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jmiked reports that iOS 9 seems to have broken the Alexa app. I on the other hand, am still cranking along on the new update. See Mike's post and my comment here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,222443.msg3114327.html#msg3114327


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

It seems to have been a temporary glitch. Both my iPad and my iPhone quit talking to Amazon via the Alexa app  after upgrading to IOS 9. All other internet apps worked fine. I restarted both devices, still no service. My Android device worked just fine the the Alexa app. I rebooted my wireless router and internet modem, and then the IOS apps functioned normally. All very strange.


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a separate thread, Mike . . . the Zon was having web issues on Sunday morning . . . . . you couldn't buy kindle books from the web site and folks were reporting the echo was glitching as well.


----------



## Sandpiper

So when radio / music is playing on Echo and I'm scrolling through Facebook page or other pages with videos, causes sound out of Echo to pause?  I don't think it's just me?  Didn't always do that.  What happened?  Tech stuff I don't understand?


----------



## LaraAmber

Sandpiper said:


> So when radio / music is playing on Echo and I'm scrolling through Facebook page or other pages with videos, causes sound out of Echo to pause? I don't think it's just me? Didn't always do that. What happened? Tech stuff I don't understand?


It can be one of two things:

1. The speed and size of your home WiFi system. If your home WiFi is pretty old and you have a bunch of WiFi devices going, then that would cause your Echo to have to fight that other traffic. As WiFi devices are becoming the standard instead of wired, people sometimes aren't keeping up. If you have a G router, it's way past time to upgrade to N or better yet, AC.
2. The speed and size of your internet connection to your home. If your wired devices are suffering as well, it's your home connection. This doesn't necessarily mean you need to contact your internet company for a new plan. Sometimes people get speed upgrades but didn't upgrade their modem and at a certain point the speed you're allow bypasses the speed your modem can handle. So if your internet modem is older, you can look up its specs online and see if that's the problem.

Both devices could also use a reboot or check for software updates is they act weird in any other way (devices being booted off the network repeatedly).


----------



## mlewis78

That happens for me, since my laptop is connected with bluetooth to my Echo speaker.  If I stop where there is a facebook video, it wants to play the video.  When I am updating my ipod with itunes, when I delete a podcast from my ipod, my Echo stops playing (my radio station on tunein, for example) while I am deleting and I can hear the delete sound from itunes.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The latest glitch with the Echo is that I can't set a timer this morning. It says "I'm not quite sure how to help you with that" or "I'm not sure what went wrong". It will give me the weather, the news summary, and stream music, but it won't set a timer.

Sigh.

[Edit] After a few hours of not working, it finally will set a timer once again. Ahh, the joys of dumb terminals.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

LaraAmber said:


> It can be one of two things:
> 
> 1. The speed and size of your home WiFi system. If your home WiFi is pretty old and you have a bunch of WiFi devices going, then that would cause your Echo to have to fight that other traffic. As WiFi devices are becoming the standard instead of wired, people sometimes aren't keeping up. If you have a G router, it's way past time to upgrade to N or better yet, AC.
> 2. The speed and size of your internet connection to your home. If your wired devices are suffering as well, it's your home connection. This doesn't necessarily mean you need to contact your internet company for a new plan. Sometimes people get speed upgrades but didn't upgrade their modem and at a certain point the speed you're allow bypasses the speed your modem can handle. So if your internet modem is older, you can look up its specs online and see if that's the problem.
> 
> Both devices could also use a reboot or check for software updates is they act weird in any other way (devices being booted off the network repeatedly).


I'm not techie. No idea about my router. I'm Apple a lot because if I have problems -- AppleCare!  I'm using an Apple AirPort Extreme router that I got in February '10. It does get software updates every once in a while. Does that tell you anything? A couple Kindles, a Fire, and my iPhone are always on / connected to WiFi though not actually being used. I got TiVo first in May '04. For a good number of years programming and software downloads were done via phone line. For last few years it's done via WiFi. And I stream video. (Does that mean constant WiFi communication between two devices even when I'm not actually streaming?)

Not quite a year ago I upgraded from ATT DSL to U-verse for internet. New modem then. I'm in an app. 45 year old condo building. Fiber optic cable goes to just some certain point outside condo building, then (data?) runs on old land line phone wiring in building to various units.


----------



## readingril

The Echo now supports sleep timers for music and Audible books! Now if  I only had another one in the bedroom! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper

readingril said:


> The Echo now supports sleep timers for music and Audible books! Now if I only had another one in the bedroom!


Exactly!


----------



## Sandpiper

Alexa sits not too far from the TV.  So once in a while she speaks up.  Out of the blue she just said, "Why do elephants paint their toenails red?  So they can hide in cherry trees."  

If the room was totally quiet, will Alexa talk unexpectedly?  Or does there have to be voice sounds or some other noise to make her speak up?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

All of the times that my Echo has spontaneously started speaking, there was background speech from the TV or radio. Many of the times I've been listening to recorded things and I've observed that a particular spot that triggers Alexa is dependent on volume, i.e., it may get triggered at a low volume, but not at higher 'normal' volume. And some of the time I'm hard=pressed to figure out exactly what word sounded like 'Alexa'.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's an Alexa commercial that plays periodically.  On the commercial, they ask Alexa to answer a question.  I've had my Alexa answer it.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's an Alexa commercial that plays periodically. On the commercial, they ask Alexa to answer a question. I've had my Alexa answer it.


Lexus commercials are the bad ones for me. Back when I first got my Echo, I played the Amazon promotional video, as well as some satirical versions of it, and my Echo frequently answered, sometimes eerily in sync with the one on the YouTube video.


----------



## Andra

Amazon has added Alexa to the new version of the Fire TV.  So DH is in the living room with the Fire TV and the Echo is in the next room.  He talks into the remote for the TV and asks Alexa a question and gets answers from both of them.  It took him a while to figure out that he could just ask the question with the TV remote without using the word Alexa at the beginning.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I was watching _To Have and Have Not_ tonight, and when Walter Brennan says "What's all the darn guns for?", Humphrey Bogart says "In case we run into a shark or something." Alexa says "Adding shotgun to your shopping list."

 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> I was watching _To Have and Have Not_ tonight, and when Walter Brennan says "What's all the darn guns for?", Humphrey Bogart says "In case we run into a shark or something." Alexa says "Adding shotgun to your shopping list."
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


  , indeed. I backed up in the recording and tried it two more times and got two more shotguns added to my shopping list.


----------



## HappyGuy

Well, you know, you can never have to many shotguns around. Primary, backup, spare, etc. Lol


----------



## Sandpiper

A duet!!  Gayle King was on Rachael Ray yesterday giving some of Oprah's favorite things to the audience.  One was Alexa.  Gayle asked Alexa, paraphrased, what is a favorite phrase Rachael often uses.  My Echo is near the TV.  My Echo and the Echo on TV answered in unison.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Today only, the Echo is thirty dollars off for everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, we're adding stuff to our shopping list, and hubby (not a beer drinker) was going to add beer for the family dinner on Saturday.  So he said, "Alexa, add Lingling Beer."  Alexa said, "No, Lingling is not a beer."


She let us add Yuengling Beer.


----------



## Jaasy

I happened upon the thirty dollars off offer and ordered one, a self gift to myself as a birthday and Christmas gift.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Enjoy, Jaasy! Several of us here love ours.

And happy birthday....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jaasy said:


> I happened upon the thirty dollars off offer and ordered one, a self gift to myself as a birthday and Christmas gift.


Yay, Jaasy! We absolutely love ours. Got home on Sunday and hubby was listening to Frank Sinatra on ours.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, we're adding stuff to our shopping list, and hubby (not a beer drinker) was going to add beer for the family dinner on Saturday. So he said, "Alexa, add Lingling Beer." Alexa said, "No, Lingling is not a beer."
> 
> 
> She let us add Yuengling Beer.


Follow up! She did let us add Yuengling beer, but heard it as "young living beer." Is that a beer? If not, why did she let us add that and not lingling beer? Anyway, I sent feedback through the Alexa app that Alexa heard Yuengling as "Young Living."

Got this response (bolding mine): "I'm sorry that Alexa didn't hear you. I'll let our development team know about your experience so they can investigate it further. *On a side note, I looked this beer up and appears there is a distributor in town going to have to check it out.*"



Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> 
> Follow up! She did let us add Yuengling beer, but heard it as "young living beer." Is that a beer? If not, why did she let us add that and not lingling beer? Anyway, I sent feedback through the Alexa app that Alexa heard Yuengling as "Young Living."
> 
> Got this response (bolding mine): "I'm sorry that Alexa didn't hear you. I'll let our development team know about your experience so they can investigate it further. *On a side note, I looked this beer up and appears there is a distributor in town going to have to check it out.*"
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yuengling "Black and Tan" is one of my favorites. (Their lager is fine, too, but it's not Black and Tan.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I like Yuengling Black and Tan as well . . . . also their Octoberfest.  Have a half case in my fridge right now. The lager is nice in the summer -- much better than any of those big national names. They have a porter as well, and also an ale they do at Christmas called Old Fezziwig, I believe.

If the CS person has a Yuengling distributor in their town, they're not in Seattle -- 'cause Ohio is about as far west as they distribute.  Has to do with transportation concerns -- they don't hire out but have their own trucks and don't feel like it should be in motion more than a certain number of hours.  I learned this when we did a tour of the brewery in Pottsville, PA a few years ago.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.cnet.com/videos/how-to-create-custom-alexa-commands-for-amazon-echo-using-ifttt/

It's not my bag, but some people may be interested in the above about how to create custom VoiceCommands to make Alexa do cool things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.cnet.com/videos/how-to-create-custom-alexa-commands-for-amazon-echo-using-ifttt/
> 
> It's not my bag, but some people may be interested in the above about how to create custom VoiceCommands to make Alexa do cool things.


I've had limited success with the things I've tried with IFTTT but maybe I need to revisit it. It may have improved.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I like Yuengling Black and Tan as well . . . . also their Octoberfest. Have a half case in my fridge right now. The lager is nice in the summer -- much better than any of those big national names. They have a porter as well, and also an ale they do at Christmas called Old Fezziwig, I believe.
> 
> If the CS person has a Yuengling distributor in their town, they're not in Seattle -- 'cause Ohio is about as far west as they distribute. Has to do with transportation concerns -- they don't hire out but have their own trucks and don't feel like it should be in motion more than a certain number of hours. I learned this when we did a tour of the brewery in Pottsville, PA a few years ago.


I thought the mention of beer might bring you into the thread. 

I didn't really think much about where the Echo CS person was--I didn't necessarily assume Seattle, though that's reasonable. It did make me look up Yuengling distribution--they're solely on the East coast, as far south as Florida and as far north as Massachusetts.

According to this article, they want to move to other states incrementally. It's a nice article about the family and the history of the company.
http://www.readingeagle.com/business-weekly/article/yuenglings-expands-distribution-and-varieties-of-beer

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

"I can't find the playlist."  At about 7:53 Central there was an Amazon Echo commercial on TV during The Voice.  "Alexa, . . . . "  My Alexa is near my TV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> "I can't find the playlist." At about 7:53 Central there was an Amazon Echo commercial on TV during The Voice. "Alexa, . . . . " My Alexa is near my TV.


LOL, so is mine! I've had it answer the question asked in the Echo commercial...can't remember what it was.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

From TV, "Alexa, when was the last time it snowed in Los Angeles?"  My Alexa, "Hmm.  I'm not sure what you meant by that question."


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just found out that the Echo now supports Insteon home automation devices (when used with an Insteon Hub). This is great news!

"Alexa, turn off the dining room light." "Turning off the dining room light."


"Alexa, turn on the ceiling fan." "Turning on the ceiling fan."

"Alexa, set the temperature to 72 degrees." "Setting the temperature to 72 degrees."

"Alexa, turn on the front sprinklers." "Sorry, couldn't find a device named front sprinklers in your device profile." Not surprising as I don't have any sprinklers automated.  

Woo-hoo! 


Mike


----------



## PurplePanda999

Okay, Alexa responds to things on television. This evening she made an IFTTT reminder which stated "take care of themselves in India" in response to one of Bush's political ad. Weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Saw on another blog that the Echo can now read your kindle books to you. As I understand it, it's using text to speech vs playing the Audible edition.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cool, Ann!

Here's the page on Amazon that discusses this, I think.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Sounds pretty good, too, IMO!


----------



## joangolfing

Yes, I discovered it yesterday and found it reads almost all of my ebooks aloud.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Note that if it CAN'T read them, assuming purchased from Amazon, it's because the PUBLISHER has not allowed it. There was a while there when the publishers were all upset that it would cut into their audiobook sales, and some of them didn't allow it. I think that's a water-under-the-bridge sort of issue at this point, though. It was shown not to be the case and, anyway, regular kindles don't have sound any more.


----------



## Sandpiper

Out of the blue, Alexa suddenly said, "Now connected to (then a string of numbers and letters)."  That was it.  An update?  What was that all about?  Anyone else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did it sound like the Echo's serial number?  (You can find that under "settings."

My software version is 2723, I think.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My software version is 2723, I think.


That's my Echo's current software version, too.


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did it sound like the Echo's serial number? (You can find that under "settings."
> 
> My software version is 2723, I think.


I looked. Wasn't software version. More numbers and letters than that. Also not serial number. I do specifically remember "D" as one of the letters. No "D" in serial number. I just e-mailed Amazon and asked.

*ETA:* Amazon answered. Probably related to bluetooth connection to my Mac. At the time, she was connected as usual.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, am I the only one that had no idea that there is bling for Echo?

My Echo could look like this? OMG I WANT THIS


----------



## readingril

Hey that specific cover, case, whatever matches my Voyage cover.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Hey that specific cover, case, whatever matches my Voyage cover.


I had that one too, until if fell apart on me. I lost the magnets and then the hinge cracked. But I mostly read my Voyage naked and put it in the official origami I got on sale. I love the maps though. I have boats in the house and lighthouses. Many many boats in various state of repairs. . I worked at a hobby and craft store that also has a lot of foo foo stuff and I used to rescue the damaged boats from the trash.


----------



## readingril

This is my second Fintie case. The other one lost its magnets and got a bit crooked.  It was with about a year of constant use.


----------



## Andra

Oh wow!  Decalgirl makes skins for the Echo also.  I never thought to look for something like that, but now I must have skins for each of them!!


----------



## readingril

Just saw there's a Fitbit skill for the Echo!


----------



## Sandpiper

My Alexa has changed her name!    Her name is Echo.  I don't remember why I looked in Settings at wake-up name recently.  Echo is now a choice.


----------



## Sandpiper

I use Echo's alarm a lot so I've often said, "Echo, stop" to her.  I just now did.  Echo's response this time, "Milk added to your shopping list."


----------



## D/W

There's a new Echo feature that many will find helpful: Set Repeating Alarms



> You can now use Alexa to set alarms that repeat daily or on the same day every week. You can even set one for weekdays and another for the weekend. Just ask:
> 
> "Alexa, set a repeating alarm for weekdays at 8."
> "Alexa, set an alarm for every Sunday at 10 a.m."
> To edit your existing alarms, visit the Alexa App. For more information, go to Manage Timers & Alarms.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

DreamWeaver said:


> There's a new Echo feature that many will find helpful: Set Repeating Alarms


Finally!

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

DreamWeaver said:


> There's a new Echo feature that many will find helpful: Set Repeating Alarms


If it works?! I set repeating alarms via Echo app on the computer for 9:00 a.m. and p.m. (Something has to remind me to give the dog his pill twice per day which he needs.) It didn't go off last night. It's now 8:42 a.m. Will it go off in 18 minutes??


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Sandpiper said:


> If it works?! I set repeating alarms via Echo app on the computer for 9:00 a.m. and p.m. (Something has to remind me to give the dog his pill twice per day which he needs.) It didn't go off last night. It's now 8:42 a.m. Will it go off in 18 minutes??


Don't keep us in suspense! Did it?

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

jmiked said:


> Don't keep us in suspense! Did it?
> 
> Mike


It did.  Burke got his pill. He's almost 5 YO. At about 16 months he started getting idiopathic seizures. Vet said it was at an unusually early age. So he gets phenobarbital twice a day. Mostly I remember on my own, but sometimes . . . . Echo reminds me.

*ETA:* The 9:00 p.m. alarm didn't go off again tonight?? I'll look within the app, but will probably call Echo CS.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I found out this morning that Alexa also understand the word "snooze" when the alarm goes off. Typically, the snooze time is set to a time of 9 minutes instead of a logical 10 minutes. When my Dot gets here, I'll be able to retire my 10+ year-old 2nd gen iPod touch from alarm clock duty.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

jmiked said:


> I found out this morning that Alexa also understand the word "snooze" when the alarm goes off. Typically, the snooze time is set to a time of 9 minutes instead of a logical 10 minutes. When my Dot gets here, I'll be able to retire my 10+ year-old 2nd gen iPod touch from alarm clock duty.


I like having my phone or a tablet set as an alarm in case of power failure. In the case of Echo, I'm not sure how Alexa would do as an alarm clock if she had power but there was an internet outage, but that's another Possible failure mode.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The Hooded Claw said:


> I like having my phone or a tablet set as an alarm in case of power failure. In the case of Echo, I'm not sure how Alexa would do as an alarm clock if she had power but there was an internet outage, but that's another Possible failure mode.


Being prone to shut off the alarm and go back to sleep, I always have two alarm devices set to go off if there is a need to hit a specific time. One of them is my smart phone.

The main function of the Dot is going to be controlling my home automation devices (i.e., lights, ceiling fans, etc), with a secondary function of being the backup alarm for 6:30 Sunday morning, when I get up to go to the grocery store.


----------



## D/W

For two days, my Echo hadn't been playing music. It would respond to my request but didn't actually connect. I fixed the problem by unplugging the device, waiting a minute, and then plugging it back in. Just thought I'd mention this in case it helps someone else...


----------



## Sandpiper

DreamWeaver said:


> For two days, my Echo hadn't been playing music. It would respond to my request but didn't actually connect. I fixed the problem by unplugging the device, waiting a minute, and then plugging it back in. Just thought I'd mention this in case it helps someone else...


Same here. When I ask anything -- it lights up, but no sound. Unplug, plug. It happens app. once every day / every couple days. I am getting a little tired of it. 'Lectric socket is in a little awkward spot to get to. I'm in an older building so not much choice.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've had this happen a time or two, but not in many months. The fix was as described, unplug and restart.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I regularly re-start all my computer-based devices every month or so. I have the probably naive notion that it clears out some of the junk that collects in memory. Some garbage collection and memory reclaiming algorithms aren't all that efficient.


Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

More problems with my Echo.  Lately few times during the day -- no sound.  Unplug and plug.  If I talk to her light ring comes on, but no sound.  If I'm playing music, suddenly no sound.  Been talking to Echo techs.  Try things, but so far no permanent fix.  They're calling me again tomorrow afternoon.

Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Sandpiper

Echo CS is sending me new Echo power adaptor gratis.  _Maybe_ my adaptor is the problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Sandpiper said:


> More problems with my Echo. Lately few times during the day -- no sound. Unplug and plug. If I talk to her light ring comes on, but no sound. If I'm playing music, suddenly no sound. Been talking to Echo techs. Try things, but so far no permanent fix. They're calling me again tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Anyone else have that problem?


Did they have you do a reset on the Echo? Every time I've had something stupid happen with my Echo (like 3 times including when I very first tried to set it up), I've had to use a paperclip and the reset hole at the bottom. Then let her start back up and run through the process in the app to do the setup again.


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, Brandon, the CS rep I've been talking with most recently, had me do that.  That didn't fix it.  New power adaptor will be delivered tomorrow.  After I've been using it for 24 hours plus, Brandon is going to call me Friday afternoon.  He had said that my Echo is out of warranty so may need a new one.  Didn't mention anything about a new Echo gratis from Amazon or a discount like Amazon CS reps often do with Kindles?    

At least a couple times, including once yesterday, I was listening to Pandora through Echo.  Music stopped.  Problem with Pandora or Echo?  I asked Echo for the time.  Echo lit up, but no sound.  Problem is with Echo.

Especially if the new adaptor or something else Brandon thinks of does fix it, I probably will order a Dot for my bedroom.


----------



## Andra

With the Dot coming in sooner than expected, I am looking at automation again. I was less than impressed with the Belkin WeMo outlet that I picked up last May. It would set up and work for a day or two and then totally forget what it was supposed to be doing. So they have a different brand in the deals for today and I'm going to try one of them. It's a TP-Link at about half the price.
Wish me luck. I really want to be able to tell Alexa to turn on the lights and have it happen - like Star Trek.


----------



## Sandpiper

Andra said:


> With the Dot coming in sooner than expected, I am looking at automation again. I was less than impressed with the Belkin WeMo outlet that I picked up last May. It would set up and work for a day or two and then totally forget what it was supposed to be doing. So they have a different brand in the deals for today and I'm going to try one of them. It's a TP-Link at about half the price.
> Wish me luck. I really want to be able to tell Alexa to turn on the lights and have it happen - like Star Trek.


Let us know how it works. I'm now thinking of something to turn my lamps on and off.

Brandon was supposed to call me Friday at 4:00. Nope. Echo has worked (knock on wood) since Wednesday. I did get and put on new plug / adaptor Thursday. I ordered a Dot yesterday. My order shows a $10 Courtesy Credit. I told Brandon I was thinking of getting a Dot. Maybe Brandon did it?!


----------



## Jane917

I was visiting with my neighbors yesterday. They have 2 Echos and a Dot. They are very techie people, and have the Echo programmed to raising and lowering the remote controlled shades, control the heat, and I suppose turn lights on and off. I am still trying to figure out how to make my Tap play the music I tell it to.


----------



## Sandpiper

I thought sure I posted something more here.  Maybe not?  Or maybe I posted it in some other thread.  Too much techie is hurtin' my head.  

This morning talked to Amazon very techie Eric.  He thinks 99% likely it's something in my network setting in the router.  So called AppleCare.  Changed a setting in the Apple router.  Now I have questions for Eric again.  He doesn't work Mondays and Tuesdays.  Said he would call me Wednesday.  Now I gotta play music, ask Alexa questions, etc. and see how it goes between now and Wednesday.


----------



## readingril

Does anyone else have a Dot that is always warm to the touch?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I was visiting with my neighbors yesterday. They have 2 Echos and a Dot. They are very techie people, and have the Echo programmed to raising and lowering the remote controlled shades, control the heat, and I suppose turn lights on and off. I am still trying to figure out how to make my Tap play the music I tell it to.


I have an Echo, a Tap, and a Dot but none of them are turning my lights on and off, nor are they raising my shades.

I was thrilled yesterday when I found out I can play podcasts on my devices! Clearly, I am not cutting edge on these....LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I have an Echo, a Tap, and a Dot but none of them are turning my lights on and off, nor are they raising my shades.
> 
> I was thrilled yesterday when I found out I can play podcasts on my devices! Clearly, I am not cutting edge on these....LOL.
> 
> L


On the Tap, I tell Alexa "Play easy pop on Amazon Music." She says she cannot find easy pop on Amazon Music. So I ask "play soft rock on Amazon Music.' She answers "playing easy pop on Amazon Music." I must have one terrible accent. Today I am going to figure out how to link my Google calendar.


----------



## Leslie

Jane--

Trying saying "Prime Music" instead of Amazon Music. See if that makes a difference for finding stuff.

L


----------



## VondaZ

I love the home automation with the Echo. We have the Insteon Hub with two dimmer plugs (living room light and family room light) and a dimmer switch in the pet rat room. When my hands are full, I just tell Echo what lights to turn on/off and/or what brightness to use and she does it reliably every time. At night, I tell Echo to turn off the lights and all the lights go off for the night.

I am also using the Harmony Hub to control my home entertainment center, so I can tell Echo to Trigger Watch TV and it uses IFTTT to turn on the TV and AV system, set the inputs, and wake-up the FireTV. By the time I go downstairs to the family room, everything is all powered up and waiting for me. I am hoping that eventually the Harmony Hub will sport full Echo integration so that I can control every button press (pause/ff/rewind/volume/etc) by voice if desired.

I looked into the automated blinds because we will be putting new blinds in our family room soon, but they are really expensive right now. They also make lawn watering controllers that are Echo compatible, so you can tell Echo to water the garden or stop watering the garden. There is a lot you can do but it can get pricey, so we are adding to home automation slowly. However, it is really easy to get started without having to make a huge commitment.


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> Jane--
> 
> Trying saying "Prime Music" instead of Amazon Music. See if that makes a difference for finding stuff.
> 
> L


I'm pretty certain it's necessary to say "_Prime_ Music".


----------



## Sandpiper

Was getting anxious about Echo today.  Sound quit on me again.  Called and talked to Amazon Echo tech Stephanie for quite a while.  All the techs have been asking me when the problem(s) started.  I didn't keep track.  Three - four weeks ago.  My Echo is out of warranty now, but Stephanie said when problem(s) started few weeks ago was still under warranty.  She wants to keep trying for a fix on this one, but if can't be most likely will get a replacement Echo or at least a nice discount on a new one.  Hopefully.  Tried various things with it again today.  It's kinda got her stumped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As Andra reported in a separate thread, there's a sale on the Echo today:



Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

My Echo still isn't working. After I talked to Stephanie yesterday, while I was playing music . . . sound suddenly cut out. Asked for time -- no sound. The light rings on top go off though. I'll be talking to Eric again tomorrow.

I love Alexa -- when she works. If she doesn't get fixed, _may or may not_ get a replacement or discounted new Echo from Amazon. Echo is on sale today?? Couldn't resist that. Ordered one for my bestest friend for her birthday next week and a second for me. I have a Dot on order which doesn't ship until June 28. I guess I will cancel that.


----------



## Jane917

I caved and bought the Echo today at the sale price. I am hopeless.


----------



## Patricia

I bought my second Echo.  I have a Dot on order which I haven't canceled yet.  The Dot wasn't coming until June 8 and I was probably going to buy a bluetooth speaker.  The new Echo is coming May 2, the same day as my Oasis!  I thought it was a sign.


----------



## Sandpiper

Patricia said:


> I bought my second Echo. I have a Dot on order which I haven't canceled yet. The Dot wasn't coming until June 8 and I was probably going to buy a bluetooth speaker. The new Echo is coming May 2, the same day as my Oasis! I thought it was a sign.


Looks like a sign to me too. All those presents from Amazon.  Never mind that the bill will be coming later.  I've got presents coming also.


----------



## Patricia

Actually, I DO plan on canceling the Dot.  I was just deciding which one I should get.


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> I was thrilled yesterday when I found out I can play podcasts on my devices! Clearly, I am not cutting edge on these....LOL.
> 
> L


Leslie, What podcasts can you play on Echo? Any? What / how do you ask? I would love to play podcasts from WGN AM radio in Chicago.


----------



## Leslie

Sandpiper said:


> Leslie, What podcasts can you play on Echo? Any? What / how do you ask? I would love to play podcasts from WGN AM radio in Chicago.


This is the official Amazon help:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201640630

In my case, I found I could play things by saying TuneIn, ie:

Alexa, play the Kindle Chronicles on TuneIn

Alexa, play the Archers on TuneIn

Alexa, play This American Life on TuneIn

All three worked for me.

L


----------



## Sandpiper

*Amazon customer service and tech help is THE BEST!*

Echo tech Eric called me a little while ago like he said he would. Still don't know if Echo is fixed. Only time will tell. He's going to call me back Saturday noon to see how it's going. He said if sound continues to cut out occasionally like it's been doing, he will "fight" to get me a replacement refurb Echo as it's now out of warranty but wasn't when problem(s) started. If not a replacement, then a "good" discount on a new one.

I bought a second Echo for myself yesterday because of sale so am canceling the Dot (shipping June 2. Brandon had given me a $10 courtesy discount on the Dot. I thought I lose the discount. No. Discount will apply on whatever I buy next that is sold and shipped by Amazon.

Amazon really is the greatest.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> This is the official Amazon help:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201640630
> 
> In my case, I found I could play things by saying TuneIn, ie:
> 
> Alexa, play the Kindle Chronicles on TuneIn
> 
> Alexa, play the Archers on TuneIn
> 
> Alexa, play This American Life on TuneIn
> 
> All three worked for me.
> 
> L


I figured out podcasts! All I said was "play splendid table" and it started. Then I went to iTunes and selected podcasts I want to follow.


----------



## fredkimberley

I found it on Reddit as well. I have joined them their.


----------



## Sandpiper

Often it matters exactly what words you say and in what order to get a request for sound fulfilled.  I imported a few of my CDs into My Music Library.  I wanted one specific song / track to play on Echo.  Tried and tried and tried.  No.  When I was on the phone with Eric, I asked him about it.  Ultimate I had to say exactly, "Alexa, play TRACK Rhythm of the Waves FROM My Music LIBRARY" to get her to do that.


----------



## Sandpiper

I do have a good Bose radio (Wave Music System) which I still play occasionally.  Wanted to turn it off yesterday . . . I looked at it and yelled "STOP".


----------



## Meemo

LOL!  I'm guessing that didn't work out well. 

My Dot arrived yesterday.  I think she'll be replacing the Echo on the kitchen counter, connected to my Bose Soundlink Mini speaker by Bluetooth. That was my plan, and that's assuming she remembers how to pair with it - yesterday she forgot between midafternoon when I got everything working properly and when I went back in the kitchen to start supper.  Had to go through the pairing process again.  I can use her for most things with her own tinny little speaker, but not for music.  That eliminates the totally hands-free nature of an Echo since I'll have to turn on the Bose speaker, but I suppose I can live with that. (Insert heavy sigh here. )  I did get the Dot paired with the remote that came with the original Echo. 

Didn't get the Echo hooked up in the bedroom yet, that's for today. 

ETA: So far so good - I turned on the Bose speaker this morning just to check, and the two devices paired themselves automatically and quickly. Plugged in the Echo in the bedroom and it was up and running in no time - we had a couple of quick power outages over the weekend and the Echo got all discombobulated so I thought I might have to go through the process of setting up wifi again after unplugging her, but nope. Now DH is wondering if she'll wake up in the dead of night and scare us silly. And if there's a power outage, she just might!


----------



## Jane917

Echo delivery tomorrow!


----------



## Sandpiper

Jane917 said:


> Echo delivery tomorrow!


YAY!

I love Alexa and Echo more and more every day. Simple things she knows that I didn't know she does -- distance as the crow flies between two places, she memorized the dictionary -- definition and spelling, etc, etc., etc. She can have access to music from a variety of sources. I just love Alexa in my bedroom and Echo in the living room.


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> YAY!
> 
> I love Alexa and Echo more and more every day. Simple things she knows that I didn't know she does -- distance as the crow flies between two places, she memorized the dictionary -- definition and spelling, etc, etc., etc. She can have access to music from a variety of sources. I just love Alexa in my bedroom and Echo in the living room.


Confused....Alexa is on the Tap and the Echo. Is the device you are calling Alexa actually the Tap, or maybe the Dot? I am going to keep the Echo in the living room where I can talk to her from the kitchen. The Tap will go in my office, or on the patio when we are outside.


----------



## Sandpiper

Jane917 said:


> Confused....Alexa is on the Tap and the Echo. Is the device you are calling Alexa actually the Tap, or maybe the Dot? I am going to keep the Echo in the living room where I can talk to her from the kitchen. The Tap will go in my office, or on the patio when we are outside.


Alexa and Echo are both Echos. I'm referring to them by their wake names. Wake name Echo is my new Echo in my living room. Wake name Alexa is my old Echo in my bedroom. (I'm in a one bedroom condo.) They're twins, but they are individuals.


----------



## Jane917

Sandpiper said:


> Alexa and Echo are both Echos. I'm referring to them by their wake names. Wake name Echo is my new Echo in my living room. Wake name Alexa is my old Echo in my bedroom. (I'm in a one bedroom condo.) They're twins, but they are individuals.


Now I get it!


----------



## Patricia

Sandpiper, I have the same setup as you, but I call them both Alexa.  If I had a problem with them both hearing me at the same time, I was going to call one Echo.  I had a Dot on order, but when they had that sale on Echoes I just canceled my Dot and ordered a second Echo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Sandpiper, I have the same setup as you, but I call them both Alexa. If I had a problem with them both hearing me at the same time, I was going to call one Echo. I had a Dot on order, but when they had that sale on Echoes I just canceled my Dot and ordered a second Echo.


I had both my Echos waking to Alexa, one on the main floor, one downstairs. We have a split foyer, so the downstairs Echo was constantly answering at the same time as the upstairs one. So I changed it to "Amazon," though I wasn't crazy about it. And then to "Echo" when that became an option.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Echo is all set up and playing some Prime Music for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo

Wish I could call my Dot "Dot", although that would feel a little weird, especially to DH, since that was my mother-in-law's name. What I really still wish is that we could choose whatever wake word we want. Anyhoo, mine are far enough apart that I can call them both Alexa without them both responding, which is good because the truth is I'd probably just confuse myself otherwise.


----------



## Jane917

My neighbors, young techie people, have 2 Echos and 2 Taps in a house smaller than mine. I think they have about 1900 sf. They have no trouble with the devices interfering with each other. We decided to put the Tap in the office and Echo in the living area. Our kitchen/dining/living is open, so there is no trouble talking to Alexa from the room we are mostly in. 

My neighbors control their lights, thermostat, window shades, and now their sprinkler system with the Echo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> My neighbors, young techie people, have 2 Echos and 2 Taps in a house smaller than mine. I think they have about 1900 sf. They have no trouble with the devices interfering with each other. We decided to put the Tap in the office and Echo in the living area. Our kitchen/dining/living is open, so there is no trouble talking to Alexa from the room we are mostly in.
> 
> My neighbors control their lights, thermostat, window shades, and now their sprinkler system with the Echo.


I think there are a lot of variables...how open the house layout is, how close one is to the nearest Echo. Our house is about the same sq ft or smaller.

On the Taps, don't you have to actually press a button to direct them? So, talking to an Echo wouldn't potentially set them off, but talking to the Tap could set the Echo off. Except that, since you have to be arms length with a Tap, you wouldn't have to talk that loud. Or maybe they're using remotes?

Our main room Alexa is sort of central in the room, so we have to raise our voices a bit to get it to respond. Sometimes the downstairs one would answer, sometimes not. I'm getting a Dot for my office, which is a walled room down the hall. I don't expect talking to it will make the one in our open living room go off, but I'll probably use "Echo" which is the name of the downstairs one just to be safe. I used my label maker to put Alexa's name on her as a reminder to my husband what the name was even before we got the second Echo. Will eventually do the same for the downstairs echo and the Dot.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I actually opened the app to start some music in the kitchen this morning, couldn't remember the exact name of the playlist. Then couldn't figure out why it didn't start playing so I read the playlist to the Dot and it started up. Went back to the bedroom and the playlist was playing on the Echo. I hadn't paid attention to which device the app was set on when I started it from the app.   Learning curve. 

The one thing I keep sending Amazon feedback on is making the shopping list compatible with the Apple Watch. It's one of the main things I got the Echo for, but that was shortly before we got our Watches. Now we use an app that works with the Watch so we don't have to carry our phones around in the grocery store. But I did love telling Alexa to add things to the shopping list in the middle of cooking or whatever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> I actually opened the app to start some music in the kitchen this morning, couldn't remember the exact name of the playlist. Then couldn't figure out why it didn't start playing so I read the playlist to the Dot and it started up. Went back to the bedroom and the playlist was playing on the Echo. I hadn't paid attention to which device the app was set on when I started it from the app.  Learning curve.
> 
> The one thing I keep sending Amazon feedback on is making the shopping list compatible with the Apple Watch. It's one of the main things I got the Echo for, but that was shortly before we got our Watches. Now we use an app that works with the Watch so we don't have to carry our phones around in the grocery store. But I did love telling Alexa to add things to the shopping list in the middle of cooking or whatever.


Perhaps there's an IFFT recipe that would do both?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps there's an IFFT recipe that would do both?
> 
> Betsy


Hmm, maybe. I've never messed with that - maybe my Alexa list could be sent to Buy Me a Pie. I'll have to do some research.


----------



## gdae23

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the Taps, don't you have to actually press a button to direct them? So, talking to an Echo wouldn't potentially set them off, but talking to the Tap could set the Echo off. Except that, since you have to be arms length with a Tap, you wouldn't have to talk that loud. Or maybe they're using remotes


When you use the Tap, you don't have to say the wake-up word. (It works the same as using the remote with the Echo.) So the Tap doesn't cause the Echo to wake up. Well, usually...sometimes I find myself saying Alexa first by habit when using the Tap and then they both respond!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gdae23 said:


> When you use the Tap, you don't have to say the wake-up word. (It works the same as using the remote with the Echo.) So the Tap doesn't cause the Echo to wake up. Well, usually...sometimes I find myself saying Alexa first by habit when using the Tap and then they both respond!


Aah.... I guess I've read that. And, yes, I usually use the wake word when using the remote with my echo, out of habit!


----------



## VondaZ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the Taps, don't you have to actually press a button to direct them? So, talking to an Echo wouldn't potentially set them off, but talking to the Tap could set the Echo off.


No - talking to the Tap does not require the wake-up word. The button press replaces the wakeup word. Same way Alexa on the FireTV works - pressing the microphone button on the remote replaces the wake-up word. Thus, there is no way you would accidentally set off the Echo when talking to the Tap and vice versa.


----------



## Sandpiper

After two weeks of working well -- the past couple nights the sound quit again on my older Echo.  I'm tired of it.  Trying to contact the same Amazon tech I've been talking to.  I want a replacement Echo.  Can no longer depend on this one not to lose sound.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That sounds right to me, Sandpiper!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

My Echo problem continues.  Happened last night at 1:49 a.m.    Definitely time for a replacement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Jane917

My Echo just turns off  once in a while too. My TAP turned ON in the middle of the night a few nights ago for a short time. The TAP was across the room from my bed, so there is no way I could have hit the button. It woke both of us, then turned itself off. Feels like we living in a haunted house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A disruption in the WiFi connection will do that.  It happens every now and then with ours.  If it's a complete break, the red ring of death shows.  

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I'd gone round and round with tech Eric (no longer working in that dept.) about it -- as to whether problem was the Echo or my wifi connection.  Seems to be the Echo.  No problems at all with new second Echo I got about three weeks ago.  

Called Amazon this morning and talked to tech Marcela.  New Echo will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, I wasn't saying yours was the WiFi--yours was too extensive and if everything else was working.  I was just saying if it only happens once in a while (like mine) then it's probably the WiFi.

Glad you're new one is on its way!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Our Xfinity connection was completely down yesterday for a bit. No phone, no wifi, no TV. Of course, it was down when I was scheduled for a meeting via Face Time 300 miles away. I muddled through with a cell phone connection. During this time I discovered the Red Ring of Death from Alexa.


----------



## Jane917

My Tap seems to play one song and then shut off. It does this frequently. Is it me, or is something wrong?


----------



## Patricia

My Echo did something like that last night.  I asked her to shuffle a playlist.  She played 3 songs (out of about 15) and stopped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> My Echo did something like that last night. I asked her to shuffle a playlist. She played 3 songs (out of about 15) and stopped.


That's happened to us, not often, but every now and then. And it's quite disconcerting when later on, she suddenly starts up again. I do blame those on WiFi issues...but it could also be something on Amazon's end.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's happened to us, not often, but every now and then. And it's quite disconcerting when later on, she suddenly starts up again. I do blame those on WiFi issues...but it could also be something on Amazon's end.
> 
> Betsy


You have confirmed that I a not crazy. The other night the Tap was in our bedroom, not on the charger. It came on in the middle of the night, said something, then turned off. It woke both of us up. It was not close enough to the bed for us to have tapped it accidentally.


----------



## Patricia

Jane917 said:


> You have confirmed that I a not crazy. The other night the Tap was in our bedroom, not on the charger. It came on in the middle of the night, said something, then turned off. It woke both of us up. It was not close enough to the bed for us to have tapped it accidentally.


Spooky! My daughter said that she had an item on her Echo to-do list "call Grandma" and both of her grandmothers are deceased. She doesn't know how it got there but she does think her house is haunted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Spooky! My daughter said that she had an item on her Echo to-do list "call Grandma" and both of her grandmothers are deceased. She doesn't know how it got there but she does think her house is haunted.


----------



## Sandpiper

All of you above talking about your Echo, etc. suddenly stopping -- is it only (very) occasional or does it happen kind of often?  I wouldn't have thought anything of it if it was just occasional, but there was a period of time when it was once a day, sometimes twice a day. Unplug and plug and it would play.  Plug wasn't easy to get to.  Continued doing it, but not as often.  There was a stretch of two weeks when it didn't at all.  Then it started again.  Past few days it's been at least once per day.  And again last night.  I've had my second Echo for app. three weeks.  No problems with that one which makes me think it's something wrong with my first Echo, nothing to do with my wifi.

New replacement Echo will be delivered today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

With me, it's very occasional--it can be weeks in between.  That's why I said your case was different, clearly.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

What happened last night -- I was playing music.  Told Echo "Stop".  Just as it stopped, I heard a faint click.  I wondered . . . .  I then immediately asked for the time.  Blue light rings lit up -- NO SOUND.  NO SOUND happening too often again lately.  Only recently have I noticed the "click".


----------



## docmama28

How long is the warranty on the Echo?  I've had mine since Dec 30 2014.  KNOCK WOOD no problems so far.  Fingers crossed nothing will happen.  I have the Dot on order and it should be here by June 8.  Hope I wasn't jinxing myself!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aren't Amazon's devices usually warranted for a year?  I haven't checked lately.  

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Got my replacement Echo yesterday.

Through all the Kindles I've had, never had a problem with any of them where others seem to replace new model Kindles a number of times. Am I having problems with Echos? These two much newer Echos that I now have seem to be much less voice sensitive compared to my first Echo from last year. Does anyone else feel their Echos are hard of hearing? It's not a matter of Echo doing right or wrong thing, but of hearing me at all if I don't talk louder than I think should be necessary.

*ETA:* I called Echo support. CS / tech person said they are getting a lot of comment re voice sensitivity. Some think it's too sensitive, some not sensitive enough (me). It's subjective. They're working on it. Will probably be updates re voice sensitivity in the future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Got my replacement Echo yesterday.
> 
> Through all the Kindles I've had, never had a problem with any of them where others seem to replace new model Kindles a number of times. Am I having problems with Echos? These two much newer Echos that I now have seem to be much less voice sensitive compared to my first Echo from last year. Does anyone else feel their Echos are hard of hearing? It's not a matter of Echo doing right or wrong thing, but of hearing me at all if I don't talk louder than I think should be necessary.


Our Echo has more trouble hearing my husband than it does me. Of course, his hard-of-hearing sister has a harder time hearing him than she does me, too. He tends to a higher pitch when he's talking to Alexa, for some reason....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just went into the Alexa app to check my shopping list (hubby watching TV in the same room, couldn't ask her) and saw this:



> Package tracking and Kayak Skill
> 
> I can now help you track your Amazon orders. Just ask "Where's my stuff." Also, if you're planning a vacation, try out the new Kayak skill to find out fares by location or price.


It says "Learn More" but there isn't any "more" yet....

I tried it--I have one order that's been shipped. It said something close to *I have one order for Betsy, shipped May 5, arriving June 17.* (It's coming from China.)

Betsy

PS--dang, it's a good thing this wasn't implemented before my Oasis was shipped, I would have broken her! LOL!


----------



## readingril

Kayak was mentioned in the email I got yesterday...

Take a trip with KAYAK

Summer vacation is around the corner—get your planning done with the new KAYAK skill for Alexa. If you already have a destination in mind, ask KAYAK to check prices on flights, hotels, and rental cars. Have a budget but no plans? Ask KAYAK for a recommendation.

The KAYAK skill can also give you real-time flight status updates—ask for them by airline and flight number, or just name the "to" and "from" cities and KAYAK will read out the matching flights.

To get started, enable the skill in your Alexa App, then just ask:
Alexa, ask KAYAK how much it costs to fly from Seattle to San Diego.
Alexa, ask KAYAK where I can go for 500 dollars.
Alexa, ask KAYAK when the flight from San Francisco lands in Las Vegas.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'd say my normal voice is high pitched.  Not always pleasant.  (Had a BF in the past who had the most beautiful low pitched voice.    Should have been on the radio or done voice overs.)  Gotta work on lowering it.  Be conscious of it when I'm speaking.


----------



## sbell1

I have had my Echo almost a year and a half. In the past month or so I have had to speak much louder to get her awake. Others in a reddit forum have noticed the same thing. I wonder if something changed in a software update?  I sent feedback to Amazon.


----------



## Sandpiper

sbell1 said:


> I have had my Echo almost a year and a half. In the past month or so I have had to speak much louder to get her awake. Others in a reddit forum have noticed the same thing. I wonder if something changed in a software update? I sent feedback to Amazon.


Happy to hear it isn't only me. My first Echo which I've now returned due to different problem heard me easily down to my last day with it. At night when I'd talk especially softly to her she would still hear me. (I didn't want to wake the dog in the next room and have him possibly start whimpering -- I gotta go [in the middle of the night].) I have to speak considerably louder to my current two new Echos. If I'm telling Echo to stop alarm sound, I have to almost yell it seems. Echo support says they are getting feedback about voice sensitivity and have issued and will issue updates about it.


----------



## Patricia

sbell1 said:


> I have had my Echo almost a year and a half. In the past month or so I have had to speak much louder to get her awake. Others in a reddit forum have noticed the same thing. I wonder if something changed in a software update? I sent feedback to Amazon.


I thought it was just me. Alexa wouldn't be the first one who didn't hear me.


----------



## Sandpiper

Once I got Echo to play what I wanted, it was extremely hard to get her to STOP.  This was late last night / early this morning.  Had to pull the plug.  Call to Echo support this morning. 

When requesting a particular album, I was making it a lot harder than necessary.  All that's necessary for request -- Echo, play album (name).  Doesn't matter whether it's in Prime Music or My Music Library.  If you want it to shuffle or loop, those are requested in additional separate commands.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've found that the response of Alexa is highly dependent on background noise. If I have the TV on or am playing music through the home entertainment amp, I tend to use the remote that came with the Echo. That always works. Otherwise I have to get closer and sometimes yell at Alexa.


----------



## DawnB

I've found it easier to use the app on my phone instead by voice if I want her to play specific albums/songs. I do use voice commands for playlists or radio stations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

New skill coming to the Echo:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-business/wp/2016/05/18/thanks-to-a-college-park-start-up-you-can-now-order-a-plumber-through-amazons-alexa/



> Here's how it works: Customers alert the Amazon Echo to "Ask TalkLocal" what they need as if they're leaving someone a voicemail. Talklocal's voice recognition software automatically scans the recording for keywords, and checks it against an internal database of 200,000 vendors, which pay TalkLocal for connecting them with potential customers. When it finds a match, the service automatically contacts a vendor that may be able to complete the request, and then routes a call from the vendor to the customer's phone.


Full article at link above.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

jmiked said:


> I've found that the response of Alexa is highly dependent on background noise. If I have the TV on or am playing music through the home entertainment amp, I tend to use the remote that came with the Echo. That always works. Otherwise I have to get closer and sometimes yell at Alexa.


I rarely (never?) had a problem with my first Echo that Amazon received returned today hearing me. She was in the living room. Sound from TV didn't seem to matter. New Echo is a different story. Often have to turn down TV or move close to her for her to hear me.

Generally am having better luck now with new and newer Echos. Neither have stopped talking.


----------



## docmama28

OK, A/C broke down last night.  Called repairman in and luckily (and knock wood) the motor, compressor, etc all were good.  What was broken was my thermostat.  I spoke to the technician in hushed tones (hubby thinks I'm crazy)- "do you reccomend the Nest?"  "No", he said, "it's an a/c tech's nightmare.  I have a Sensi at home, much easier to program".  I did a quick google search - sensi and echo - and wouldn't you know it, it's compatible with my echo!!  He just left, and I am on my way to my Smart Home with voice control courtesy of Alexa!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

docmama28 said:


> OK, A/C broke down last night. Called repairman in and luckily (and knock wood) the motor, compressor, etc all were good. What was broken was my thermostat. I spoke to the technician in hushed tones (hubby thinks I'm crazy)- "do you reccomend the Nest?" "No", he said, "it's an a/c tech's nightmare. I have a Sensi at home, much easier to program". I did a quick google search - sensi and echo - and wouldn't you know it, it's compatible with my echo!! He just left, and I am on my way to my Smart Home with voice control courtesy of Alexa!!


Huh. I asked our a/c tech about the Nest when we got new AC and heat installed last year, and they said, no problem, they carried them. And I watched while they installed my Nest, seemed like it took just a few minutes. Maybe the Sensi is faster! Love my Nest and I'm sure you'll love your Sensi--glad it's compatible with the Echo.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

It was 11:58 P.M. when I asked Echo if it was midnight.  She answered, " . . . which means that it's definitely dark."


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

docmama28 said:


> "I have a Sensi at home, much easier to program". I did a quick google search - sensi and echo - and wouldn't you know it, it's compatible with my echo!! He just left, and I am on my way to my Smart Home with voice control courtesy of Alexa!!


Thanks for telling us about this thermostat. I'll probably get one next week, as it does not require a "C-wire" as most other WiFi units do (I hate crawling around in the attic at my age!).

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> Thanks for telling us about this thermostat. I'll probably get one next week, as it does not require a "C-wire" as most other WiFi units do (I hate crawling around in the attic at my age!).
> 
> Mike


The Nest also didn't require any special installation, as far as I can tell, just FYI. Love the Nest, but Sensi looks great also. The thermostat that the Nest replaced was, as far as we could tell, installed in 1974 when the house was built. Perhaps there was already a C-wire there, but they certainly didn't pull any wires from the attic or the basement.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps there was already a C-wire there, but they certainly didn't pull any wires from the attic or the basement.


I think this is likely. The Nest does requires the C-wire, as it draws more power than the Sensi. The Sensi was designed to be a very low-powered device so as to not need the extra wiring. I think it may be more reliable with the C-wire, I'm going to investigate whether I can splice wires and just pull a four wire cable from the A/C unit to the thermostat (they are directly across the hall from each other). If I can do that, then my choice widens to include an Insteon thermostat, which I can hook up to my Home Automation system. That would be considerably more secure than any of the other options seem to be.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> I think this is likely. The Nest does requires the C-wire, as it draws more power than the Sensi. The Sensi was designed to be a very low-powered device so as to not need the extra wiring. I think it may be more reliable with the C-wire, I'm going to investigate whether I can splice wires and just pull a four wire cable from the A/C unit to the thermostat (they are directly across the hall from each other). If I can do that, then my choice widens to include an Insteon thermostat, which I can hook up to my Home Automation system. That would be considerably more secure than any of the other options seem to be.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, I know the Nest needs a C-wire; it was one of my concerns when I looked into it as I doubted our 40 year old home with its very basic builder-installed thermostat had one.

One reason I ultimately chose the Nest over the Honeywell smart thermostat included in the contractor's bid was that the Nest works much the same way the old thermostat did--you just move the dial left or right to lower or raise the temp. My husband has an aversion to things with buttons. . The Sensi would have lost out for the same reason.

So I was glad when they said it would be no problem.

I did find this info on C-wires

http://www.thermostatcenter.com/the-c-wire/

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just went and popped the thermostat off the wall to check and see what was behind there. I see an extra wire coming out of the hole in the wall not connected to anything. With any luck, I can use it for the C-wire, I'll have to check at the connection block in the A/C unit later today to make sure. It's been so long since I switched out thermostats (I'm on my 5th or 6th in 40 years) that I had no recollection of exactly what the wiring consisted of.


Mike


----------



## RyanBrandon

I am using Sensi Wi-Fi Smart Programmable Thermostat also . Certainly it is one of the best thermostat on the market . Sensi Wi-Fi Smart Programmable Thermostat deserves it for its ease of use and energy saving functions. But, in addition to those features, it has one more that makes it easier to install than many.
One of the small drawbacks with Wi-Fi thermostats is the need for a 'C' (or common) wire to supply power to the Wi-Fi. With other Wi-Fi thermostats, if your existing system does not have this then you either need to add one, find a work around to add a power extender kit.
The Nest Learning can theoretically draw power from other wires, but this can lead to erratic connectivity. With the Sensi, there is no need to have a 'C' wire to operate with all its functions. This allows it to be fitted into more homes without any modifications to existing wiring systems. It is one of the top rated product on http://www.thermostatistics.com/


----------

